# Your November Acquisitions 2021



## Crowe (Nov 9, 2021)

I honestly thought I was going to stay away this year. Shows what I know.






So here we are again, celebrating capitalism Plugin- and Sample Library Sales in the most magical month of the year.

Because really, who needs Christmas when Black Friday lasts a whole month?


So, you know the drill. Share your BF purchases, inspire your neighbours and commiserate with the newly bankrupt. As always, planned purchases don't count!

Please refer to Tiger the Frog's Categorized & Alphabetized List of November 2021 Sales for the best deals, or look at last year's thread if you're at a loss for what to spend your cash on.

Ready? Set... GO!

My List this year...

- 2TB SSD

- Panagement 2
- Unfiltered Audio Silo
- Unfiltered Audio Byome/Triad
- Melda MFreeFormAnalogEQ
- AudioThing Valves
- AudioThing The Orb
- AudioThing Motor
- Audiority Grainspace
- Audiority PolyComp
- Baby Audio Parallel Aggressor
- Hornet Corrosion
- Hornet Rhygenerator
- Hornet ThirtyOne Mk2
- Hornet VU Meter
- Hornet LU Meter
- Thenathan Vybz
- Audio Damage Discord4
- D16 Punchbox
- Algonaut Atlas 2
- Tokyo Dawn Labs SlickEQ GE
- Tokyo Dawn Labs Kotelnikov GE
- Black Rooster Audio All Bundle
- Denise Sub Generator
- Denise Bass XL
- Fuse Audio Labs VCS-1
- Exponential Audio R4
- Exponential Audio Nimbus

- Black Octopus Vocal Bundle
- FreeToUse _everything_
- Synthestration 'Beyond the Storm' Template

And that's my budget for this year. Very happy with what I've managed to get together.


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

RAM upgrade to 128 GB. Not a special sale, just a tiny drop.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 9, 2021)

The Amazonic for now.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 9, 2021)

OK so far...
UVI Plate, Thorus, and Relayer.
Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
SAMSUNG 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe w/ ICY BOX M.2 NVMe SSD Enclosure


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2021)

HOPUS Diamond upgrade, from EWHO Gold. Still tired from the 944 Gb download.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 9, 2021)

It's been like a week lmao! Nothing yet


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 9, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It's been like a week lmao! Nothing yet


By god man! It has been a week and you bought NOTHING?!?!

It is posts like this when I wonder if I'm really living in the matrix or not...


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It's been like a week lmao! Nothing yet


It's not my fault that U-He hasn't put Zebra2 on sale, yet. Or Heavyocity with Forzo. Or that Jasper hasn't released Pacific Strings. Or Audio Imperia with Chorus. And you know what? Sonica needs to step up their game and discount their libraries, too.


----------



## Braymen (Nov 9, 2021)

I'm pretty happy with what I've picked up so far. Seem to really cover large gaps that I have.
- CinePerc
- ValhallaDSP

There is still a few things I want, but still trying to figure out if I want to go all in to Cinematic Studios for Brass and Strings or if I just pickup CineBrass... Only time will tell.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 9, 2021)

So far in November: 

iLok ZDT
Kirk Hunter Orchestral Strings 2 (free)
Output Analog Brass & Winds 
Output Analog Strings 
Output Movement (second hand)
Waves Platinum bundle 
Sonuscore Origins 3, 4 and 5 
8Dio V8P Emperium Choirs upgrade from Lacrimosa 
8Dio Phenex Bundle (freebie)


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 9, 2021)

So far:
Realitone Banjo
Elysium upgrade
Masterdesk Classic (free)
A 2TB Sandisk external SSD

I don't know if TSS counts as I preordered in October. 

I got the Sandisk on sale at Amazon, but I think there may be a slightly better sale at the end of the month at Costco, if you are a member. I got their holiday flyer and it is on there for $30/$40 off depending on size.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So far:
> Realitone Banjo
> Elysium upgrade
> Masterdesk Classic (free)
> ...


I think TSS totally counts! And I'm sure you're happy about that SSD


----------



## holywilly (Nov 9, 2021)

All Soundpaint libraries so far.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 9, 2021)

I bought the Zero-G World Pack for $20.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 9, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I think TSS totally counts! And I'm sure you're happy about that SSD


It is coming tomorrow. I am definitely expecting it to be pretty full by January!


----------



## Learningtomix (Nov 9, 2021)

It's been a downloadfest for me so far this Nov. It took 5 days to download HOOPUS, and I'm very pleased with the library and orchestrator. It was an 'extended impulse purchase' insofar as I researched it for a week or so before 'caving in'.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2021)

Sonuscore Alyson II

Soundpaint Palindrome Exp.

Omnisphere Undercurrent Sound Extension . Note: (I'm having high-CPU usage when using content from this extension). Hope they find the cause, and fix it.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 9, 2021)

Since November 1:

Samsung 32GB DDR4 2666MHz RAM - two modules for 64gb total

Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe

Samsung T7 Portable SSD 2TB


----------



## Delboy (Nov 9, 2021)

A new 32 inch Dell monitor thus far from Amazon warehouse deal for my son's Xmas but no VI's as yet


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 9, 2021)

Ah yes. The thread to be used as “motive” evidence in a future spousal murder/divorce trial. 

Libraries:
ISW Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder 
NI Cremona Quartet crossgrade

Plugins:
Relab LX480 Essentials
Panagement 2
bx_Masterdesk Classic (free)


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2021)

Palindrome - instant Goransson!

Vibes and glock from Modus - $10 of great vibes

CS2! Got a great deal on it, wanted it for a long time

Ready at the gate for Pacific...!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> RAM upgrade to 128 GB. Not a special sale, just a tiny drop.


Have you had time to get a feel for the improvement? I'm awaiting BF too to go to 128 GB.

So far, 5 vocal pack bundle from Black Octopus purchased at VSTBuzz for €9 excl. VAT.
I'd hesitate to recommend it, and somehow my review doesn't appear on the site.


----------



## Evans (Nov 9, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Have you had time to get a feel for the improvement? I'm awaiting BF too to go to 128 GB.


Won't be here until this Friday! It's mostly going to be a workflow improvement, removing a VEPro server.


----------



## mallux (Nov 9, 2021)

Bought myself my first ever bass guitar for my birthday, and I’m going to spend the rest of the month (well, the rest of my life) learning to play it. Figured it would be a better investment than another random library purchase.

(but I will probably cave if something catches my eye… I’m only human)


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 9, 2021)

I bought Randy's prepared piano from the Cinesamples sale. I wasn't sure if I wanted it but I don't know - I watched the demo video and Randy just seemed so damned...excited? Like he was so happy to show everyone how he stuck putty on the strings and stuff that it made me want the library. He came off as such a genuinely nice guy that I just couldn't say no to him. 

Besides, it's all useful sounds and I don't really want to start sticking things on and in the strings of my piano anyway. Some nice textures in there.


----------



## daviddln (Nov 9, 2021)

Stacks, Chronicles Miyabi, Sambhala, Evolution Dry Relic


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 9, 2021)

cedricm said:


> So far, 5 vocal pack bundle from Black Octopus purchased at VSTBuzz for €9 excl. VAT.
> I'd hesitate to recommend it, and somehow my review doesn't appear on the site.


Perhaps you weren't vocal enough.


----------



## DSorah (Nov 9, 2021)

Junkie XL Brass and Cinesamples Handbells. Now keeping a close eye on Metropolis I and II.


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 9, 2021)

Just got Nashville Scoring Strings after going back and forth for the past few weeks debating about getting 8Dio Century Strings Sordino. But I think I made the right choice. Now, I'm patiently waiting for the big named companies to do their Black Friday sales.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Ah yes. The thread to be used as “motive” evidence in a future spousal murder/divorce trial.
> 
> Libraries:
> ISW Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
> NI Cremona Quartet crossgrade


Have you sold Cremona yet?  Seriously though, what's the verdict?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 9, 2021)

-Sambhala, which was the one impulse purchase I allowed for myself this month

-TSS preorder (though that may change)

And now I wait!
Had my Black Friday planned out a while ago so it will be less hectic for me this year, and the companies I want usually go on sale right at the end of the month so I can relax until then


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 10, 2021)

Heavyocity Ascend and Intimate Textures--I'm having a nice honeymoon right now.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 10, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Heavyocity Ascend and Intimate Textures--I'm having a nice honeymoon right now.


I got Intimate Textures too


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 10, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I got Intimate Textures too


would be very interested to hear, what you think of it, owning Albion Neo and Solstice. Does it bring new stuff to the table?
The 50% off is very tempting^^


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2021)

Went for the Black Octopus Vocal Bundle for 10 bucks or so. I had nothing of the sort yet. Looking forward to mangle these packs into horrific approximations of humanity.


----------



## Rossy (Nov 10, 2021)

Bought Soundpaint 1975 Soul Guitar, fantastic, and will probably buy all the other instruments by them. I, like some other people, I am waiting till the end of the month or Christmas, would like to get one of the larger Komplete but my understanding they don't go on sale, more like an upgrade so we'll see (wouldn't mind Audio Imperia Solo as I don't really like my Spitfire SS)


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 10, 2021)

Izotope Music Production Bundle Full - $299
VI True Keys - $90ish
Haunted Strings 2- $60ish
Some CZ Presets Freebies on Plugin Boutique - $50ish
UVI Relayer $50
Realitone Banjo Upgrade $10
Soundiron - Jewel Bandolero $9.50 (I am Omega member)
Entire Edu Prado Catalogue - $150ish


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 10, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> would be very interested to hear, what you think of it, owning Albion Neo and Solstice. Does it bring new stuff to the table?
> The 50% off is very tempting^^


Yes, absolutely! Incredible value and unique string textures, if you have rewards at bestservice or pluginboutique you can get it for even less than $74.50. As always, watch the walkthrough first though


----------



## Frederick (Nov 10, 2021)

Frederick said:


> So far in November:
> 
> iLok ZDT
> Kirk Hunter Orchestral Strings 2 (free)
> ...


Added:
Waves Bezerk Distortion (free)
Inspired Acoustics Inspirata Pro


----------



## Markrs (Nov 10, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Inspired Acoustics Inspirata Pro


I have the Personal version and was tempted with Pro but it is a bit too expensive for me even at 50% off.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 10, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have the Personal version and was tempted with Pro but it is a bit too expensive for me even at 50% off.


It IS expensive, but I work in surround most of the time and I have many VSTs with multiple mic positions, so I figured it was pro or nothing in my case. I'm not sure how much it will get used though. It seems to be perfect for Infinite series, but those multi mic libs would typically require 3 or 4 times 320 Mb RAM per instrument. I only have 64Gb RAM...

Anyway it's a lot less than Altiverb XL or MIR Pro + room packs, but possibly more advanced.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 10, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Yes, absolutely! Incredible value and unique string textures, if you have rewards at bestservice or pluginboutique you can get it for even less than $74.50. As always, watch the walkthrough first though


Heavyocity's definition of "intimate" is perhaps carefully enveloping a cello in layers of cotton wrapped with duck tape before smashing it to bits, running it through Punish and recording to tape.  Mixed reviews here for this 2017 lib. Can you coax anything other than HY baked sig hybrid string sounds out of it?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 10, 2021)

Frederick said:


> It IS expensive, but I work in surround most of the time and I have many VSTs with multiple mic positions, so I figured it was pro or nothing in my case.


How does it compare to Cinematic Rooms Pro? Hans uses and endorses CRP, which is $399 but was $249 last BF. Inspirata Pro is 461 Aussie dollars which is about $335US, so would there be a benefit in getting Inspirata over CRP?


Alchemedia said:


> Heavyocity's definition of "intimate" is perhaps carefully enveloping a cello in layers of cotton wrapped with duck tape before smashing it to bits, running it through Punish and recording to tape.  Mixed reviews here for this 2017 lib. Can you coax anything other than HY baked sig hybrid string sounds out of it?


I don't use it in the HY style; it can also sound like a decidedly non-HY, more classical, library. @ism had similar concerns in a very useful thread here, and be sure to check the demos on the website. Here's a review I agree with completely. The negative reviews were obviously from peeps with early onset Tinnitus 

In fact, I'm so confident you'll love it, I'm offering a personal 100% money-back guarantee!*
















*An establishment fee of US$74.50 applies, plus taxes if applicable


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 10, 2021)

And...
Inspired Acoustics Inspirata Personal 

Just demoed pro, personal is more than enough for me, don't need the surround stuff


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 10, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> And...
> Inspired Acoustics Inspirata Personal
> 
> Just demoed pro, personal is more than enough for me, don't need the surround stuff


Famous last words! Just wait til Hans calls you up...


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 10, 2021)

I got an empty CC for such occasions lol.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> How does it compare to Cinematic Rooms Pro? Hans uses and endorses CRP, which is $399 but was $249 last BF. Inspirata Pro is 461 Aussie dollars which is about $335US, so would there be a benefit in getting Inspirata over CRP?


First of all a disclaimer: I'm just a rookie when it comes to using reverb, so don't listen to anything I say on the subject.

I don't think Inspirata can act as a replacement for CRP.

I believe CRP is more versatile. I don't have it yet, but I'm planning to get it as soon as it's on sale. I expect it to become my main reverb. To put dry VSTs in a room full of VSTs that were all recorded in the same room. Also to enhance reverb for samples already placed in a room. Maybe even to try to use VSTs together, that have room sound baked in and that were recorded in different rooms.

Inspirata is a different tool IMHO for when you have dry libraries that you want to put in a room as realistically as possible. VSL Synchron-ized libs (without reverb), Aaron Venture Infinite series, and maybe also MSS and MSB, SStO, Hollywood Opus Orch. Its main weakness is that the rooms are not as tweakable as in CRP or Paragon.

I also got NUGEN's Halo Upmix for when I have stereo music that already has perfect reverb, warmth, etc, but that I want in surround. E.g. rock or pop music that has been processed with T-Racks and/or Waves plugins.

So I'm going for always the right tool for the right job. And it was 50% off for one day.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

mallux said:


> Bought myself my first ever bass guitar for my birthday, and I’m going to spend the rest of the month (well, the rest of my life) learning to play it. Figured it would be a better investment than another random library purchase.
> 
> (but I will probably cave if something catches my eye… I’m only human)


The beautiful thing about a bass guitar is that you can get excellent, musical sounds as a beginner - if you have already have good musical sensibilities; and yet it provides infinite scope for development and discovery. It is fearsomely hard to excel at, though.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Have you sold Cremona yet?  Seriously though, what's the verdict?


Regarding Cremona, the recent update was very slight. I'm not sure what changed, in large part because I haven't explored the libraries in enough detail. I have just been using them for supporting textural harmonies.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 11, 2021)

Nothing!! And I'm so proud of myself for that! (But I do have my eyes on Softube Model 84 so if that goes on sale in November, I will be getting it)


----------



## Frederick (Nov 11, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Added:
> Waves Bezerk Distortion (free)
> Inspired Acoustics Inspirata Pro


Added:
NUGEN Audio Paragon ST (116 Euro at AudioDeluxe)

PS - For owners of the ST version there's an upgrade path to Paragon (at half price).


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Nothing!! And I'm so proud of myself for that! (But I do have my eyes on Softube Model 84 so if that goes on sale in November, I will be getting it)


I think it just went on sale....


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 11, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I think it just went on sale....


Crap


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2021)

Frederick said:


> NUGEN Audio Paragon ST


Not heard of that reverb before. I notice that it is also convolution, does this do something different to Inspirata?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2021)

Well I am 11 days clean from Plugin and sample library purchases. Not going to lie, I am a little proud of myself.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 11, 2021)

Puremagnetik: Cinematic Sound Compendium
Ghosthack: Cinematic Tension
Sound Yeti: Collision FX
Sound Yeti: Infiltration Thriller
Auburn Sounds: Panagement 2
RealiSound: RealiBanjo 2 Upgrade
Sonuscore: Elysion 2 Upgrade
Output: Complete Bundle

That was was going to be all until later this month for some Spitfire BF deals, but then UVI upset my grand strategy by releasing Quadra: Metal and Wood yesterday, and damn if it doesn't sound amazing. I fear I'm not going to be able to resist, and of course, then I'll have to get the first Quadra as well, which will hopefully go on sale for BF.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 11, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Not heard of that reverb before. I notice that it is also convolution, does this do something different to Inspirata?


Paragon and its stereo little brother Paragon ST are true convolution reverbs as you have noticed, but the IR's are not fixed. You can change the length, the width of the room and the IR's are changed accordingly without causing artifacts. As a result of this technique they don't need a huge database like Inspirata has with IR's for many places. So when you are looking to fit a dry instrument into your mix and the room is defined by other VST's with the room baked in, then you can try to match that room, thanks to the tweakability.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 11, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Paragon and its stereo little brother Paragon ST are true convolution reverbs as you have noticed, but the IR's are not fixed. You can change the length, the width of the room and the IR's are changed accordingly without causing artifacts. As a result of this technique they don't need a huge database like Inspirata has with IR's for many places. So when you are looking to fit a dry instrument into your mix and the room is defined by other VST's with the room baked in, then you can try to match that room, thanks to the tweakability.


Sounds pretty cool, more like having the library with the largest reverb and increasing the reverb all the other libraries to match, rather than just adding a static room reverb to everything.


----------



## parapentep70 (Nov 11, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Regarding Cremona, the recent update was very slight. I'm not sure what changed, in large part because I haven't explored the libraries in enough detail. I have just been using them for supporting textural harmonies.


If I am right the only change is: In the past you had to choose a max. or 8 articulations to be asigned to keyswitches (from the long list of fifty something including variations). 

They increased the limit of keyswitchable articulations chosen *from 8 to 32*. But I think the fifty something total articulations available are exactly the same.

For some people the 8 keyswitch limit was dramatic. For me the "improvement" is very limited... or zero in practive. I normally use "virtuoso" and then 3...5 more when virtuoso is not enough. The "24 additional articulations" can be misleading.


----------



## parapentep70 (Nov 11, 2021)

For me not too much so far after recently buying like 50% of 8Dio catalog in their "Summer sales"...

-An external 14TB Seagate Backup Plus Hub (Good / Best for shucking!) below 15€/TB! The internal drive lowest price is almost twice as much! (Exos X or Ironwolf Pro, CMR, Hellium filled...).

-Soundpaint Guitar (I liked it a lot), Brass (Not sure) and Beautiful noises (Not happy with this).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

parapentep70 said:


> If I am right the only change is: In the past you had to choose a max. or 8 articulations to be asigned to keyswitches (from the long list of fifty something including variations).
> 
> They increased the limit of keyswitchable articulations chosen *from 8 to 32*. But I think the fifty something total articulations available are exactly the same.
> 
> For some people the 8 keyswitch limit was dramatic. For me the "improvement" is very limited... or zero in practive. I normally use "virtuoso" and then 3...5 more when virtuoso is not enough. The "24 additional articulations" can be misleading.


Thank you so much; @Alchemedia asked me about them as I have Cremona, but I couldn't spot what had changed. Of course, I went straight to look at the actual articulations. The increase in keyswitchable articulations should have been visually obvious, but I missed it all the same!

It won't make a difference to me either. Eight articulations was always enough any one instance for me; but those constructing full lead lines with a view to realism might well benefit, so it is certainly not a bad update and bodes well for future releases.

I'd have really liked alternative virtuoso articulations, so there would be more likely to be something appropriate to... Well, I was going to write 'actual music'; but that is unfair. Those virtuoso articulations are good, but simply not for me.

I am happy, at least, that there was an update at all. They are terrific instruments that have been sampled, and it would be lovely to see the libraries evolve and improve over time.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 11, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Have you sold Cremona yet?  Seriously though, what's the verdict?


Honestly, I have installed it, but haven't had a play with it yet. I'll need to find a string quartet piece I like enough to try to mock up with it and compare against some of my other solo strings.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 11, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Added:
> NUGEN Audio Paragon ST (116 Euro at AudioDeluxe)
> 
> PS - For owners of the ST version there's an upgrade path to Paragon (at half price).


Added:
Virhamonic Bohemian Cello & Violin


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Paragon and its stereo little brother Paragon ST are true convolution reverbs as you have noticed, but the IR's are not fixed. You can change the length, the width of the room and the IR's are changed accordingly without causing artifacts. As a result of this technique they don't need a huge database like Inspirata has with IR's for many places. So when you are looking to fit a dry instrument into your mix and the room is defined by other VST's with the room baked in, then you can try to match that room, thanks to the tweakability.


How does this compare to Chameleon? I picked that up recently, though I haven't really tried it.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 11, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> How does this compare to Chameleon? I picked that up recently, though I haven't really tried it.


Interesting! I had never heard of Chameleon before. It does seem to have a similar purpose as why I got Paragon. From a technical point of view I guess they couldn't be more different, but it might be more useful for my purposes. Paragon is about decomposing IR's and resynthesizing them based on your parameters. I'd love to hear some day if you can get it to match the sound of Air convincingly!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 11, 2021)

Chameleon only generates the late reflections, so you could theoretically get the tail of any sample library and get a decently matching tail that would make it easier to blend in drier libraries with very little effort.

I felt like with some instruments, a little matching EQ and Chameleon could do a pretty convincing job of bringing another library into a wet one. More refined ears might pick it out, but probably not in a busy mix.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 11, 2021)

I better buy me another M.2 ssd stick before diving in again. I already have Native Instruments stuff sitting in the access box like they're waiting for immigration papers into my PC.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

Mistro said:


> I better buy me another M.2 ssd stick before diving in again. I already have Native Instruments stuff sitting in the access box like they're waiting for immigration papers into my PC.


Yeah, sorry, need a virus test first.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

It's decision time I see for TSS, PS Mega sale, and eventually, Pacific. I find the GAS is strong but the problem is what I want vs What is needed. I have a multitude of String Libs

TSS Looks like a capable instrument. Yet I've never been one for the tight and dry sound outside of pop tracks. What other attractions lay with this other than the specific Anime Genre?

PACIFIC For whatever reason, while the demos are beautiful, they are somehow uncompelling, especially at that price. The Vista demos on the other hand...Wow. Sordino Legato might have sent this over the finish line. The Demo patches are excellent tho

Between Anthology, Adagio, Sunset, BBCSO, AROOF, Vista, Con Moto, Fluid Shorts, Sonokinetic, and various phrase and run VI's, the basics seem covered. Yet I also have a feeling I'll kick myself down the road when I finally discover the holes in the sonic palette. Any thoughts, my wise friends?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 11, 2021)

If you have a need for dry strings that appear to be tweakable for really intuitive playability and expressiveness, TSS appears to be really solid. It’s the first time I did a preorder on a sample library, so this might be bias on my part. 

I like the sound of Jasper’s new strings, but the price seems a bit much to me as well and I can’t shake the narrow focus they’ve traditionally taken in their libraries.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> It's decision time I see for TSS, PS Mega sale, and eventually, Pacific. I find the GAS is strong but the problem is what I want vs What is needed. I have a multitude of String Libs
> 
> TSS Looks like a capable instrument. Yet I've never been one for the tight and dry sound outside of pop tracks. What other attractions lay with this other than the specific Anime Genre?
> 
> ...


Have you checked out Sarah's Adachi patches for Adagio/Agitato? You might want to pickup Agitato bundle with current 65% off to make the most of it, although it also works with Anthology, just not as comprehensively I believe.

It's hard to beat Vista for bang-for-buck @$179, but I think Pacific will complement it beautifully. I'll definitely be picking it up.

Afflatus has been on sale for 50% and I highly recommend it if it goes that low during BF. The poly legato is the best I've played.

I'm hoping for a good deal on MSS, the features it has are unique, I love playing their Genesis as it's one of the most beautifully programmed VIs, so hoping MSS will be similar.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> If you have a need for dry strings that appear to be tweakable for really intuitive playability and expressiveness, TSS appears to be really solid. It’s the first time I did a preorder on a sample library, so this might be bias on my part.
> 
> I like the sound of Jasper’s new strings, but the price seems a bit much to me as well and I can’t shake the narrow focus they’ve traditionally taken in their libraries.


The impression Of ISW from the walkthroughs of this and the pedal steel show a well thought out set of instruments. 

I have a feeling after seeing a Demo from the free patches on here that Pacific will be amazingly beautiful. Ahh the torture!


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Have you checked out Sarah's Adachi patches for Adagio/Agitato? You might want to pickup Agitato bundle with current 65% off to make the most of it, although it also works with Anthology, just not as comprehensively I believe.
> 
> It's hard to beat Vista for bang-for-buck @$179, but I think Pavific will complement it beautifully. I'll definitely be picking it up.
> 
> ...


Haha! If Afflatus goes that low I'll be in real trouble! I threw in some of the Pacific Cello Shorts under a Vista Legato line Today. The magic was there I must say. Thanks for the input!


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Have you checked out Sarah's Adachi patches for Adagio/Agitato? You might want to pickup Agitato bundle with current 65% off to make the most of it, although it also works with Anthology, just not as comprehensively I believe.


I will check that out as well!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> It's only got four strings, how hard can it be? /s


Joshua Bell: Hold my beer, but don't touch my violin!


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I will check that out as well!


I hadn't thought about the Agitato as well with the sale. Def interested in the Sordinos. How are the Arpeggios and ensemble collections?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 11, 2021)

I bought a few in October

Spitfire Solstice
Heavyocity SD
Abbey Road One: The Collection
Originals Cimbalom
Originals Mrs Mills Piano
Originals Cinematic Pads
Originals Jangle Box Piano
Originals Media Toolkit
Originals Firewood Piano

Not bought anything in November yet….🤪


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> It's decision time I see for TSS, PS Mega sale, and eventually, Pacific. I find the GAS is strong but the problem is what I want vs What is needed. I have a multitude of String Libs
> 
> TSS Looks like a capable instrument. Yet I've never been one for the tight and dry sound outside of pop tracks. What other attractions lay with this other than the specific Anime Genre?
> 
> ...


I did the preorder on TSS. I do make more pop/rock music, so if it isn't as orchestral as I hoped, I will be okay with it. I do like what I've heard so far. I am also on the fence with Pacific. The loyalty discount I will get having Con Moto and Vista makes it more interesting. But I also have too many string libraries. But do I really need another full orchestra? Especially as I would like to eventually get the AR Modular Orchestra. My completionist/GAS will make me want it all if I start.

On a more positive note. In a year or two, they will both be on sale for a similar price, if you decide to wait. Unless it is an unusual 50% sale or one of these NI special NKS sales, everything is on sale again eventually. Both PS and ISW have had regular sales. Maybe not the loyalty discount though?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I hadn't thought about the Agitato as well with the sale. Def interested in the Sordinos. How are the Arpeggios and ensemble collections?


Yeah I had the sordinos and the violins already, and picked up the rest afer reading about Adachi and hearing the demos. From what I've played they come together beautifully, although there are a lot more people with more experience in the thread linked to above, it's definitely worth checking out, quite a cheap way to get a 'new' strings library


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Yeah I had the sordinos and the violins already, and picked up the rest afer reading about Adachi and hearing the demos. From what I've played they come together beautifully, although there are a lot more people with more experience in the thread linked to above, it's definitely worth checking out, quite a cheap way to get a 'new' strings library


I bought the Century ostinatos some time back. They've been gathering dust mostly since. Everything is cheap right now at 8dio. But I have also learned that a lot of cheap adds up to the 1 Primo VI I should have bought instead! (Maybe) 

Haha my head is spinning!  appreciate the heads up on these options!


----------



## giwro (Nov 11, 2021)

I caved and got the VSL Böesendorfer - I’ve enjoyed playing it immensely, and think it will be my new “go-to” piano. Also started getting things for the refurb iMac, namely Logic Pro X.

I’m hoping to resist BF GAS, but we shall see how it goes!


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I did the preorder on TSS. I do make more pop/rock music, so if it isn't as orchestral as I hoped, I will be okay with it. I do like what I've heard so far. I am also on the fence with Pacific. The loyalty discount I will get having Con Moto and Vista makes it more interesting. But I also have too many string libraries. But do I really need another full orchestra? Especially as I would like to eventually get the AR Modular Orchestra. My completionist/GAS will make me want it all if I start.
> 
> On a more positive note. In a year or two, they will both be on sale for a similar price, if you decide to wait. Unless it is an unusual 50% sale or one of these NI special NKS sales, everything is on sale again eventually. Both PS and ISW have had regular sales. Maybe not the loyalty discount though?


Between the AR Mod and the eventual Sonokinetic (Did they fall off a cliff or something?) I might hold my fire. I have the $$ if needed but heck, I'm still learning the Vi's I bought last year! Great food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 11, 2021)

giwro said:


> I caved and got the VSL Böesendorfer - I’ve enjoyed playing it immensely, and think it will be my new “go-to” piano. Also started getting things for the refurb iMac, namely Logic Pro X.
> 
> I’m hoping to resist BF GAS, but we shall see how it goes!


Student pricing or? I don't remember a sale going. Which Bösendorfer, I think they have a few? 

I need to pick up a Synchron piano at some point, one of the three recorded in the scoring space...


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Between the AR Mod and the eventual Sonokinetic (Did they fall off a cliff or something?) I might hold my fire. I have the $$ if needed but heck, I'm still learning the Vi's I bought last year! Great food for thought. Thanks!


I've found the problem with VI's is that none of them are perfect. And orchestral libraries are the worst of them, in that the instruments can make so many sounds that can't really be duplicated well with sample libraries. As a result, you end up with way too many libraries just to get somewhat close to the sound you want. On the other hand, since none of them are perfect, you have to learn to make it work with what you have. 

And spend your money on a reverb that will match rooms...... 

But, pretty much there will always be another sale.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 11, 2021)

Pretty quiet so far, with the purchase of the gorgeous Orcophony and Modwheel Repercussions.

But I did go on a total rampage in October, completing my collection of VSL Synchron Percussion 1-2-3 Full. No regrets. Just happiness. Money is an abstraction and Art is Real.


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah, I picked up the upgrade for Inspirata reverb, but can't get it to work properly..
Don't know if there's anything I want really..I'll probably get that new empire trombone when it comes out..Maybe something else might catch my eye, but I'm not pushed really..


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

A Mishmash off the top of my head (Not exactly a real composition) of My various VI's With BBCSO Celli, Sunset, Pacific, Bunker strings and Fluid Shorts 1 Handling the spiccatos. Vista and BBCSO Cello doing the Legato line. I wanted to demo them together...Right out of the box as I decided whether to pull the trigger on more VI's. All of this could be dryer if needed...or of course, as wet as taste allows. Plenty of Strings in the arsenal yet, not represented here. No external Verb. Of course it's over the top on layering, but I made no effort to adjust these to fit together (Maybe volume up or down a shade). Just out of the box.


----------



## giwro (Nov 11, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Student pricing or? I don't remember a sale going. Which Bösendorfer, I think they have a few?
> 
> I need to pick up a Synchron piano at some point, one of the three recorded in the scoring space...


It was the venerable Vienna Imperial: https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Keyboards_Complete/Vienna_Imperial

Sale ended Nov. 3

I’ve been repeatedly tempted to buy a VSL piano, and I’m glad I did.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> A Mishmash off the top of my head (Not exactly a real composition) of My various VI's With BBCSO Celli, Sunset, Pacific, Bunker strings and Fluid Shorts 1 Handling the spiccatos. Vista and BBCSO Cello doing the Legato line. I wanted to demo them together...Right out of the box as I decided whether to pull the trigger on more VI's. All of this could be dryer if needed...or of course, as wet as taste allows. Plenty of Strings in the arsenal yet, not represented here. No external Verb. Of course it's over the top on layering, but I made no effort to adjust these to fit together (Maybe volume up or down a shade). Just out of the box.


Listening to this, you need at least 4 more string libraries. Maybe 5. No, 6. Yeah, 6 more string libraries. Though 7 might be good. 10 max. 

Seriously, though, the ostinato is a little bit robotic to me, but that is fixable. And I am not an expert on this. The rest sounds like it mixes pretty well for what I hear.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 11, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Listening to this, you need at least 4 more string libraries. Maybe 5. No, 6. Yeah, 6 more string libraries. Though 7 might be good. 10 max.
> 
> Seriously, though, the ostinato is a little bit robotic to me, but that is fixable. And I am not an expert on this. The rest sounds like it mixes pretty well for what I hear.


Absolutely right. Quantized and copied. Just a quick and dirty demo. No composition...just played something, quantized it, and layered 'em all together. BBCSO Cellos were better than I remembered if a bit laid back. A little Vista over the top fixed that a bit. I might split it out to compare different VI's for those who are curious about the VI's listed


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Absolutely right. Quantized and copied. Just a quick and dirty demo. No composition...just played something, quantized it, and layered 'em all together. BBCSO Cellos were better than I remembered if a bit laid back. A little Vista over the top fixed that a bit. I might split it out to compare different VI's for those who are curious about the VI's listed


A lot really depends on the type of music you write. Based on that small bit, BBCSO should work well for you with some additions. Every thing I've heard made with BBCSO that sounds good, is along a similar line.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 11, 2021)

So I got a few libraries for free this month, which felt awesome. It’s nice to be noticed for your work and for repping great developers. 
But then I swore I wouldn’t buy anymore libraries for awhile because we’ll, I’m strictly freelancing and have no income at the moment besides that. Scary, exhilarating. But broke. 

Then I got vista on sale! Been using it ALOT! And then got solo of the sea violin b and dig it but haven’t used it as much. Very good for a particular thing or for layering…but a little thin without some work…and now just before their sale ended, just grabbed solo of the sea violin A and angry brass soloists :0


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 11, 2021)

Solo of the Sea A & B
Vista (planned)
U-He Satin
Saturn 2
Fuse VCL-4
VPRE-376
VPRE-562a
VCL-373
NEOLD V73U76

I thought I’d be getting Damage 2 this month, but frankly I’m both a little underwhelmed at the $200 upgrade (sorry Heavyocity, I’m cheap…) and also,


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 11, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Vista (planned)


Better hurry! You're cutting it VERY close:






Russell Anderson said:


>


I'm very tempted to get LAMP. I love LAMP too..


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 11, 2021)

As posted elsewhere, Heavyocity's Scoring Acoustic Guitars, Rhythmic Textures, and Vento Essentials

. . . okay now, that's IT--I mean it--that's IT (until ProjectSAM reveals some kind of BF sale. . .and Sonokinetic, probably in December)


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 11, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Better hurry! You're cutting it VERY close:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought Vista a few days ago!


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 11, 2021)

Nothing for me so far and could stay that way. October brought me Console 1 + Console 1 Fader withBrit/American Class A so I'm out of the game for the foreseeable future as far as dynamics/eq plugins are concerned. That nice Mr Henson also tempted me with 50% off SCS and an Albion so there's nothing stringy that I currently crave. More than anything, I could do with replacing my 7 year old iMac and will keep that future purchase in mind throughout the coming crazy season.


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Nov 12, 2021)

Geosonics II upgrade, record the frogs and load the samples in Soundpaint and see what happens. Cheap and a lot of fun.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Guido Pannekoek said:


> Geosonics II upgrade, record the frogs and load the samples in Soundpaint and see what happens. Cheap and a lot of fun.


You can't load your own samples into Soundpaint yet; but it does have it own animals - frogs too, I think, somewhere... I've mislaid them.

Of all the frogs I know, only three aren't evil.

More context: I only know three frogs.

More context:


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You can't load your own samples into Soundpaint yet; but it does have it own animals - frogs too, I think, somewhere... I've mislaid them.
> 
> Of all the frogs I know, only three aren't evil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guido Pannekoek (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You can't load your own samples into Soundpaint yet; but it does have it own animals - frogs too, I think, somewhere... I've mislaid them.
> 
> Of all the frogs I know, only three aren't evil.
> 
> ...



I forgot loading own samples is something in the first quarter of next year. So a cheap investment for next year.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Guido Pannekoek said:


> I forgot loading own samples is something in the first quarter of next year. So a cheap investment for next year.


It's always nice to have something good to look forward to!


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 12, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> That nice Mr Henson also tempted me with 50% off SCS and an Albion so there's nothing stringy that I currently crave. More than anything, I could do with replacing my 7 year old iMac and will keep that future purchase in mind throughout the coming crazy season.


You know, I’ve lamented in the past that I should have purchased CSS instead of SCS as my first string library, but now, SCS fills out what I own beautifully and CSS would have been shelved in favor of the other bread and butter strings I now own. I’m actually very happy with SCS now. 

I’m also very happy to have upgraded from a 7-year-old PC with 8 gigs of ram. It’s been time for awhile now to start taking this whole thing a bit more seriously than the broducer laptop setup


----------



## el-bo (Nov 12, 2021)

At the moment, given the world-wide Marmite shortage, my biggest extravagance might be paying 10 euros for a jar that normally costs 2.50 :(


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 12, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> You know, I’ve lamented in the past that I should have purchased CSS instead of SCS as my first string library, but now, SCS fills out what I own beautifully and CSS would have been shelved in favor of the other bread and butter strings I now own. I’m actually very happy with SCS now.
> 
> I’m also very happy to have upgraded from a 7-year-old PC with 8 gigs of ram. It’s been time for awhile now to start taking this whole thing a bit more seriously than the broducer laptop setup


SCS is a beast of a library, I still think there are a couple of patches I've yet to explore, it redefines the word 'thorough'.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> At the moment, given the world-wide Marmite shortage, my biggest extravagance might be paying 10 euros for a jar that normally costs 2.50 :(


Holy Moly and all that Rollies. A Marmite shortage? What next? We'll be running out of flavourless meat spread and jam that is 100% real sugar+preservatives+colouring (Warning: this product has no nutritional content)! For breakfast we'll be reduced to... ugghhh! Saints preserve us! ...marmalade!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m definitely another ‘thought I wasn’t gonna buy anything this time around, but….oops’

Westwood Instruments - Lost Piano
Felt Instruments - Everything (finally)
Performance Samples - Vista (finally)


----------



## el-bo (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Holy Moly and all that Rollies. A Marmite shortage? What next? We'll be running out of flavourless meat spread and jam that is 100% real sugar+preservatives+colouring (Warning: this product has no nutritional content)! For breakfast we'll be reduced to... ugghhh! Saints preserve us! ...marmalade!


Marmite shortage is absolutely a thing. I spent most of last week walking many kilometres around my city looking for a jar, unaware of the actual situation. It made no sense that all these places would coincidentally be out-of-stock, or that it was removed from the shelves because the Spanish don't 'get' Marmite. So, I googled "Marmite shortage", and here's what turned up:









Mystery solved: Here's why you might not find Marmite in supermarkets


Our food editor finds out why there's a shortage of the savoury spread in SA.




www.timeslive.co.za







> *Pioneer Foods, the manufacturers of both Marmite and Bovril, said the recent short supply can be attributed to the knock-on effect of the lockdown alcohol restrictions impacting the availability of Marmite’s main ingredient, brewers yeast, which is a byproduct of beer production.*



Anyway, sorry for the thread diversion. Now I can go back to GAS'sing vicariously through y'all


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 12, 2021)

Alright, Bohemian Cello got me


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> At the moment, given the world-wide Marmite shortage, my biggest extravagance might be paying 10 euros for a jar that normally costs 2.50 :(


As long as nothing happens to Branston Pickle, the world is safe. 

(no I’m not British, I just really like it, ok?)


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> At the moment, given the world-wide Marmite shortage, my biggest extravagance might be paying 10 euros for a jar that normally costs 2.50 :(


Marmite shortage? That's actually good news. That stuff comes straight out of Satan's arse.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 12, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> That stuff comes straight out of Satan's arse.


Surprising! One might be disinclined to believe that anything from either in or around Satan's Khyber would taste so delicious. But, alas...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Marmite shortage? That's actually good news. That stuff comes straight out of Satan's arse.


Just like rock'n'roll!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Just like rock'n'roll!


I thought it was god who gave rock 'n' roll to us. Saved rock 'n' roll for everyone, so the story goes.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I thought it was god who gave rock 'n' roll to us. Saved rock 'n' roll for everyone, so the story goes.


You poor innocent! You believed a rock'n'roll song's story about where it came from. Rock'n'roll is about as honest about it's past as a post war drifter.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2021)

“Love does not exist. It was a publicity stunt by Bryan Ferry.” (J. Lydon).


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 12, 2021)

First purchase in a while. *Chronicles Miyabi* by evolution series. It sounds absolutely beautiful. I'm in a period where music has just become a job, so I hope this will make me rediscover the pleasure of just composing and find beauty


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 12, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Marmite shortage? That's actually good news. That stuff comes straight out of Satan's arse.


Little known fact: Satan does not have an ass. He has a cloaca. I'll let the implications of that sink in.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

N.Caffrey said:


> First purchase in a while. *Chronicles Miyabi* by evolution series. It sounds absolutely beautiful. I'm in a period where music has just become a job, so I hope this will make rediscover the pleasure of just composing and find beauty


I wish you every professional success, but most of that you never lose your love of making music.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 12, 2021)

Downloading.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Downloading.



Why in all that's sinister wasn't I emailed by Silence+Other Sounds about this? Did I subscribe for nothing?

This looks seriously good. I would really love a whole library devoted to Voudoun, and perhaps other ritual, percussion as well.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Why in all that's sinister wasn't I emailed by Silence+Other Sounds about this? Did I subscribe for nothing?
> 
> This looks seriously good. I would really love a whole library devoted to Voudoun, and perhaps other ritual, percussion as well.


Stefano is using this with Elements and Ethera in a couple of hours time


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Why in all that's sinister wasn't I emailed by Silence+Other Sounds about this? Did I subscribe for nothing?
> 
> This looks seriously good. I would really love a whole library devoted to Voudoun, and perhaps other ritual, percussion as well.


Got the email 25 minutes ago. Instabuy.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Got the email 25 minutes ago. Instabuy.


Alright, GRUMBLE, 's not a race, UNGRACIOUS GRIMACE...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Stefano is using this with Elements and Ethera in a couple of hours time



Then Stefano is in my immediate future.!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Little known fact: Satan does not have an ass. He has a cloaca. I'll let the implications of that sink in.


Satan used to have an ass, but the RSPCA deemed Hell to be too inhospitable and so took it away







*Apologies to the OP: This'll be the last off-topic from me*


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Little known fact: Satan does not have an ass. He has a cloaca. I'll let the implications of that sink in.


So… @Crowe is Satan?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 12, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Stefano is using this with Elements and Ethera in a couple of hours time



eheh

Omen ( and Maleventum ) works with Elements and Ethera Gold...in an IPNOTIC way... 

In just 30 minutes, the premiere will start.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Satan used to have an ass, but the RSPCA deemed Hell to be too inhospitable and so took it away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now it's in Hull. Adopted in November.

ON TOPIC!! Oh yeah!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2021)

Damnit, I'm away for an hour and everything becomes chaos.

I'd appreciate it if ya'll could henceforth instigate the chaos when I'm here thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So… @Crowe is Satan?


No joke, some edgy people once tried to convince I was Lucifer reborn.

That was pretty odd.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Crowe said:


> No joke, some edgy people once tried to convince I was Lucifer reborn.
> 
> That was pretty odd.


It happens. Sometimes you have to roll with it; sometimes you have to split.


----------



## Rossy (Nov 12, 2021)

Just bought Palindrome from Soundpaint. Cant wait to try it (as soon as its downloaded)


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 12, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Between the AR Mod and the eventual Sonokinetic (Did they fall off a cliff or something?) I might hold my fire. I have the $$ if needed but heck, I'm still learning the Vi's I bought last year! Great food for thought. Thanks!


Up the Creek now... Just Preordered TSS!


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 12, 2021)

The GAS is strong today...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Up the Creek now... Just Preordered TSS!


I am purposely busy. Too busy to shop. I don't have time.

(I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings!)

I want it, though.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I am purposely busy. Too busy to shop. I don't have time.
> 
> (I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings!)


That was Yesterday! 


Bee_Abney said:


> I want it, though.


This is today!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> “Love does not exist. It was a publicity stunt by Bryan Ferry.” (J. Lydon).


 "_We_ ain't _no band_, _we_'_re a company_. Simple. Nothing to _do_ with rock 'n' roll."


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> (I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings!)
> 
> I want it, though.


All work and no play makes Bee a dull girl.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> That was Yesterday!
> 
> This is today!


Then the bills come due.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> All work and no play makes Bee a dull girl.


My family just need correcting.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Little known fact: Satan does not have an ass. He has a cloaca. I'll let the implications of that sink in.


A prehensile tale, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Then the bills come due.


----------



## Rossy (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem but WinRAR is saying it will take 9 hours to unzip Soundpaint Palindrome?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem but WinRAR is saying it will take 9 hours to unzip Soundpaint Palindrome?


Maybe you should check your antivirus and exclude the Palindrome files/folder.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem but WinRAR is saying it will take 9 hours to unzip Soundpaint Palindrome?


This doesn't bode well, I'm afraid. I had long download times and long unpacking times. About three times for every library I bought. Each time, something was wrong with the library and I didn't get it all.

When I did get them to download in full, they downloaded quickly and unpacked quickly.

Sorry, you may have some trouble ahead.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I am purposely busy. Too busy to shop. I don't have time.
> 
> (I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings!)
> 
> I want it, though.


When has being able to afford a library ever stopped someone on VI-C?


----------



## Rossy (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> This doesn't bode well, I'm afraid. I had long download times and long unpacking times. About three times for every library I bought. Each time, something was wrong with the library and I didn't get it all.
> 
> When I did get them to download in full, they downloaded quickly and unpacked quickly.
> 
> Sorry, you may have some trouble ahead.


So how long should I wait before I cancel? I have already had 1 failed unpacking.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> When has being able to afford a library ever stopped someone on VI-C?


_Raises hand._

I mean. It isn't going to stop me *now. *But it has, at some point.

Honestly, with the amount of research I'm doing I wonder if it isn't more time/cost effective to just buy all the things I'm interested in outright. Then again, where's the fun in that? I'm certainly not going to _work more_ or anything.

Damnit. I'm going to end up with a whole list again this year.

EDIT:

I wanted to make a post declaring an end to the fun and directing us all to get back on topic...

But I didn't want to buy anything just to justify that post without being a hypocrite. Therefore, what you see here now is what we call solution-based thinking.

Now ya'll get your butts back on topic.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 12, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> When has being able to afford a library ever stopped someone on VI-C?


Haha Yes. What AM I doing here?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> So how long should I wait before I cancel? I have already had 1 failed unpacking.


An hour at most. The files are downloaded and you can unpack them manually (just the first one, the rest will follow). I did do that, but I had some libraries that wouldn’t download. If you have everything downloaded, you may be alright.


----------



## Rossy (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> An hour at most. The files are downloaded and you can unpack them manually (just the first one, the rest will follow). I did do that, but I had some libraries that wouldn’t download. If you have everything downloaded, you may be alright.


Thanks, how do I know if all the libraries have downloaded? The last file I see is Synth - Palindrome 1 UDS_19_Oct_2021_21_16_25.zip.53


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Thanks, how do I know if all the libraries have downloaded? The last file I see is Synth - Palindrome 1 UDS_19_Oct_2021_21_16_25.zip.53


I think that should be fine. Some libraries download in completely separate parts, listed separately on the download manager. I’m sure that doesn’t apply to Palindrome.


----------



## Rossy (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I think that should be fine. Some libraries download in completely separate parts, listed separately on the download manager. I’m sure that doesn’t apply to Palindrome.


Well, the unpacking finished and I now have two 1929 pianos?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Well, the unpacking finished and I now have two 1929 pianos?


It should show up under Programs, with lots of patches, and under Parts, with just the basic sample sets/articulations.

If you have twice both of those, you probably have it unpacked in two file locations and Soundpaint is reading both of them. I wouldn’t have thought that was possible.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 12, 2021)

Maybe the Soundpaint support could move to the Soundpaint thread?


----------



## khollister (Nov 12, 2021)

Geosonics II, Cremona Quartet ($99 upgrade deal from K13U) and Reverb Foundry HD Cart ($33 with loyalty coupons from Liquidsonics). Thinking about the Audiomodern bundle for some generative tools as well


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 12, 2021)

Got lucky and picked up both OT Dynamo AND Layers for SINE super cheap! 

Can't find the member who sold it to me on here at the moment... but if you see this thank you so much, guy! 

#Blessed #omgSINE4life


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 12, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I am purposely busy. Too busy to shop. I don't have time.
> 
> (I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings!)
> 
> I want it, though.


Um, you realize your subconscious just heard "I can afford Tokyo Scoring Strings" since it doesn't understand/hear negatives.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem but WinRAR is saying it will take 9 hours to unzip Soundpaint Palindrome?


I use 7zip. It deals better with zipped/RAR files.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else is having this problem but WinRAR is saying it will take 9 hours to unzip Soundpaint *Palindrome*?


You may have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Rossy (Nov 12, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> You may have better luck tomorrow.


I contacted support and they swiftly fixed it. Great customer service. Now I'm off to play.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 12, 2021)

OT: I actually walked away from buying a pad library today. We all can do it. We do not need another pad library; we have so many of them; we don't even remember all of their names.

[Check back with me tomorrow]


----------



## giwro (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm thinking most of what I buy this holiday season will be infrastructure stuff - the refurb iMac pretty much toasted my budget. Plus, I really need to learn to use the stuff I've bought since I came here and caught the GAS (disease). I'm (im)patiently waiting for libs to copy over to my SSD so I can use them....


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 13, 2021)

All of these were under $50:

Urutu Audio - Alternative V Strings 

Simple Sam Samples - Signor Paganini Solo Violin

Virharmonic - Bohemian Cello and Violin

Have Audio - Sax Fury

Performance Samples - Fluid Shorts II

Serum: Cinematic - Plugin Boutique

Auburn Sounds - Panagement 2

The Unfinished - Serum Alpha 

(Late October)
Algonaut - Atlas 2 Upgrade
Xenos Soundworks - '80s Cyberpunk' for CS-80V
UJAM - Finisher RETRO
Heavyocity - Punish Lite (Free from Plugin Boutique)
UJAM Hustle 2 (Free from ADSR)

Under $100:
Voxengo - TEOTE

Under $500:
Cinematic Composing Unlimited Subscription (still trying it out)


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 14, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> OK so far...
> UVI Plate, Thorus, and Relayer.
> Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
> SAMSUNG 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe w/ ICY BOX M.2 NVMe SSD Enclosure


Cubase 11 upgrade from 10.5 (grace period to get 12)
VirHarmonic Bohemian Violin, and Cello
Polkasound IA Tonechamber, Pantastic!, Al Roberts Chromatic, CH Dutchmen Concertina, Alstar Concertina, and MH Bb Tuba
Inspirata Personal Edition


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 14, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> (I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings! I can't afford Tokyo Scoring Strings!


I’m a sucker for string libraries, but I don’t get the TSS hype. What’s everyone going gaga over?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> I’m a sucker for string libraries, but I don’t get the TSS hype. What’s everyone going gaga over?


A very specific string sound, popularized by Japanese video games and anime.

I completely get it, but I'm in no hurry to get the library itself.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 14, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> I’m a sucker for string libraries, but I don’t get the TSS hype. What’s everyone going gaga over?


All we hear is
TSS gaga
TSS googoo
TSS gaga
All we hear is
TSS gaga
TSS blah blah
TSS is new
TSS
v-i-c loves you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 14, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> I’m a sucker for string libraries, but I don’t get the TSS hype. What’s everyone going gaga over?


It's a very specific sound that hasn't been available before and looks to be extremely well programmed. It should be perfect for certain kinds of game music.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 14, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> All we hear is
> TSS gaga
> TSS googoo
> TSS gaga
> ...


Shaddup!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2021)

Unfiltered Audio Silo be mine \o/. Very nice deal.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 15, 2021)

The Performance Samples sale seems to still be up.
I'm on the fence still on Vista, but the added VAT is killing it for me :/


----------



## khollister (Nov 15, 2021)

Heavyocity: VENTO, Mosaic Voices, Punish
Audio Damage: Other Desert Cities
Audiority: Xenoverb, Polaris
Wide Blue: Elysium + Pandora
SonicCouture: Geosonics II + expansions (intro price, not BF)
Reverb Factory: HD Cart (loyalty coupons from Liquidsonics stuff)

Waiting on: VSL, Soothe2, maybe Bitwig


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 15, 2021)

Pixelpoet Trick – Legato enhancer for Orchestral Tools Libraries(Kontakt)
Money can't buy him, but I paid for it with patience and perseverance to figure out his superpowers. After that, I always seem to have more and more wonderful legato musical instruments. This was my only unexpected and best November acquisition of 2021.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2021)

AudioThing Valves with complementary Melda MFreeFormAnalogEQ added to the list ^_^


----------



## parapentep70 (Nov 15, 2021)

Silence + Others Omen and Soundiron Voice of the Wind Connie.


----------



## Evans (Nov 15, 2021)

Ethera Gold 2.5, on sale as of today.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2021)

The Amazonic
Mntra Arca, Atma, Orakle X and UDW
Karoryfer Orcophony


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2021)

Audiority Grainspace with complementary AudioThing 'The Orb' added to the list. That's it for this week I feel, I'm curious to see what else will be hitting the sales.

I'm already prepared to be proven wrong.


----------



## CeDur (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm not sure it does count as 'acquisition', but I bought EW subscription for 1 month to try EW Spaces II (and I'm convinced I'm buying regular version after subscription is over) and wanted to try QL pianos. Well, I've just lost quite a few GBs of transfer. They are unplayable.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 15, 2021)

CeDur said:


> I'm not sure it does count as 'acquisition', but I bought EW subscription for 1 month to try EW Spaces II (and I'm convinced I'm buying regular version after subscription is over) and wanted to try QL pianos. Well, I've just lost quite a few GBs of transfer. They are unplayable.


Using a subscription as a testing tool does sound like you're acquiring something, even if it's just knowledge and experience. I suppose that counts as a win.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 15, 2021)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Pixelpoet Trick – Legato enhancer for Orchestral Tools Libraries(Kontakt)
> Money can't buy him, but I paid for it with patience and perseverance to figure out his superpowers. After that, I always seem to have more and more wonderful legato musical instruments. This was my only unexpected and best November acquisition of 2021.


Then, is it time for a "String Library Comparison - Legato Part 2"?


----------



## RemyB85 (Nov 15, 2021)

I just changed my audio interface for an ULN-2 by metric halo so no Black Friday madness for me ahah...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2021)

I’m a sucker for a good deal

Bought for $111









The New Century Brass Bundle for Kontakt VST-AU-AAX Samples & Instruments


The New Century Brass Bundle for Kontakt VST-AU-AAX Samples & Instruments, includes all Century Brass Volumes together in one designed solution.




8dio.com





Got Century Strings 2.0 Bundle for free…









Century Strings Bundle


Century Strings is an Emotional, Deep Sampled collection of Ensemble Strings (Violins 1 Violins 2, Violas, Cellos, and Basses) in traditional and sordino (muted) libraries for Kontakt (VST, AU, AAX). Version 2 features polyphonic/chordal legato, dynamic multi-arcs, 7 microphones/mixes, and a...




8dio.com





Just done it!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 15, 2021)

Yep! Even me, often 8Dio critic, picked up that great deal. Those are great libraries.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 15, 2021)

Tickets to the symphony. No amount of new libraries will help me as much as that.

Hope all that have access to one near them can take advantage of the opportunity and support these great artists and institutions.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 16, 2021)

Had firm intentions of reserving Black Friday only for any expenditure in November but I've failed miserably. So far:
1.) Mastering The Mix RESO
2.) Heavyocity Mosaic Pluck
3.) Kit Plugins BB N105 v2
4.) Virharmonic Bohemian Violin
5.) Soniccouture Geosonics II Upgrade


----------



## Markrs (Nov 16, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Yep! Even me, often 8Dio critic, picked up that great deal. Those are great libraries.


Absolutely these are top tier libraries for stupidly cheap prices.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 16, 2021)

Okay, I got bit by the 8Dio sales bug, too. But I think I came out a winner because these brass instruments sound fantastic. I want Infinite later, but I might just get the woodwinds for now until I run into a wall for brass expression.

- Inspirata Personal edition
- Century Brass Bundle (Ensembles and Solos)
- Century Artisan Brass Bundle
- Gifted Century Strings Complete collection
- Vista
- Solos of the Sea A+B


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

I succumbed and upgraded to EWHO Opus, weakly rationalizing that Opus would be an upgrade over Play for all my other EW libraries.


----------



## CeDur (Nov 16, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> What makes them unplayable? Terrible scaling?


The most important reasons are:

narrow dynamic range (volume-wise), so difference between most silent and loudest is not enough and then when I load 'dynamic' program, it's the opposite; I found no option to adjust it to my taste - there is possibility it's hidden somewhere in the Play app; I'm not talking about velocity curve
layers mapping to velocity is simply bizzare; there are some notes (in their Steinway at least) where you go up with velocity and you get softer tone with higher velocity than with lower one; then you add +1 velocity and it goes to super bright again
default velocity curve - it can be adjusted within Play app or using other plugins, but by default you're playing ppp - mp up to around ~90
The samples by themselves are really good quality and tone is very nice. It might be a good tool for music production but not for piano player (even amateur).
Disclaimer: I tried only Steinway Gold, so 1 mic perspective - Player. Since the subscription is still active, I might try Bechstein and Bosendorfer later. Still, subscribing for 1 month was worth it even for Spaces II reverb by itself.


----------



## tomosane (Nov 16, 2021)

Fuse Audio VCS-1. Great little plugin!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

CeDur said:


> The most important reasons are:
> 
> narrow dynamic range (volume-wise), so difference between most silent and loudest is not enough and then when I load 'dynamic' program, it's the opposite; I found no option to adjust it to my taste - there is possibility it's hidden somewhere in the Play app; I'm not talking about velocity curve
> layers mapping to velocity is simply bizzare; there are some notes (in their Steinway at least) where you go up with velocity and you get softer tone with higher velocity than with lower one; then you add +1 velocity and it goes to super bright again
> ...


Which version did you download?
I have the Platinium Plus and don't have these problems.
For some reason their Steinway D is much quieter than the other, so one has to push the gain though.

For the piano comparison, I calibrated everything at 23 LUFS. The Bechstein 280 and Yamaha C7 did need very little gain, while the Bösendorfer 290 more, and Steinway D even more.
However, this was also the case with other pianos, such as the NI Noir Pure or The Maverick.


----------



## CeDur (Nov 16, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Which version did you download?
> I have the Platinium Plus and don't have these problems.
> For some reason their Steinway D is much quieter than the other, so one has to push the gain though.
> 
> ...


I've downloaded Gold. Don't want to make it another piano thread, but which one you like the most? Might give them another try.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 16, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I’m a sucker for a good deal
> 
> Bought for $111
> 
> ...


Me too, I could not resist it and I was not planning on getting anything this Black Friday.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 16, 2021)

Wooookay, also got Oceania II. I’d have gotten the original because I like it better, but for that I’d rather have the AI+PS choir. II is for nothing besides making money selling trailer music 💩


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 16, 2021)

Last night some cretin stole my credit card... then used it to purchase Bohemian Violin. What's worse? They used my computer to download the product. Only found out today, and because of eULA licence agreements, can't return it for a refund... 🙄 Just my luck after expressing how content I was the other day.


----------



## dave.irrlicht (Nov 16, 2021)

Nothing 'virtual' this month, have invested in real gear: the magnificent Yamaha H8S sub, a couple of Lewitt LCT Pure 440 microphones and a nice new Schecter Studio 5 bass. That's November 'done'. I think.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 16, 2021)

Black Friday total so far:
$1 spent on Vital presets by @spektralisk 









Mare: Cinematic Atmospheres for Vital


Mare is a set of presets for Vital synthesiser, focused mostly on atmospheric sounds inspired by the sea. This set explores moods like ambient, ethereal, dark and surreal. You'll find atmospheric pads and soundscapes as well as multilayered textures of different kinds. This sound pack will be...




spektralisk.gumroad.com


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

CeDur said:


> I've downloaded Gold. Don't want to make it another piano thread, but which one you like the most? Might give them another try.


I don't think I have a favorite, or maybe the Bösendorfer 290.

There's an Ultimate Piano comparison thread, and I contributed to it.
This will give you an idea.
There's also tons of demos on EW's site.

Their pianos aren't for everybody: they take a humongous amount of storage (they say 270 GB, I count 400 GB, maybe I can remove the Gold or something Although you don't have to install everything), at least Platinum Plus, and in my opinion, they're ideal for people that want and will take advantage of their unique qualities: repetition samples, staccato samples, soft pedal samples, up to 18 dynamic layers. Most of which aren't demonstrated in the piano comparison thread where we all used the same midi file.

Plus the 3 mics and the fact that they go very well with the other EW libraries that were recorded in the same spaces.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday total so far:
> $1 spent on Vital presets by @spektralisk
> 
> 
> ...


Are they any good? I must say I'm not super impressed by the presets packs that come with the Vital subscription.

I guess it's $2 now.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 16, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Are they any good? I must say I'm not super impressed by the presets packs that come with the Vital subscription.


If you click on the link you can listen to them as there is a video of the presets.

It was an easy purchase for me, not only because it was very very cheap but because I like Spektralist's presets.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 16, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday total so far:
> $1 spent on Vital presets by @spektralisk
> 
> 
> ...


Markrs, can we turn you into browser a extension? - and preserve you forever. ❤️ You're like Honey, only better at finding useful deals.😝


----------



## spektralisk (Nov 16, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday total so far:
> $1 spent on Vital presets by @spektralisk
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Mark!


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 16, 2021)

A MBP Max 64 gigs, 2tb hd. nothing else for me. ok Split EQ. ok that’s it… oh wait…


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 16, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Last night some cretin stole my credit card... then used it to purchase Bohemian Violin. What's worse? They used my computer to download the product. Only found out today, and because of eULA licence agreements, can't return it for a refund... 🙄 Just my luck after expressing how content I was the other day.


Don Van Vliet once told me he hated people so much he had to hold a gun to his head while shaving.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 16, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday total so far: $1 spent


_Sir, I need you to stay on the line. We have emergency services on their way to assist you._


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 16, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Don Van Vliet once told me he hated people so much he had to hold a gun to his head while shaving.


And a lipstick Kleenex hung on a pointed, forked twig.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 16, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> And a lipstick Kleenex hung on a pointed, forked twig.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Fast 'n bulbous!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 17, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Fast 'n bulbous!


I knew you would say that!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 17, 2021)

So far:
CineHarps
Damage 2
DM-307
Intimate Textures

Still waiting for AI or OT to let my credit card let loose its tormented screams once again as I empty it of its essence.


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 17, 2021)

I can recall:
- PS Oceania II
- Keepforest Evolution Deathmatch
- studio 1 5 artist (2nd hand)
- xln addictive keys all (2nd hand)
- serum expansions pack cinematic


----------



## khollister (Nov 17, 2021)

Succumbed to the insane Amazonia AMA deal at PB. Also have picked up Elysium, a few Audiothing & Audiority effects (including a couple as freebies at PB), Reverb Factory HD Cart, Heavyocity VENTO, Audiomodern generative bundle, NI Ashlight, Piano Colors & East Asia, Soniccouture Geosonics II, Audio Damage Other Desert Cities. I think I’m just waiting on VSL voucher sale, Soothe2 and I’m out.


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 17, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> I can recall:
> - PS Oceania II
> - Keepforest Evolution Deathmatch
> - studio 1 5 artist (2nd hand)
> ...


+ Ferrum and aizerx cyberpunk. My God.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 17, 2021)

Well, I invested in housing. Finally got a 1T Samsung EVO Plus M.2 ssd. Now some of those plugins I been holding off on in my Native Access have somewhere to go (They finally got their immigration papers). Though many will stay in there lol. 

Also grabbed a few freebies ( Ghostshack Tension, FruitShake, Waves Berserk and Sonuscore phrases). I don't have much to spend this year so I'm waiting for the climax from BF to Cyber Monday to see if there's anything else I will buy. Still hoping Kuassa Cerberus Bass Amp goes on sale.
​


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 17, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Last night some cretin stole my credit card... then used it to purchase Bohemian Violin. What's worse? They used my computer to download the product. Only found out today, and because of eULA licence agreements, can't return it for a refund... 🙄 Just my luck after expressing how content I was the other day.


You're welcome 😉


----------



## aelwyn (Nov 17, 2021)

Oooh, I just saw that Jaeger's on sale. That's probably gonna happen for me here in a few minutes.


----------



## ControlCentral (Nov 17, 2021)

RemyB85 said:


> I just changed my audio interface for an ULN-2 by metric halo so no Black Friday madness for me ahah...


It doesn't provide quite the sugar high that software does but I seldom regret buying hardware.


----------



## Jrides (Nov 17, 2021)

I bought my mother a refrigerator on Saturday. Taking her car to the mechanic tomorrow. That’s it. No software. No hardware. Just life stuff lol


----------



## ControlCentral (Nov 17, 2021)

Jrides said:


> I bought my mother a refrigerator on Saturday. Taking her car to the mechanic tomorrow. That’s it. No software. No hardware. Just life stuff lol


Is it just me or does BF seem a bit subdued this year? Wonder why that is.
It has been a bit OTT in years past so maybe just reverting to the mean, or I'm a solipsist...


----------



## gum (Nov 17, 2021)

Jrides said:


> I bought my mother a refrigerator on Saturday. Taking her car to the mechanic tomorrow. That’s it. No software. No hardware. Just life stuff lol


It's a very good, rich life.
A lot of things I lack.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2021)

ControlCentral said:


> Is it just me or does BF seem a bit subdued this year? Wonder why that is.
> It has been a bit OTT in years past so maybe just reverting to the mean...


I'm pretty sure it's just because Black friday is still a week off. There's been some interesting free gifts and generally 'ok' deals but I think most developers are kinda fed up with the whole BF thing in general, with how it now starts weeks in advance and stuff.

I think next week will prove if folk have just given up on it, or whether the really good are still coming.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 17, 2021)

Picked up Sospiro Strings and experimented with a short little exercise and couldn't be happier. I have felt instruments blisko strings (and love them) and OACE and love it, but this is a different vibe of texture.

Here is Sospiro strings viola cold sustains, mixed with the sospiro strings bass swells, mixed with a few patches of wave runner's Alder Violin and Alder Cello and IMO they blend SO nicely together.


----------



## ControlCentral (Nov 17, 2021)

Crowe said:


> I'm pretty sure it's just because Black friday is still a week off. There's been some interesting free gifts and generally 'ok' deals but I think most developers are kinda fed up with the whole BF thing in general, with how it now starts weeks in advance and stuff.
> 
> I think next week will prove if folk have just given up on it, or whether the really good are still coming.


LOL- I guess I've internalized being completely inundated before the actual Friday so that's a data point I guess


----------



## Jrides (Nov 17, 2021)

gum said:


> It's a very good, rich life.
> A lot of things I lack.


Taking care of those who once took care of you, can be very rewarding.

if Straightahead Samples does at least a 50% off sale though, I might have to file for bankruptcy. 🙃


----------



## moon (Nov 17, 2021)

Jrides said:


> Taking care of those who once took care of you, can be very rewarding.
> 
> if Straightahead Samples does at least a 50% off sale though, I might have to file for bankruptcy. 🙃


I think they’ve said the sale won’t change for November.


----------



## Jrides (Nov 17, 2021)

moon said:


> I think they’ve said the sale won’t change for November.


OK cool. They are calling it a pre-bBlack Friday sale. Or pre-Thanksgiving. Something like that. That’s what had me worried. I’m safe… For now.


----------



## RSK (Nov 17, 2021)

Just November?

VSL Synchron-ized Woodwinds
Heavyocity Gravity, Mosaic Bass, Intimate Textures

And to think, back at the beginning of the year I said no more software, only hardware.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 17, 2021)

I just grabbed Simple Cello from FluffyAudio because it's super cheap and it sounds beautiful. So far, wow, I'm surprised it doesn't get mentioned more. Thirty bucks is a steal. It's a very emotional bow-change legato that sounds flexible for a lot of contexts, and the hall is the same as Venice Scoring Strings so the sound is really rich and lush but it's recorded close so doesn't sound reverberant at all, just alive. Well-worth the full price.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I just grabbed Simple Cello from FluffyAudio because it's super cheap and it sounds beautiful. So far, wow, I'm surprised it doesn't get mentioned more. Thirty bucks is a steal. It's a very emotional bow-change legato that sounds flexible for a lot of contexts, and the hall is the same as Venice Scoring Strings so the sound is really rich and lush but it's recorded close so doesn't sound reverberant at all, just alive. Well-worth the full price.


Might have to pick it up, can never have too many cellos. The solo cello in MSS sounds great though?

Rinascimento always appeals on sale but never seems to end up in my basket. Probs not this time either with some many other deals around!


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Might have to pick it up, can never have too many cellos. The solo cello in MSS sounds great though?
> 
> Rinascimento always appeals on sale but never seems to end up in my basket. Probs not this time either with some many other deals around!


The solo cello in MSS sounds great in context with MSS and more as a first chair who might occasionally need to soar above the other cellos. The Simple Cello is a real Solo instrument, though of course limited in articulations. Performance Samples really is the best comparison that comes to mind. It has a very good sweet spot. The vibrato is tasteful too so it is a surprisingly wide sweet spot


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 17, 2021)

Picked up Photosynthesis 2: Cello Textures for $33. Smaller hit to feed the habit until tomorrow when Berlin goes half price...or is this all just a dream?!


----------



## cedricm (Nov 17, 2021)

Jrides said:


> Taking care of those who once took care of you, can be very rewarding.
> 
> if Straightahead Samples does at least a 50% off sale though, I might have to file for bankruptcy. 🙃


People helping their parents should get a special 75 % off coupon.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 18, 2021)

It's quite possible that I'll add today:

Strezov Afflatus Chapter I Strings (50% off)
OT Berlin Brass (50% off)
OT Berlin Symphonic Strings (50% off)
Sonuscore Action Strings 2 (50% off crossgrade price)

Edit: Mission accomplished: Got the whole bundle to complete the strings and woodwinds. (Considering the percussion now includes the timpani.) The Symphonic Strings were crazy cheap: 50% off of regular price -/- 150 Euro crossgrade for Berlin Strings owners + VAT = 150 Euro!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 18, 2021)

Frederick said:


> It's quite possible that I'll add today:
> 
> Strezov Afflatus Chapter I Strings (50% off)
> OT Berlin Brass (50% off)
> ...


No big purchases?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> No big purchases?


Frederick is saving up to get VSL vouchers, so he takes it slow this year.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> No big purchases?


No, the VSL Synchron Percussion Bundle will have to wait till after they've started the voucher sale.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 18, 2021)

So far, I upgraded from Komplete Ultimate 9 to Komplete Ultimate 13 CE, upgraded Action strings to Action Strings 2, and also rounded out my 8Dio Anthology to include Adagio, Agitato, Adagietto, and picked up Adachi. It seems like a bit of overkill, but each of these really adds to my string game, which I could certainly have some shame over, haha. 

Im excited to see if Emotive Strings, included in KU, covers measured trills in the way I am wanting. If not, I might still reach for Berlin Strings Exp E.


----------



## RSK (Nov 18, 2021)

OK, add a Behringer Poly D to my list. Sweetwater has them on sale for $499. The MonoPoly is the same sale price.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 18, 2021)

And Berlin Strings. I think that rounds things out for this season. I grabbed Bohemian Cello, Fluffy's Simple Cello (worth four times what they're asking for it right now), and Berlin Strings. I don't expect to pick anything else up but can't make any promises if something really, really good comes up


----------



## ProfessorRosen (Nov 18, 2021)

I will most likely pick up The Ton when it's released if any of the three yet to be revealed libraries appeal to me.


The big thing I'm debating getting is Infinite Brass. I'm missing brass that can handle fast passages.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 18, 2021)

Got PSP Saturator and then had to get a couple gtrs to the tech, so I've blown my BF budget even before BF. Happens every year!!


----------



## The Singularity (Nov 18, 2021)

im glad i am not in the market for any new libraries, im looking for things that dont exist yet like afflatus brass and syncron winds lol

tho GGD did put there kits on sale at 33% off and just finished cleaning house over there, unbelievable kits from those guys

that is probably it for this BF


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 18, 2021)

ProfessorRosen said:


> I will most likely pick up The Ton when it's released if any of the three yet to be revealed libraries appeal to me.
> 
> 
> The big thing I'm debating getting is Infinite Brass. I'm missing brass that can handle fast passages.


I'd highly recommend infinite brass.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 18, 2021)

Dystopian Guitars. Many of the presets are exactly what I wanted. I just have to figure out how to customize and change sounds--should be fun.


----------



## giwro (Nov 18, 2021)

I’m actually basing what I spend this year on how much we make on this year’s BF sale at Evensong Music… 😂

I’m afraid to admit one of the reasons I keep producing samples is that I spend a lot of the profit on music gear. It feeds my habit without having to negotiate dipping into the house budget.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> And Berlin Strings. I think that rounds things out for this season. I grabbed Bohemian Cello, Fluffy's Simple Cello (worth four times what they're asking for it right now), and Berlin Strings. I don't expect to pick anything else up but can't make any promises if something really, really good comes up


Maybe .... TSS ?


----------



## tosvus (Nov 18, 2021)

I was holding out for VSL Synchron series on sale, but not looking that way. I have a lot of stuff, but other than that, probably Berlin series or possibly Cinematic Studio series is something I will get. I have a hard time biting the bullet on Berlin, as I feel I would just end up getting VSL Synchron later and be using that all the time.. Cinematic Studio might be a good blend for either though.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 18, 2021)

I bought Berlin Strings right after the announcement of the deal. Downloaded and played this morning, my Mac Pro (2013)’s suddenly stop moving and the machine won’t boot anymore. 

Now I’m on my way to Apple store for repair, I already used my Apple care and now the repair fee will be my ultimate November acquisition.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 19, 2021)

Just added:
64 GB RAM
2 TB NVMe PCIe 4 SSD 7 000 MB/s


----------



## Markrs (Nov 19, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Black Friday total so far:
> $1 spent on Vital presets by @spektralisk
> 
> 
> ...


Just added Beat Kaufmann "Mixing an Orchestra" to my purchases for €60






Mixing an Orchestra


This Tutorial explains how to mix audio tracks, built with orchestra samples... and this from A to Z.




www.beat-kaufmann.com





Total €61 so far.

Keeping it cheap this year 👍


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2021)

Purchased a couple of Cypher 2 presets over at PB for €25, to reverse engineer and re-program in MSF. Like Mark, I haven’t been tempted to spend much more so far (after my HOPUS upgrade of €260).


----------



## parapentep70 (Nov 19, 2021)

8Dio's New AGE 1+2, Fire Trombone+Sax, Century Harps for $103


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 19, 2021)

Updated Arturia VC5 to VC8 and picked up Pigments for a no-brainer £40. Waiting to see what Spitfire and Sonicouture bring to the table next week.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2021)

Jumped from Melodyne Editor 4 to 5 for $69.

Just bought Production Voices 300 Grand Compact: $29.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Maybe .... TSS ?


Nah I'm not terribly interested in it. It sounds fantastic and i love ISW though


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2021)

There we go, a good deal on a 2 TB SSD. If I'm done for this year, I'd be happy.

Pretty unlikely though.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 19, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Jumped from Melodyne Editor 4 to 5 for $69.
> 
> Just bought Production Voices 300 Grand Compact: $29.


If you're in music and you don't have Melodyne what are you even doing! Lol good choice


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 19, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It's been like a week lmao! Nothing yet


Same here. Nothing thrills. I might go for action strings 2 at half price. Every past year I’ve made a list of purchases that are 20-40 items long, but now I seem to have bought everything exciting besides AS2 and Strike Force…. Still waiting (3 years now) for a decent sale from Laboratory Audio. 😀


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 19, 2021)

Picked up the Horn Ensemble from Berlin Brass. Don't have anything to compare it to but sounds great so far. Too scared to pick up any more yet though!

Perhap Ark 3 would be a good one to port to Sine next due to limited legato?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 19, 2021)

Bought end of October but considered some holiday buys since funds were shifted.
Spectrasonics Keyscape
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Plugin Guru Kolours for Keyscape

BJOOKS Synth Gems 1
Total Studio 3.5 MAX Upgrade
Pulsesetter Disruptor, Re:Coil, Aggressor, Reverxis, Metalstorm
STL Tonality - Howard Benson Guitar Plug-In Suite
STL Tonality - Andy James Guitar Plug-In Suite


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 19, 2021)

Ok, my first surrender this month - Action String 2. I'm afraid, there's more to come.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 19, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Picked up the Horn Ensemble from Berlin Brass. Don't have anything to compare it to but sounds great so far. Too scared to pick up any more yet though!
> 
> Perhap Ark 3 would be a good one to port to Sine next due to limited legato?


I think brass as a section tends to be a bit easier with legato anyway since half the instruments aren't really meant to do sweeping lyrical lines with vibrato. Even the examples of how "bad" the SINE brass is didn't sound unusable to me. But there's a difference from how they sounded in kontakt and the difference tends to lean toward "worse". But that doesn't mean it's a terrible library. On the contrary i still think the series is great. Imo, worth the BF price. Are they worth the full price? Maybe if they fix some things up a little


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 19, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I think brass as a section tends to be a bit easier with legato anyway since half the instruments aren't really meant to do sweeping lyrical lines with vibrato. Even the examples of how "bad" the SINE brass is didn't sound unusable to me. But there's a difference from how they sounded in kontakt and the difference tends to lean toward "worse". But that doesn't mean it's a terrible library. On the contrary i still think the series is great. Imo, worth the BF price. Are they worth the full price? Maybe if they fix some things up a little


Thanks, yeah I'll probably get the Trumpet and Bones ensembles as well.

Have you seen the SIne walkthrough of the Strings? THe shorts sound amazing. Currently downloading the Violins 1 Long and shors and will pick up the cell L&S tomorrow. I hear what you mean about them having great definition, I'm getting all 'Paul Thomson' to try them!


----------



## RSK (Nov 19, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Picked up the Horn Ensemble from Berlin Brass. Don't have anything to compare it to but sounds great so far. Too scared to pick up any more yet though!


Berlin Brass is nothing to be scared of. It is a top 3 library.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 19, 2021)

If I do decide to splurge, what do u think of Berlin brass, now in some, for $450ish bf price - in sine - with better work flow vs cinebrass core at $215 with old work flow but the big update pending in the next year or so?


----------



## RSK (Nov 19, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> If I do decide to splurge, what do u think of Berlin brass, now in some, for $450ish bf price - in sine - with better work flow vs cinebrass core at $215 with old work flow but the big update pending in the next year or so?


That's a tough call because they both sound so good. I'd give Berlin the nod simply because they break the brass out into individual instruments, and so much orchestration separates the horns into 2 and 2, the trumpets into 1 and 2, and the trombones into three notes to a chord. I used to think of the horns as a unit, the trumpets as a unit, and the trombones as a unit, but that's just not the case most of the time.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 20, 2021)

Ahh, my patience was rewarded.

- Hornet Corrosion
- Hornet Rhygenerator
- Hornet ThirtyOne Mk2
- Hornet VU Meter
- Hornet LU Meter

...for EU 18,-. That's a steal. Very satisfied.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 20, 2021)

A Tesla…but it doesn’t even have legato! What a waste.

So I bought the Berlin collection too. Originally only wanted Brass, but my upgrade price was too good to pass up. Also picked up the Monogram CC which is excellent.

Nothing else on my list going forward now. Freedom! Back to studying JW scores now.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Nov 20, 2021)

Pair of Focal Solo6 Be to replace my Neumann KH120. Still blown away (and will be for the next 12 months of monthly payments 😂)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 20, 2021)

Yury Tikhomirov said:


> Pair of Focal Solo6 Be to replace my Neumann KH120. Still blown away (and will be for the next 12 months of monthly payments 😂)


Much better than the KH120's in your opinion? I'm contemplating replacing my KH120s as well which I've had for years now. Thinking of the ATC SCM25s.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> A Tesla…but it doesn’t even have legato! What a waste.
> 
> So I bought the Berlin collection too. Originally only wanted Brass, but my upgrade price was too good to pass up. Also picked up the Monogram CC which is excellent.
> 
> Nothing else on my list going forward now. Freedom! Back to studying JW scores now.


I'm kind of there with you. Debating between the Berlin Brass and the whole bundle, not that I really need either... So it's deciding on that and also deciding whether my money is best put in this direction or another. Because if I buy the bundle, I'm pretty much done for the season, and I'll go back to studying Max Steiner scores.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 20, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I'm kind of there with you. Debating between the Berlin Brass and the whole bundle, not that I really need either... So it's deciding on that and also deciding whether my money is best put in this direction or another. Because if I buy the bundle, I'm pretty much done for the season, and I'll go back to studying Max Steiner scores.


I certainly didn't need it either. The only reason I wanted Berlin Brass was it is only one of (three?) libraries that have the individual instruments broken out (the others being Modern Scoring Brass which was in the running and Infinite Brass which I own and strongly dislike). Since I already owned Woodwinds, that was two sections already and I've been wanting to get the Berlin Timpani for a while (also not really needed)...but at that point, completing the bundle wasn't that much more for me. Now the tough job of updating my template - and the even tougher job of pruning the template given I have many other libraries that cover the standard orchestra range of instruments.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I certainly didn't need it either. The only reason I wanted Berlin Brass was it is only one of (three?) libraries that have the individual instruments broken out (the others being Modern Scoring Brass which was in the running and Infinite Brass which I own and strongly dislike). Since I already owned Woodwinds, that was two sections already and I've been wanting to get the Berlin Timpani for a while (also not really needed)...but at that point, completing the bundle wasn't that much more for me. Now the tough job of updating my template - and the even tougher job of pruning the template given I have many other libraries that cover the standard orchestra range of instruments.


How do you like BB so far? What made u choose over msb, I assume the tone? 

Interesting about IB I see so many ppl score it’s praises, what do u dislike about IB?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 20, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> The Amazonic
> Mntra Arca, Atma, Orakle X and UDW
> Karoryfer Orcophony


I've decided to stop looking at deals, because I'm driving myself bonkers with trying to find suitable alternatives for the libraries I really want. Instead I'm just buy the things I want, sale or not, when I want/need them.

So, my latest and probably last acquisition for this month: VSL Synchron Percussion I.

Wishlist:
Synchron Brass (probably next month when the VSL voucher deal lands)
Synchron-ized WW
Synchron Percussion II


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I certainly didn't need it either. The only reason I wanted Berlin Brass was it is only one of (three?) libraries that have the individual instruments broken out (the others being Modern Scoring Brass which was in the running and Infinite Brass which I own and strongly dislike). Since I already owned Woodwinds, that was two sections already and I've been wanting to get the Berlin Timpani for a while (also not really needed)...but at that point, completing the bundle wasn't that much more for me. Now the tough job of updating my template - and the even tougher job of pruning the template given I have many other libraries that cover the standard orchestra range of instruments.


yeah, I already own the strings, and I have an EDU discount which raises the discount on the bundle from 30% to 40%. I'm eyeing the brass because I think it will address some shortcomings I have in my current brass (mostly SSB supplemented with bits from the Arks, AROOF, and the JXL solo trombone). I'm basically happy with it but still struggle with jumps in the shorts where the dynamic layers change. So hoping BB at least do those differently. I'm confident the library will sit with my other libraries because I've had good luck blending Teldex to Air. Besides the cost, my other worry is that Berlin Strings are very fussy, and that seems to be true still after the port to Sine, and I suspect the rest of the series is similar. (I don't find that to be the case with BSS, for whatever reason.)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 20, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> How do you like BB so far? What made u choose over msb, I assume the tone?
> 
> Interesting about IB I see so many ppl score it’s praises, what do u dislike about IB?


I am still finishing downloading the Berlin series, so haven't played with any of them (outside of woodwinds) yet. The tone of it won out over MSB for me - you can fix scripting with updates, but you can't change the recording. Audiobro also does themselves a big disservice IMO by only having 2 demos for the library.

I don't like the tone of IB (or IW) for majority of instruments. And the playability of it is a double-edged sword in that it is very easy to make it sound totally unrealistic and also difficult to get certain articulations out of it (because there are no keyswitches). It reminds me of a synth more than a sample library.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 20, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> yeah, I already own the strings, and I have an EDU discount which raises the discount on the bundle from 30% to 40%. I'm eyeing the brass because I think it will address some shortcomings I have in my current brass (mostly SSB supplemented with bits from the Arks, AROOF, and the JXL solo trombone). I'm basically happy with it but still struggle with jumps in the shorts where the dynamic layers change. So hoping BB at least do those differently. I'm confident the library will sit with my other libraries because I've had good luck blending Teldex to Air. Besides the cost, my other worry is that Berlin Strings are very fussy, and that seems to be true still after the port to Sine, and I suspect the rest of the series is similar. (I don't find that to be the case with BSS, for whatever reason.)


What do you find fussy with Berlin Strings? I only owned Woodwinds before (legacy and revive) and in my comparisons to other libraries (like the VSL Sychron-ized Woodwinds trial or CSW which I own), I've always preferred the Berlin ones.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Nov 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Much better than the KH120's in your opinion? I'm contemplating replacing my KH120s as well which I've had for years now. Thinking of the ATC SCM25s.


The amount of details such as the transients are astonishing. I was a bit shocked how much stuff especially in highs I just didn’t hear, because there were not there - have had them side by side for an evening or so going through familiar recordings.
Eg. in some electronic track there were shaker, hi-hat and some white noise layered which I was clearly hearing on Focals separately, and on Neumanns it was all like “shh-shh” without any separation.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I am still finishing downloading the Berlin series, so haven't played with any of them (outside of woodwinds) yet. The tone of it won out over MSB for me - you can fix scripting with updates, but you can't change the recording. Audiobro also does themselves a big disservice IMO by only having 2 demos for the library.
> 
> I don't like the tone of IB (or IW) for majority of instruments. And the playability of it is a double-edged sword in that it is very easy to make it sound totally unrealistic and also difficult to get certain articulations out of it (because there are no keyswitches). It reminds me of a synth more than a sample library.


The thing with Infinite series is that it really needs to be played in live and reacts very different to a traditional sample library. If you want it to sound real you have to perform it like an instrument. If you just play it in while moving the mod wheel a bit and connect notes like you would on a normal legato patch it can come out sounding pretty terrible and unrealistic.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 20, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> The thing with Infinite series is that it really needs to be played in live and reacts very different to a traditional sample library. If you want it to sound real you have to perform it like an instrument. If you just play it in while moving the mod wheel a bit and connect notes like you would on a normal legato patch it can come out sounding pretty terrible and unrealistic.


You can only perform them to an extent - once you need to do something more specific, it requires detailed programming. Even playing them in requires programming adjustments of note lengths, etc. And in the end, doesn't matter how you perform them, it doesn't change their tone.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You can only perform them to an extent - once you need to do something more specific, it requires detailed programming. Even playing them in requires programming adjustments of note lengths, etc. And in the end, doesn't matter how you perform them, it doesn't change their tone.


Not sure I completely agree in regards to always needing to do detailed programming after performing parts in. It does require some practise to get used to how it reacts to note attacks and modulation. Sometimes you need to make small gaps between notes when playing and things like that but I would not say that it always requires detailed programming. 

Tone is a subjective but personally I think many of the instruments in infinite are very good. The horns are brilliant, I'll still bring in something like Cinebrass for trombone harmonies but overall for lines that need proper phrasing I find Infinite to be one of the best.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 20, 2021)

For example, mocking up the beginning of something like the superman theme would probably be easier to do and sound more realistic with Infinite Brass than many other brass libraries, due to the ability to properly phrase lines and perform in all the appropriate expression and dynamics. This was done with an earlier version of Infinite Brass, without any MIDI editing after the performances. Not mixed and it is just the first 18 seconds of the superman theme with only brass section exposed and timp roll.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 20, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What do you find fussy with Berlin Strings? I only owned Woodwinds before (legacy and revive) and in my comparisons to other libraries (like the VSL Sychron-ized Woodwinds trial or CSW which I own), I've always preferred the Berlin ones.


It takes me about twice as long to get BS right compared to any of my other string libraries. Some of that has to do with all the choice, but some of it has to do with the legato being a bit squirrelly in Kontakt and articulations not matching well and such. What‘s odd is that this isn’t my general experience with OT libraries; it was specifically BS, which I’ve had for a very long time now. I’ve been hoping this Sine port will finally allow me to make more headway with the library.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 23, 2021)

Heavyocity
- Ascend
- Novo Essentials

Spitfire:
- The Ton

8Dio
- Deep Solo Cello


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

Audio Imperia Composing Bundle


----------



## Evans (Nov 23, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Heavyocity
> - Ascend


I'm struggling with this one. Very close to a purchase, but I also keep looking at Lost Piano from Westwood. And also thinking that I don't really need more "standard" piano (some VSL, CinePiano, SSSSG, Noire, and of course the Komplete set), so what I'm really looking for is the sound design/textural stuff. And if so, why not look at something more out there like Geosonics, instead?

I'm a gd fool, turning in circles.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> I'm struggling with this one. Very close to a purchase, but I also keep looking at Lost Piano from Westwood. And also thinking that I don't really need more "standard" piano (some VSL, CinePiano, SSSSG, Noire, and of course the Komplete set), so what I'm really looking for is the sound design/textural stuff. And if so, why not look at something more out there like Geosonics, instead?
> 
> I'm a gd fool, turning in circles.


Not to make your life any harder, but there are a lot of excellent piano libraries with texture design elements. Have you checked Sound Yeti Revelation Scoring Grand or the Fracture Sounds piano's (Woodchester, Midnight Grand and Glacier)? These kept me from Ascend so far. I know the tempation!


----------



## Evans (Nov 23, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Not to make your life any harder, but there are a lot of excellent piano libraries with texture design elements. Have you checked Sound Yeti Revelation Scoring Grand or the Fracture Sounds piano's (Woodchester, Midnight Grand and Glacier)? These kept me from Ascend so far. I know the tempation!


Yeah, I've looked at so dang many.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> Yeah, I've looked at so dang many.


The struggle is real :(


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 23, 2021)

Not much so far:

- AI Photosynthesis Vol. 1 "Spheres" (to get worthy for "Boy Soloists")
- OT Berlin Symphonic Strings

Some nice options were offered but nothing like "BAAMM...I want and need that right now!".

[EDIT] OK - just saw that the Taiko Creator + Expansions was down to 118€ and grabbed it


----------



## Quasar (Nov 23, 2021)

Wavesfactory Sharine and Goodhertz CanOpener finally went on sale, and I grabbed both.

Now I can play, in headphones, deeply sampled virtual tambourines with authentic pre-roll in a virtual world-class studio because of Canopener's crossfeed feature! 

I'm all done now. After all, what more could anyone possibly want?


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 23, 2021)

Evans said:


> Yeah, I've looked at so dang many.


Although Ascend is great… my favorite so far is Spitfire Stratus! It’s just sooo inspiring!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2021)

Went and bought Thenatan - Vybz after extensive testing of the demo. Apparently it's buggy on some systems but I couldn't get it to freak out on mine so for 10,- I couldn't *not* get it. That's 40,- I won't have to spend on RC-20 \o/.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 23, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Ah yes. The thread to be used as “motive” evidence in a future spousal murder/divorce trial.
> 
> Libraries:
> ISW Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
> ...


Adding Reverb Foundry Tai Chi to the list.

Might be seeing Eventide SP2016 soon too. 

Trying to talk myself out of the ARO Film Scoring Selections pack.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 23, 2021)

So far all that has attracted me is that $29 Keepforest deal on Evo Dragon, I have everything I need really apart from a nice Brass specific lib which I'm trying to decide between Cinematic Studio Brass and Berlin Brass and I'm 90% in favour of CSB but still not 100% so haven't pulled the trigger. I might take a punt at Fabfilter Volcano 3 as well but apart from that there's nothing really on my radar apart from possibly another Eduardo Tarilonte library if funds permit. Most prices are the same as they always are every Black Friday so I'm of the mindset that I can always wait another year for them, which I can for most.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2021)

Digivolt said:


> So far all that has attracted me is that $29 Keepforest deal on Evo Dragon, I have everything I need really apart from a nice Brass specific lib which I'm trying to decide between Cinematic Studio Brass and Berlin Brass and I'm 90% in favour of CSB but still not 100% so haven't pulled the trigger. I might take a punt at Fabfilter Volcano 3 as well but apart from that there's nothing really on my radar apart from possibly another Eduardo Tarilonte library if funds permit. Most prices are the same as they always are every Black Friday so I'm of the mindset that I can always wait another year for them, which I can for most.


That's basically my position when it comes to sample libraries. There's a very limited amount of things I'd still pick up if prices drop very, very low, but I'm putting off completing things like my Spitfire Studio series with BHCT collection until next year. I won't be needing it anytime soon. I've got pretty much every library I may need to create the music I want to create right now, anyway XD.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 23, 2021)

Digivolt said:


> $29 Keepforest deal on Evo Dragon


I checked the keep forest website and it is listed at $49. Is there a code that reduces the price further?


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I checked the keep forest website and it is listed at $49. Is there a code that reduces the price further?


It was a one day pre BF deals deal, there was 3 deals, Evo Dragon for $29, Evo Atlantica for $39 or both in a bundle for $64.


----------



## KallumS (Nov 23, 2021)

After much deliberating over whether to get BBCSO or HOOPUS I finally got HOOPUS… and Hollywood Choirs


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Nov 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I checked the keep forest website and it is listed at $49. Is there a code that reduces the price further?


The sonuscore site currently has better pricing for Evolution Dragon and Atlantica 
https://sonuscore.com/product-category/keepforest/


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 23, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Adding Reverb Foundry Tai Chi to the list.
> 
> Might be seeing Eventide SP2016 soon too.
> 
> Trying to talk myself out of the ARO Film Scoring Selections pack.


Let me help! Modular Abbey Road will be way better, and if you get it you'll never use the selections more than likely. The pre-orchestration saves you the steps of copying over the MIDI data and adjusting curves, or prevents you from being able to, and completely kneecaps you for anything else! Also, by not buying it, you would have like $200 more, which you could even save for Modular.

I went ahead and got Tai Chi also, some of the demos were pretty nice, and it'll almost be free after the discounts it'll help me get on Seventh Heaven with CRP. Really, though, I'm addicted to auditioning reverbs on things and dialing them in to see how real, or how tasty, I can get something sounding. And they can be re-sold unlike libraries, which... offers some peace of mind, if I ever manage to make a decision on what I like better and stop being a reverb collector.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 23, 2021)

Digivolt said:


> So far all that has attracted me is that $29 Keepforest deal on Evo Dragon, I have everything I need really apart from a nice Brass specific lib which I'm trying to decide between Cinematic Studio Brass and Berlin Brass and I'm 90% in favour of CSB but still not 100% so haven't pulled the trigger.


Put the naked brass audio demos in your DAW and see which one blends better or sounds better. Take note of what mics are probably being used and try to use your mind (or find a mic-demo selection of the walkthroughs) to see how they'd be able to be mixed in. I found Century can come quite close to Berlin using a high shelf cut and a super short (.3s) large-space reverb tail with a low-end predelay in HD Cart, and there is a lot to like about Century, too.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm looking at blowing it all on a Hydrasynth Deluxe. Any opinions?


----------



## Groctave (Nov 23, 2021)

Needed a choir, so I picked VSL Ganymede.
This will be my only purchase becuse I'm buying a house...


----------



## cedricm (Nov 24, 2021)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm looking at blowing it all on a Hydrasynth Deluxe. Any opinions?


I hear it's an outstanding synth, but I haven't had the chance to test it myself.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2021)

Added Audiothing - Motor and complementary Baby Audio - Parallel Aggressor to the list after the former finally went on sale at ADSR. Patience rewarded.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 24, 2021)

I have purchased, well, I am done with saturation plugins forever. And if I had any sense I’d say the same for reverb.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 24, 2021)

No big sample libraries this season. I picked up three Superior SDX expansions and Cherry Audio's Quadra.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 24, 2021)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm looking at blowing it all on a Hydrasynth Deluxe. Any opinions?


Digital and flexible, so if that's what you're looking for in a synth, than you're going be in for a treat!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2021)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm looking at blowing it all on a Hydrasynth Deluxe. Any opinions?


I personally really don't like the Hydrasynth but lots of people do. I'd probably go for a Novation Summit instead if you really want the digital/analog combo.

I've actually considered that question before settling on a Waldorf Blofeld / Prophet Rev2 combo instead.


----------



## mxbf (Nov 24, 2021)

Apocolypse Percussion / Motor Percussion Ensemble / Voices of Wind Connie
Dominus Choir

Looks like 8dio is doing a 60% off sale.

Unfortunately Ethno World 6 not on sale.

Definitely getting something from 8dio though. Maybe New Sopranos.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 24, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Let me help! Modular Abbey Road will be way better, and if you get it you'll never use the selections more than likely. The pre-orchestration saves you the steps of copying over the MIDI data and adjusting curves, or prevents you from being able to, and completely kneecaps you for anything else! Also, by not buying it, you would have like $200 more, which you could even save for Modular.


A more effective argument would have been "It will still be the same price after Black Friday as it is during the sale."


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2021)

VSL Synchron-ized SE Vol. 2

Kush Silika

and

VSL Synchron-ized SE Vol. 4


----------



## mutex (Nov 24, 2021)

Taiko Creator by In Session Audio


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2021)

*Djembe X3M* by Strezov-Sampling.


----------



## odod (Nov 25, 2021)

Neural DSP - Nolly
Audio Design Desk Pro Perpetual


WTB Omnisphere .. or maybe CSS or maybe TSS


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2021)

Here we go. Bringing out the big guns.

- D16 Punchbox
- Audiority PolyComp (complementary)
- Algonaut Atlas 2
- Tokyo Dawn Labs SlickEQ GE
- Tokyo Dawn Labs Kotelnikov GE

EDIT:
+ Black Rooster Audio All Bundle
+ Denise Sub Generator
+ Denise Bass XL
+ Fuse Audio Labs VCS-1


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2021)

So far:

VSL SY'ed Dimension brass bundle
VSL Synchron Percussion I
The Amazonic
Mntra Arca, Atma, Orakle X and UDW
Karoryfer Orcophony


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 25, 2021)

So far:

Contemporary Drama Toolkit
Albion Solstice
Albion Neo
Spitfire Studio Brass
Originals Media Toolkit
Originals Cinematic Pads

Upgraded to full Kontakt

Audio Imperia Solo

And some iLoud Micro Monitors

I'm thinking of maybe getting Dominus Choir in the BF sale.

Still waiting for my d/load link for Aperture, The Stack


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2021)

Tokyo Dawn Labs Kotelnikov GE

UVI Quadra - Metal and Wood


----------



## mutex (Nov 25, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Tokyo Dawn Labs Kotelnikov GE
> 
> UVI Quadra - Metal and Wood


What about UVI Shade?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2021)

mutex said:


> What about UVI Shade?


Fabfilter


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> So far:
> 
> VSL SY'ed Dimension brass bundle
> VSL Synchron Percussion I
> ...


Well, that was fast... added Organteq (finally!) due to the Modartt sale.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 25, 2021)

- AI Photosynthesis Vol. 1 Spheres (to get worthy for "Boy Soloists")
- OT Berlin Symphonic Strings
- InSessionSound Taiko Creator + Expansions

NEW: FabFilter Pro-Q 3

Only 25% off but I want it for a long time and also think about getting the "Project Colossal Template" in the future - where it was used heavily. So it was time...


----------



## mutex (Nov 25, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> - AI Photosynthesis Vol. 1 "Spheres" (to get worthy for "Boy Soloists")


But you only get Boy Soloists when you purchase one of the two bundles.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 25, 2021)

mutex said:


> But you only get Boy Soloists when you purchase one of the two bundles.


Nope - thats not true! You just have to reach the line having payed about $600 in the past (NI NKS Partner Bundle-Sale counts in). Thats why I bought the $20 "Spheres" to get over the line. That was a hint from the developers themselves btw


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2021)

Crowe said:


> - Tokyo Dawn Labs Kotelnikov GE


I got that I've as well, not sure about the Slick EQ.

Plugin Boutique also has the Molot GE for $15









TDR Molot GE


TDR Molot GE, TDR Molot GE plugin, buy TDR Molot GE, download TDR Molot GE trial, Tokyo Dawn Labs TDR Molot GE




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 25, 2021)

Another line of defense has been breached:
Xperimenta - Due, Harpsichord (too cheap for me to pass),
Neural DSP - Henson (two VOX-like amps),
Straight Ahead Samples - Eminent Trombone.


Currently looking at ISW's Pop & Jazz Guitar Bundle for the Pedal Steel and Acoustic Revolutions 3 as I already own the rest. Any opinions?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I got that I've as well, not sure about the Slick EQ.
> 
> Plugin Boutique also has the Molot GE for $15
> 
> ...


Didn't have a eq I really liked for my Master bus yet and TDL is great so I didn't think I could really lose in this situation.

Something else:

Algonaut Atlas is my best purchase this year. Holy hell does this application _slap._


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 25, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I got that I've as well, not sure about the Slick EQ.
> 
> Plugin Boutique also has the Molot GE for $15
> 
> ...


I remember demoing SlickEQ M once; I didn't like having only three bands and how M/S functionality was implemented, I didn't have any objections to how it sounded.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Algonaut Atlas is my best purchase this year. Holy hell does this application _slap._


Today's looks pretty cool. I don't really use 1 shot drum sounds, but if you have a lot of them this looks like a great way to organise them


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Today's looks pretty cool. I don't really use 1 shot drum sounds, but if you have a lot of them this looks like a great way to organise them


I've been recording my own sounds and have been processing those into industrial drum samples but got a bit burned out after doing that for 2 full months.

5 minutes with Atlas and I'm vibing out of my chair on my own creations. I'm so happy.


----------



## Evans (Nov 25, 2021)

I forgot that Audio Ollie Scoring Synths exists. Then remembered. And picked it up.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Fabfilter


yeah, Volcano 3 might be the thing.

Plus, my price for Volcano 3 is $58.05


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 25, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I got that I've as well, not sure about the Slick EQ.
> 
> Plugin Boutique also has the Molot GE for $15
> 
> ...


SlickEQ M is my favorite implementation of M/S of any plugin ever. Also, it’s 6 bands… not 3. But this is one of my favorite plugins of all. SplitEQ stole the stereo controls from SlickEQ M lol, and then added entropyEQ/Melda spectral MB crossover functionality. Pretty cool, but for Split I’d rather pester Vojtech/Reaper/Cubase users for a macro-based solution involving parameter link.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 25, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> SlickEQ M is my favorite implementation of M/S of any plugin ever. Also, it’s 6 bands… not 3. But this is one of my favorite plugins of all. SplitEQ stole the stereo controls from SlickEQ M lol, and then added entropyEQ/Melda spectral MB crossover functionality. Pretty cool, but for Split I’d rather pester Vojtech/Reaper/Cubase users for a macro-based solution involving parameter link.


I stand corrected, I must've been testing SlickEQ GE. Sorry for that. Might have to pick that up now.


----------



## mxbf (Nov 25, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> VSL Synchron-ized SE Vol. 2
> 
> Kush Silika
> 
> ...


nice. VSL Synchro rules. i bought those last year


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2021)

VEP7... best.purchase.ever. I have been so blind, how could I have a working template without you all those years???


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 25, 2021)

Alright, so...

Cinematic Studio Strings
Friedlander Violin
Fischer Viola
Blakus Cello
Leonid Bass
Shire Whistle
Evolution: Devastator
Evolution: Devastator Deathmatch
Evolution: Dragon
Ilya Efimov Ethnic Winds Bundle
Gypsy Violin
The Drinking Piano
Ethera Gold Full Edition

Cinematic Rooms Professional
Seventh Heaven Professional
RC-20 Retro Color
soothe2

In total 1.19€ more than my budget... pretty perfect I'd say


----------



## Mistro (Nov 25, 2021)

I couldn't do much this year (Dentist). But I finally got Kuassa Cerberus Bass Amp. Both Rack Extension for Reason and VST versions for the price of one ($50). I'm glad I waited because for months I could not decide which version to get. Now I can finish those songs I been using the demo version with.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2021)

Mistro said:


> I couldn't do much this year (Dentist). But I finally got Kuassa Cerberus Bass Amp. Both Rack Extension for Reason and VST versions for the price of one ($50). I'm glad I waited because for months I could not decide which version to get. Now I can finish those songs I been using the demo version with.


Cerberus is great!

My current fave is Overloud's Mark Studio 2.

on sale!









Mark Studio 2


Bring the Markbass tone into your computer!




overloud.com






i just had a root canal and crown - a healthy $2,000 even with insurance.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2021)

Strezov Sampling : X3M Taikos, and X3M Djembe Libraries.


----------



## mxbf (Nov 25, 2021)

welp, looks like Ethno World 6 is half off, after all.

no brainer for me. I wanted to fill in all those odds and ends for composing with weird instruments and this looks like the best all-in-one that I can see. I was also looking at UVI World 2 but it looks more tailored for pop music.

YAY


----------



## Karmand (Nov 25, 2021)

I was not going to buy anything either, then Toontracks had two things on sale for SD3... I fell.


----------



## KEM (Nov 25, 2021)

They’re dirt cheap right now so I bought the Joshua Bell Violin Essentials and the @José Herring Clarinet from Embertone, gotta support my friends!!


----------



## moon (Nov 25, 2021)

KEM said:


> They’re dirt cheap right now so I bought the Joshua Bell Violin Essentials and the @José Herring Clarinet from Embertone, gotta support my friends!!


You’re friends with Joshua Bell?


----------



## jonnybutter (Nov 25, 2021)

I’m liking Eventide’s split EQ. Acoustic Samples’ V-Horns are a nice addition - a little more mellow somehow than the SM ones (which I will keep using too). But honestly what I’m most excited about is LASS 3. Yes really! It’s even the same samples but with a lot of slick programming and much better interface. Smart move on Andrew and Sebastian’s part. Cheers


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I got that I've as well, not sure about the Slick EQ.
> 
> Plugin Boutique also has the Molot GE for $15
> 
> ...


----------



## KEM (Nov 25, 2021)

moon said:


> You’re friends with Joshua Bell?



Yeah man, just got off the phone with him actually, he told me I’m the greatest composer of the 21st century and wished me a Happy Thanksgiving, great guy


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2021)

PSound : Bandoneon


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Just added:
> 64 GB RAM
> 2 TB NVMe PCIe 4 SSD 7 000 MB/s


Update:

Tokyo Dawn Labs TDR SlickEQ Mastering 
Tokyo Dawn Labs TDR Kotelnikov GE
MeldaProduction MFreeformAnalogEq (Free)

UVI IRCAM Solo Instruments 2

Nugen Audio Paragon ST

Upgrade to Kilohearts Toolbox Ultimate


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2021)

Acoustic Samples : VTines MK1 , and VReeds


----------



## moon (Nov 25, 2021)

KEM said:


> Yeah man, just got off the phone with him actually, he told me I’m the greatest composer of the 21st century and wished me a Happy Thanksgiving, great guy


What a stand-up gentleman! Can you ask him if he’ll record my pieces for free?


----------



## KEM (Nov 25, 2021)

moon said:


> What a stand-up gentleman! Can you ask him if he’ll record my pieces for free?



Of course he will, he said he's so rich now he's doing all commissions just for fun, absolute baller


----------



## lumcas (Nov 25, 2021)

I've been just upgrading what I already own...

SWAM Clarinets v3 Upgrade
Fabfilter Volcano 3 Upgrade
Spectralayers 8 Pro Upgrade
VSL Bluthner Upgrade to full
HOOPUS Upgrade - the new engine is sooo good, such a pleasant surprise after Play which had never worked well for me

I've also completed Orange Tree Guitar Bundle - Evolution Dry Relic is a beautiful sounding library, very raw...

And I'm really excited about LASS 3, for $99 it is THE deal of this holiday season to me anyway...


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 25, 2021)

Ok, I caved in and got the Weiss MM1 with the sweet 60% off. So that is my only purchase this month.


----------



## Terry93D (Nov 25, 2021)

Gonna be the Fischer Viola, LASS 3, and Seventh Heaven Professional. 

That should tide me over for a long time to come. (Famous Last Words, probably.)


----------



## Groctave (Nov 25, 2021)

Groctave said:


> Needed a choir, so I picked VSL Ganymede.
> This will be my only purchase becuse I'm buying a house...


So... I lied... I purchesed another one and I'm now a happy user of 'The Harmonium' by Bunker Samples ( @thesteelydane ) 
​


----------



## YahmezTV (Nov 26, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Here we go. Bringing out the big guns.
> 
> - D16 Punchbox
> - Audiority PolyComp (complementary)
> ...


Grabbed the black rooster stuff and the Kotelnikov too. Mixed a very retro sounding rock track with a bunch of the Black rooster stuff today. It’s all smooth AF. The TDR stuff is insane too…so simple and clean…can’t believe it was ten bucks...I should go back and get the slickEQ too.


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 26, 2021)

Finished shopping, bought everything that was on my wishlist for a long time, now I'm free without having to check discounts every day)
Unless I wait for the pre-order opening for Bohemian Viola, which I will buy and maybe that will be the last purchase until next Black Friday.
I bought in November:


Spoiler



Neuraldsp - Plini
Neuraldsp - Nolly
Oakland - Soothe 2
LiquidSonic - Seventh Heaven
LiquidSonic - Cinematic Rooms
Ava music Group - Instinct
Toontrack - EzDrummer 2
Toontrack - Ezx Big Rock
Virharmonic - Bohemian Cello
Embertone - Crystal Flute
Embertone - Jubal Flute
Embertone - Shire Whistle
Embertone - Infinity Bells
Embertone - Shan Bawu
Embertone - Recorders
Audio Ollie - LAMP
ProjectSam - Concert Harp
VI Labs - True Keys Pianos


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 26, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Still debating on the following:
> Embertone Solo Strings (probably just get one, can't decide which one)


I bought the bundle - haven't played with them much yet, but my initial impressions are that the Violin is the strongest and the Bass the weakest one.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> What does it do that's so revolutionary?


It offloads libraries to secondary computers.

Edit: Listen to Marcus below. I was lazy in my description.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 26, 2021)

Crowe said:


> It offloads libraries to secondary computers.


What he said. It decouples the library load from your DAW to another (or the same if you choose) machine. You can load/save your DAW and libraries independent from each other, which is a blessing.


----------



## gzapper (Nov 26, 2021)

M1 max macbook pro

Now looking at
Riniscimento
HOOPUS update
Hammers
Arturia V8 update

Which likely means a new external ssd (wishing I spent the extra for the biggest drive on the M1 now...)


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2021)

Bought the Unfiltered Audio Byome/Triad bundle and Synthestration's 'Beyond the Storm' template.

That's me almost done for the year. Still waiting on a deal on Illformed's Glitch 2 and a reply from a forum sample dealer.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2021)

finally grabbed this - upgraded from the excellent Hammersmith Free

(repeat cross-thread)

whoot!


----------



## M_Helder (Nov 26, 2021)

Soo, I’ve finally joined Scoreclub after hearing so much good talk about it on VI-C.

Worth. Every. Penny.

Also, finally caved in for the EW Opus upgrade and that was that, as far as major purchasing decisions went. The rest is just some minor plugins stuff: shaperbox 2, glitchmachines, mtm levels (free), bx_master desk (free).


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 26, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I was leaning towards the cello - how's that so far to your impression?


It's a dry sounding well programmed Cello with fully controllable vibrato and quite agile legato transitions. How useful it's going to be for you probably depends on the style of music you want to use it for.


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 26, 2021)

Groctave said:


> So... I lied... I purchesed another one and I'm now a happy user of 'The Harmonium' by Bunker Samples ( @thesteelydane )
> ​


I hope you’ll enjoy it. It’s certainly a good deal!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 26, 2021)

My only software purchase this BF: Simple Cello by Fluffy Audio 

I had my eyes on this little library for quite a while. The only dedicated solo strings libraries I have are Artisan Cello and Violin from Spitfire. While I love both, they're generally not geared toward more lyrical lines that could play well with some of my solo piano or classical guitar pieces. Although I've just started with "Simple Cello", I feel that this would be spot-on to what I'm usually after. Nice sound, very playable, intuitive controls, and a friendly price!


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 26, 2021)

Starting to get expensive for me now, just caved in and bought some Slate VSX headphones as they were on offer for £379, bought Phoscyon from PB for £23 as even though I have a 303 clone in a xoxbox I'm having issues syncing it right with my current interface and the babyface I ordered in August to solve that issue is STILL out of stock. Going to buy Cinematic Studio Brass next, then possibly Volcano 3 & Dark Era and get some Christmas presents while stuff is cheap


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

So, I ended up getting some stuff - after my late October HOPUS impulse buy (loving it):

- a bunch of ROLI soundsets 40% (Cypher 2, Strobe 2 and Equator 2). For study and reverse engineering purposes. Some really well programmed stuff. For fun I also procured Trap Bass.





- a bunch of UVI Falcon presets (Inner Dimensions) to use my $10 voucher on top of the 30% off

- the Puremagnetik Film & Soundscape Collection for $20 (using the 50% discount on the already half MSRP)

- The low and high Shakuhachi instruments from OT Modus (a-la-carte), no BF reduction at all, but I figure they’ll play nice with OT Whisper

- The Samples From Mars “renew your all-samples-ever bundle” deal, for $19. To get me any and all samples they released this past year. Honestly, for those looking for legacy drum computer samples their bundle for $39 is the best valued package ever.

- the Waves freebie is really nice too by the way. Any word on an Arturia freebie this year? I remember they gave away a plate reverb plugin a year or two ago?


----------



## Mistro (Nov 26, 2021)

Off topic but word to the wise.....NEVER try to buy your wife clothes online on Black Friday or your blood pressure will go up as your cart gets robbed . Stick to the music stuff.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 26, 2021)

Mistro said:


> Off topic but word to the wise.....NEVER try to buy your wife clothes online on Black Friday or your blood pressure will go up as your cart gets robbed . Stick to the music stuff.


Did that really happen? In 2021? We're a meme, it's been a good run everyone. Humanity out.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, I ended up getting some stuff - after my late October HOPUS impulse buy (loving it):
> 
> - a bunch of ROLI soundsets 40% (Cypher 2, Strobe 2 and Equator 2). For study and reverse engineering purposes. Some really well programmed stuff. For fun I also procured Trap Bass.
> 
> ...



Completely forgot to mention: Straightahead Samples Eminent Trombone. But that was… days ago.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The Samples From Mars “renew your all-samples-ever bundle” deal, for $19. To get me any and all samples they released this past year. Honestly, for those looking for legacy drum computer samples their bundle for $39 is the best valued package ever.


I picked up the everything they have released for $19.50 using the code APGMARS


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2021)

VSL SYNCHRON-ized SPECIAL EDITION Volume 5​


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 26, 2021)

Inb4 my car breaks down irreparably because I put off fixing the transmission to buy almost two full orchestras worth of libraries and more saturation/reverb plugins than my internal shame can handle posting here

at least the echoes of my screams of regret and possibly agony, will be bright, full-bodied and present, with a great front-to-back depth. And accompanied by a poignant piece rendered by Pacific strings, which someone else will have to compose as I could be in the hospital, or gone entirely, if the transmission ejects into the cab when it forcibly downshifts by itself while I'm going past a certain speed.

I pray that my foresight was not too short. Please have mercy on me, Lord. I will fix the car next. Oh, Lord, please have mercy.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 26, 2021)

So far:

2 TB external SSD (1050 MB/s), Spotlight East Asia, Geosonics 2, Omen, Orcophony, Joshua Bell Violin, Beatmaker Glory, The Endless Series, Ethera Gold 2.5 vocal edition, Ancient Greek Percussion, Indonesia the Magic, Mare (Vital presets), Jade2, Navy2, Smart:Comp, Smart:EQ 3, Sir3

freebies/free with purchase: Parallel Aggressor, I Heart NY, Autoformer, Polycomp, The Orb, free AAS soundpack, Punish Lite, Ether Melody Loops, Serenity Guitar Loops, Chilled Grooves, Lofi Space, Odd Meters

Roli soundpacks: Ambient Darklight, Cinematic Expanse, Chiptune Bubblegum, Etheric Pads, Pop Party bundle, Urban Expression bundle, OSCar, Trap Basses

iOS Beathawk expansions: Baroque, Trip-hop, 808s, 909s, India, Turkey and Greece

iOS Cubasis: Cubasis 3, Waves plugin suite, Waves Tune, Classic Drum Machines

iOS: Blackhole, Qvox, Mangledverb, ADVerb2, Eos2


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

TC Electronics : *VSS4 HD*. Reverb. 

At 50% discount, I couldn't resist, although I know it's a CPU-Hog, and TC-Electronics has not fixed this, but it could also be the reason it sounds better than any other reverb I own.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> TC Electronics : *VSS4 HD*. Reverb.
> 
> At 50% discount, I couldn't resist, although I know it's a CPU-Hog, and TC-Electronics has not fixed this, but it could also be the reason it sounds better than any other reverb I own.


i have VSS3 - i'll have to brush it off and compare to my Relabs.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

so far I got Virharmonic Bohemian Violin and Cello (amazing!)

Keepforest Atlantica (flash sale for 39$)

Spitfire The Ton and AROOF, the stack will be following

and a delay plugin I don't remember the name of 

EDIT : oh .. I forgot.. I bought a violin and a theremin to balance the digital weight of it all 🤷‍♂️ but they were not on sale


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i have VSS3 - i'll have to brush it off and compare to my Relabs.


VSS4 HD is on another level, compared to VSS3, and imho. everything else including Relabs. 

I have the VSS3.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> VSS4 HD is on another level, compared to VSS3, and imho. everything else including Relabs.
> 
> I have the VSS3.


looks like the VSS3 UI changed from what I have from 2018.

have you tried the Relab VSR REV6000?
​


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 26, 2021)

Got Ascend yesterday and played around with it this morning and I simply love the presets for it. Thought about getting Native Instruments Noire but now I think Ascend will cover a good chuck of my piano sounds. Also, got birthday money today to finally upgrade to Nucleus and picking up Cinematic Studio Strings this weekend.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> have you tried the Relab VSR REV6000?


Yes, I have it, and it's also one of the best reverbs I have. but I didn't compare it with VSS4 HD yet.

Plus, the REV6000 is not a CPU-Hog like the VSS4 HD.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 26, 2021)

Just gave in to Actions Strings 2......and downloading....


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I have it, and it's also one of the best reverbs I have. but I didn't compare it with VSS4 HD yet.
> 
> Plus, the REV6000 is not a CPU-Hog like the VSS4 HD.


Have you tried Tai Chi yet?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Have you tried Tai Chi yet?


No, Not yet. I purchased it though. My BF Installation list if growing by the hour, I need an assistant


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 26, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Have you tried Tai Chi yet?


I'm comparing Tai Chi with VSS4HD today and tonight. Trying to talk myself out of VSS4HD, I feel like they cover similar ground. VSS4HD is big cpu pig like muziksculp mentions, maybe just a little better than Inspirata. I'm losing the battle, I want it too.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 26, 2021)

Crowe said:


> There we go, a good deal on a 2 TB SSD. If I'm done for this year, I'd be happy.
> 
> Pretty unlikely though.


I picked up a Samsung SSD T7 2TB for $249.99 from Amazon.


----------



## moon (Nov 26, 2021)

Michael77 said:


> I picked up a Samsung SSD T7 2TB for $249.99 from Amazon.


For any Costco members, the Sandisk 2TB externals are $200 right now.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 26, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I will fix the car next. Oh, Lord, please have mercy.


It's Black Friday weekend, dude. Take the bus 


muziksculp said:


> My BF Installation list if growing by the hour, I need an assistant


I believe Reid isn't doing much atm, he might have time to spare?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 26, 2021)

Planned acquisitions:
MSS
Intimate Textures

Unplanned:
Ascend
Walker Full
Berlin Brass Horn Ensemble
Berlin Strings Celli & 1st Violins Longs & shorts/dynamics

Bob Ross would call these 'happy little accidents'


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 26, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Planned acquisitions:
> MSS


Not yet acquired?!!!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 26, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Not yet acquired?!!!


Yes indeed! I meant I had planned to get MSS and HIT, whereas the others I bought due to peer pressure from vi-c users  (OK perhaps I was a little bit responsible)


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 26, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Is the "Intimate Textures" the heavyocity one? I'm weighing up that vs OAE in the ton... hard to decide...


Yep the Heavyocity one  Yeah OAE for $91 is tempting me too, but I have OACE which I love and I don't think I'd use OAE as often. But if you don't have OACE then $91 seems like a great deal


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 26, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> It's Black Friday weekend, dude. Take the bus
> 
> I believe Reid isn't doing much atm, he might have time to spare?


It’s the difference between 7 hours on a bus round trip (hours of operation and multiple transfer stations) versus 40 minutes round trip… and I work 13 hours a day lol


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 26, 2021)

Groctave said:


> Needed a choir, so I picked VSL Ganymede.
> This will be my only purchase becuse I'm buying a house...


I quite liked my free trial of Ganymede, even though it might sound a little neutral and clean at first glance. It's very capable and very smooth and a great choice for something all-purpose. 

I'd actually probably de-tune it a little bit in practice. It's so precise. But for that reason, it can work in almost any context. Good underrated choice


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 26, 2021)

Just grabbed Lost and Found, from The Unfinished + Pendle. I'm pretty excited about it, and for twenty bucks?! I'm done buying for a little while now, with the exception of eventually upgrading LASS, but at that price point it's guilt free


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I'm losing the battle, I want it too.


I already lost the battle, at 50% discount, VSS4 HD was too good to pass, even with the high-CPU usage. I might use it more on Audio-Stems during the mix phase of a project. 

It was hard to control my GAS on VSS4 HD. an amazing reverb, very musical.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 26, 2021)

Saved a lot without going to concerts and movies over the last year and paid my car off earlier this year so my amazing wife gave me the thumbs up to go nuts. 
So far, 
Samsung T7 SSD 2TB. Berlin Bundle 30%off:Berlin Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin WW, Berlin Perc. Spitfire: Hans Zimmer Strings 30% off, Aperature(free with HZS). 8dio 60%off: Lacrimosa, Blendstrument Hybrid Pulses, and Terminus free w/ purchase over $200. Sonuscore 70%off: AizerX Modern and Classic Trailer tool kits. Tomorrow, I'll add Berlin Symphonic Strings and will probably be it till next year.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 26, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> UVI Plate, Thorus, and Relayer.
> Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
> SAMSUNG 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe w/ ICY BOX M.2 NVMe SSD Enclosure
> Cubase 11 upgrade from 10.5 (grace period to get 12)
> ...


Reverb Foundry Tai Chi
Sonarworks SoundID Reference for Speakers & Headphones with Measurement Microphone
Goodhertz - Vulf Compressor, Tupe, Faraday Limiter, Midside, CanOpener Studio, Tiltshift, Panpot, Good Dither.
Eventide Elevate Bundle
UVI Emulation II+ ($29 after my two vouchers)
UVI Digital Synsations (Free from AudioDeluxe)

... I feel like I am missing something ...

I think this might be it for Black Friday loot for me (still deciding on VSS4HD). Hoping for VSL vouchers soon...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Eventide Elevate Bundle


Very Nice Bundle  

Enjoy.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> No, Not yet. I purchased it though. My BF Installation list if growing by the hour, I need an assistant


I'm still installing things from last black Friday. 


Well, I crashed my computer during in September and the only system image was from 01/2020 before everything was installed. It's been fun trying to figure out what is missing....


----------



## Groctave (Nov 26, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I quite liked my free trial of Ganymede, even though it might sound a little neutral and clean at first glance. It's very capable and very smooth and a great choice for something all-purpose.
> 
> I'd actually probably de-tune it a little bit in practice. It's so precise. But for that reason, it can work in almost any context. Good underrated choice


For the moment, I could only use it on one chord in the episode of a series I'm working on. But, yes, it sounds very clean with a great reverb and it's the reason why I picked it. The perfect choir library doesn't exist but this one fits my needs (and template) and is very affordable right now.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> VSS4 HD is on another level, compared to VSS3, and imho. everything else including Relabs.
> 
> I have the VSS3.


Better than Relabs!? You gotta show me this


----------



## Groctave (Nov 26, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> I hope you’ll enjoy it. It’s certainly a good deal!


For sure! The recording, the room, the effects on the plugin are great. So inspiring!


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 26, 2021)

VSS4 HD has piqued my interest but I have reservations about compatibility/support. Some reviews of VSS3, for instance, say that it hasn't been updated for 4 years/destined to become legacy/stops working with OS updates etc.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 26, 2021)

VSS4 HD is exactly the same price as LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms. I will have to have a little think about which one to get. My instinct is Cinematic Rooms.


----------



## laimg (Nov 27, 2021)

I have just gotten Tai chi (impressive!), Reso (Very good!), Claro & Tonic . Now, I am still think of buying Unisum.

I hope I can sell off all my KUSH audio and Softube stuff.

Some fools buy Some fool sell. I am the biggest fool.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 27, 2021)

- The Ton 2021
- Updated Cubase from 10.5 to 11 and will get a free update to Cubase 12.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 27, 2021)

Xperimenta's Prepared Double Bass. It's damn good, and I'm going to make some weird stuff with it.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 27, 2021)

Dell XPS 15 (fast i7, 2TB SSD, NVidia 4GB, 32GB Ram, yadda yadda) ... couldn't resist.
No software this time except for another year of Bitwig (just in case ...).


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2021)

This far:

Kush bundle Novatron, Clariphonic, HammerDSP
Eventide SplitEQ
Production Voices 300 compact grand piano and the compact version of their flagship
Panagement 2
Pianoteq Celeste instrument
LiquidSonics HDCart and TaiChi for ridiculously little money thx to discounts
WagesFactory Plug-in bundle
Saving a little $$ for Bohemian Viola.
I’m probably forgetting something’s but my spend has been targeted and judicious. I decided I only want stuff I’m excited about, not stiff I should get just cause on sale.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 27, 2021)

Ok, villages are burning, the enemy is at the gate and the castle is about to fall:

Embertone - JB Violin full (didn't try yet), Herring Clarinet (had a chance to test it and so far I'm ecstatic),
Arturia - FX2 (as I bought 3Preamps second-hand a few years ago, my price was at 99 and I was going to buy about five Arturia plugins sooner or later anyway),
DDMF - PluginDoctor,
TDR - SlickEQ M (Thank you, Russell Anderson).

EDIT: I forgot the Concert Harp by ProjectSAM - I wanted something to add glissandi to the harp patches of BHCT, but so far, it seems to be about as far from BHCT as Kontakt's harp is, just different direction.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 27, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Better than Relabs!? You gotta show me this


I'm less familiar with the unreleased Relab offering but isn't it an approximation/clone/whathaveyou of the TC6000 reverb? Whereas the VSS3 and VSS4HD are ports of the actual software that runs on the hardware unit...

I'm still on the fence. The VSS4HD sounds very distinctive, in a beautiful yet obnoxious way. I felt like even when I made drastic changes it still sounds a bit same-y. A one trick pony I guess. It does sound good though.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2021)

I have the Relab VSR REV6000 , one of the best reverbs I have. I got it as a free upgrade, and to beta test it as well, a while ago, but I still don't see it on the Relab's website. Any idea why it's not yet officially available ? Does anyone else have it ?

Here is a video on YT that shows it in action.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 27, 2021)

laimg said:


> I have just gotten Tai chi (impressive!), Reso (Very good!), Claro & Tonic . Now, I am still think of buying Unisum.
> 
> I hope I can sell off all my KUSH audio and Softube stuff.
> 
> Some fools buy Some fool sell. I am the biggest fool.


I'm not saying I know how to use it but I just bought Unisum on sale because even just tweaking presets on the demo vs my usual bus compressors (Puigchild / Townhouse) it sounded incredible.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 27, 2021)

the only thing I've bought is three ezdrummer ezx's since I got them 9.90e a pop. I don't even have ezdrummer


----------



## otinari (Nov 27, 2021)

I was anxiously waiting for Black Friday so I could get some big foundational libraries during the sales. I'm still new to music making and I have been missing a good full orchestra, and I also really wanted some choirs. I got Choir Essentials earlier this year and it really hooked me.

I have to admit that I ended up going off the rails with the choirs. Did I _need_ two children's choirs? Absolutely not. But I couldn't decide between Arva and Genesis so I chose both.

• BBCSO Pro - Spitfire
• Abbey Road One: The Collection - Spitfire
• Arva Choir - Strezov
• Freyja Choir - Strezov
• Dominus Choir - Fluffy Audio
• Genesis Choir - Audiobro
• Hammers & Waves - Skybox


----------



## cedricm (Nov 27, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I picked up the everything they have released for $19.50 using the code APGMARS


Strange, that only gets me to $33.15.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 27, 2021)

Did I say no software this year? 
Dang, I just bought Unfiltered Audio's Lion synth. Really love their plugins and now I finally got all of them and can take it easy until next year.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Strange, that only gets me to $33.15.


They have changed the discount you get with that code sadly


----------



## Frederick (Nov 27, 2021)

Latest additions:

SIR Audio Tools SIR3
Best Service Halls of Fame 3 Vintage reverbs (free)
Audiotheory Gullfoss
LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms Professional
Fabfilter Pro Q3
Melda Productions MFreeFXBundle ($15)
Melda Productions MEssentialsFXBundle
Beat Kaufmann Mixing course
Embertone Walker Concert D
Embertone ISS Bundle
Spitfire Audio The Ton
VSL Vienna Smart Bundle (already owned Smart Orchestra + Exp.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Melda Productions MFreeFXBundle ($15)
> Melda Productions MEssentialsFXBundle


Good man. Welcome in the rabbithole.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2021)

I updated Spectralayers to v8 for about 40 squids.....

Thinking about upgrading Ableton from 10 to 11 which is currently 25% off.

Tempted to get the crossgrade to Digital Performer 11 which is half price at 195 USD just now - but probably won't as I don't need it.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Melda Productions MFreeFXBundle ($15)
> Melda Productions MEssentialsFXBundle





doctoremmet said:


> Good man. Welcome in the rabbithole.


Good choice @Frederick i have those plus the mixing bundle, a few others I got cheap, plus mdrummer that I just got from plugin boutique as it is 70% off.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Tempted to get the crossgrade to Digital Performer 11 which is half price at 195 USD just now - but probably won't as I don't need it.


I had the same temptation but I already have too many DAWs and yet to master my main DAW Reaper as it so deep, let alone Cubase.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 27, 2021)

Got VSL SY'ed Dimension Strings I this morning and spend the whole afternoon adding it to my template. This will be the last november purchase, which nets me:

VSL SY'ed Dimension brass bundle
VSL SY'ed Dimension strings I
VSL Synchron Percussion I
VEP Pro 7
The Amazonic
Mntra Arca, Atma, Orakle X and UDW
Karoryfer Orcophony

That's more than enough for now/until VSL comes with Synchron Woodwinds and/or harps, whichever comes first 😇


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

otinari said:


> I was anxiously waiting for Black Friday so I could get some big foundational libraries during the sales. I'm still new to music making and I have been missing a good full orchestra, and I also really wanted some choirs. I got Choir Essentials earlier this year and it really hooked me.
> 
> I have to admit that I ended up going off the rails with the choirs. Did I _need_ two children's choirs? Absolutely not. But I couldn't decide between Arva and Genesis so I chose both.
> 
> ...


Great selection!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> the only thing I've bought is three ezdrummer ezx's since I got them 9.90e a pop. I don't even have ezdrummer


I'll give you 9.90e for the lot!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

Part of my survival strategy so far has been to ignore Spitfire. But I have failed and noticed the Black Weekend Collection makes me eligible for a very affordable purchase of Alternative Solo Strings (owning NEO and BHCT). Now… I could act crazy and get… BBCSO Core? AROOF? And get Aperture The Stack while I’m at it. But then my Infinite Strings budget will be blown. Y’all can safely ignore this nonsense of course. First order of business: get away from keyboard and into bed!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Melda Productions MFreeFXBundle ($15)


How'd you manage to get that for $15? It's 25 euros on my end.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Part of my survival strategy so far has been to ignore Spitfire. But I have failed and noticed the Black Weekend Collection makes me eligible for a very affordable purchase of Alternative Solo Strings (owning NEO and BHCT). Now… I could act crazy and get… BBCSO Core? AROOF? And get Aperture The Stack while I’m at it. But then my Infinite Strings budget will be blown. Y’all can safely ignore this nonsense of course. First order of business: get away from keyboard and into bed!


How will your strings budget be blown if it's infinite?  They're paying those IT guys WAY too much!

Similar situation with ASS (unfortunate acronym!) owning NEO and BHCT. And AROOF and BBCSO Core are great at those prices...

Is there any reason to be optimistic Infinite Strings is near? Does Aaron usually release demos like Jasper or does he just usually release the whole thing unexpectedly? Came late to IB and IW...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> How will your strings budget be blown if it's infinite?  They're paying those IT guys WAY too much!
> 
> Similar situation with ASS (unfortunate acronym!) owning NEO and BHCT. And AROOF and BBCSO Core are great at those prices...
> 
> Is there any reason to be optimistic Infinite Strings is near? Does Aaron usually release demos like Jasper or does he just usually release the whole thing unexpectedly? Came late to IB and IW...


Aaron does stuff completely unexpectedly. So yeah, AltSS + AROOF is tempting. But by then AROOF Collection is almost in the same price range. Etc…

Mental accounting. The weirdest phenomenon….


----------



## Captain Oveur (Nov 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Is there any reason to be optimistic Infinite Strings is near?


Despite the site recently being changed from 2021 to 2022, the original date was 2020. My speculation is that estimating is very hard and multi-month setbacks can show up at any point in the process.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 27, 2021)

8dio's Hybrid Tools Neo nearly made my list, but I bought that on 10/30.

So far: Dune 3 upgrade

Not bought yet, but very likely candidates:

Newfangled Audio's Generate
Black Rooster Bundle
Presonus Sphere for a year

[I also bought some add-ons for Photoshop.]


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

Captain Oveur said:


> Despite the site recently being changed from 2021 to 2022, the original date was 2020. My speculation is that estimating is very hard and multi-month setbacks can show up at any point in the process.


THanks for that; I wasn't aware it had been changed to 2022, good catch!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2021)

Captain Oveur said:


> Despite the site recently being changed from 2021 to 2022, the original date was 2020. My speculation is that estimating is very hard and multi-month setbacks can show up at any point in the process.


* 2023 *


----------



## emid (Nov 27, 2021)

This year I had a different approach. Less software more hardware. So, I picked up Beyerdynamic 900Pro X, Arturia Microfreak, Zoom ms-70cdr, Dune 3, Sonarworks SoundID for headphones and UJAM Nemesis. I wanted to upgrade my daw S1-4 to version 5 but don't see any worth. Trying not to spend on impulse buying as I did in previous years.


----------



## laimg (Nov 27, 2021)

I just hit “BUY” for Unisum. I am a greatest fool who cannot resist "bad" influences.

I actually like the characterful colours of KUSH audio and the softube Chandler Limited Germanium Compressor and Overstayer. But I discovered that I am a visual person and do not trust mixing with my ear alone. 

I like the GR meter in Unisum.

I have already got Kelvin for months and never like it at all and never use it. But together with Unisum, it is a totally a different match.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 27, 2021)

Unisum as of couple of years now, is my last mixbus compressor, meaning I haven't bought one, since I got Unisum.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 27, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Audio Imperia Composing Bundle





dunamisstudio said:


> Bought end of October but considered some holiday buys since funds were shifted.
> Spectrasonics Keyscape
> Spitfire Chamber Strings
> Plugin Guru Kolours for Keyscape
> ...


Ample Sound Metal Hellrazer
Arbos Music Guitar Pro
Fabfilter Volcano 3 Upgrade
uHe Zebra
uHe Dark Zebra
Waves Plugin Freebie
Zero-G Ethera Gold Sahara Voices
Zero-G Ethera Gold 2.5
....and I'm done. budget gone.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 27, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Got VSL SY'ed Dimension Strings I this morning and spend the whole afternoon adding it to my template. This will be the last november purchase, which nets me:
> 
> VSL SY'ed Dimension brass bundle
> VSL SY'ed Dimension strings I
> ...


How easy is Syn Dim Strings to use in a template? I like the original but find it cumbersome with all the placement and individualizing involved.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 27, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> the only thing I've bought is three ezdrummer ezx's since I got them 9.90e a pop. I don't even have ezdrummer


Where did you find them for 9.90?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Where did you find them for 9.90?


Probably Best Service?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Aaron does stuff completely unexpectedly. So yeah, AltSS + AROOF is tempting. But by then AROOF Collection is almost in the same price range. Etc…
> 
> Mental accounting. The weirdest phenomenon….


Infinite Strings is delayed until 2022 so your budget is safe. Get the AROOF collection and enjoy EZ mode for a bit.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Where did you find them for 9.90?


N.com


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 27, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Strange, that only gets me to $33.15.





Markrs said:


> They have changed the discount you get with that code sadly


I believe they do a one day blow-out like that every year. On the bright side, do you really need another 60GBs of drum samples?


----------



## cedricm (Nov 28, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I believe they do a one day blow-out like that every year. On the bright side, do you really need another 60GBs of drum samples?


I wouldn't hesitate if I hadn't already overblown my BF budget: I have a few of their collections and they're of high quality.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 28, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> How easy is Syn Dim Strings to use in a template? I like the original but find it cumbersome with all the placement and individualizing involved.


Probably about the same, although I don't have a lot of experience with the VI software (only use it for 1 library). But as the library contents hasn't changed much, you still need to add all individual players in how you want and it will still tax you system. Voice count will add up quickly. I do find the Synchron player a lot more clear and easier to navigate than the VI player, which helps with the initial setup. I did however spend the whole afternoon adding them in just one VEP template, and that was just basic setup and Midi/audio routing. Still need to add them to my DAW template.

The big pro of this library is also it's biggest con: so many controls, so many choices in how to use it and set it up.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 28, 2021)

Crowe said:


> How'd you manage to get that for $15? It's 25 euros on my end.


I think it was with a code for joining the mailing list or something similar.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 28, 2021)

Seventh Heaven > Seventh Heaven Pro


----------



## mutex (Nov 28, 2021)

Infinite Woodwinds by Aaron Venture


----------



## persemone (Nov 28, 2021)

Waited a few months for BF. I was coming back, a spell in hardware after selling Komplete a few years ago. Rather than all-in on Komplete again, starting afresh gave me an opportunity to streamline, so I took advantage of the cheap Kontakt cross grade offer [from an old copy of Ian Boddy's Morphology] in August. 

SAM Symphobia 1&2 [finally, wanted those since 2010!]
NI Piano Colors/Noire/Ashlight/Arkhis/Sequis
Keepforest Dragon
8Dio Solo Cello-Viola-Violin-Flugelhorn-Cimbasso-Oboe-Clarinet
Spitfire Ton [the one impulse purchase on the list]
Heavyocity Rhythmic textures/Intimate Textures/Damage

So quite a big spend for me but all stuff I have researched fully [or owned before and used plenty, in the case of Damage 1], and less than the cost of one decent hardware synth. Nothing now until BF next year.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Infinite Strings is delayed until 2022 so your budget is safe. Get the AROOF collection and enjoy EZ mode for a bit.


Close to the tipping point Sir, close to the tipping point where a crazy hunch all of a sudden materializes in “AROOF Collection in cart” while listening to Daniel James ‘avin a look. For a moment there I was eyeing BBCSO Pro as well, mainly because respected forum pals @muziksculp, @Geomir, @Markrs, @mussnig all either use Core or Pro as their main template ingredient. But I am deeply rooted in Chris Hein, Aaron Venture, 8Dio Century (all), V8P 8W, Spitfire BHCT + NEO, Xsample and since a short while HOPUS soil. So BBCSO, while bringing me a comprehensive set of instruments and a gorgeous classical sound, would mean almost 700 Gb storage tax.

So I diverted my ridiculous yet secretly fun sunday morning GAS to AROOF. Never paid much attention to it, watched Guy Michelmore sing its praises at release and that was that. But that was before I discovered through BHCT how much fun ensemble patches can be, especially orchestrated 8ves, strings + horns - etc. You know… the stuff my man Sculp kind of hates  [of course I read an unhealthy chunk of all AROOF threads on here]. That notion / new insight got me NEO, and now I’m thinking along those same lines… “hmmm, wouldn’t AROOF Collection be kind of an alternative BHCT, recorded in AR”, and I’m completely in love with the idea of having “TG12345” mixes, I mean… my inner Alan Parsons is awakened!

I guess my question is: anyone use AROOF in conjunction with other orchestral libraries? And @Trash Panda is it indeed EZ?

Also, again, you can safely ignore my ramblings about this. My mind’s all over the map hehe. I’ve also tried out how a cart comprised of BBCSO Core and AROOF without the FSS made me feel, but I could definitely sense a severe FOMO pertaining to missing collection patches, because we all know deep down inside (even for hobbyists like myself) that moment WILL arive when we suddenly need an orchestrated woodwinds + glockenspiel patch with a very limited playing range. And AROOF will be right by my side when it happens! How can one even sleep without it on one’s SSD?

This Is The Way. Thank you for your attention & happy shopping. Proceed!


----------



## PeterN (Nov 28, 2021)

7th Heaven, Maag EQ4 and Sonarworks (headphones calibration).

(not meant to happen - but at least not new string libraries )


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 28, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Heavyocity Ascend and Intimate Textures--I'm having a nice honeymoon right now.


Ravishing sounds...


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I wouldn't hesitate if I hadn't already overblown my BF budget: I have a few of their collections and they're of high quality.


Indeed they are.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Close to the tipping point Sir, close to the tipping point where a crazy hunch all of a sudden materializes in “AROOF Collection in cart” while listening to Daniel James ‘avin a look. For a moment there I was eyeing BBCSO Pro as well, mainly because respected forum pals @muziksculp, @Geomir, @Markrs, @mussnig all either use Core or Pro as their main template ingredient. But I am deeply rooted in Chris Hein, Aaron Venture, 8Dio Century (all), V8P 8W, Spitfire BHCT + NEO, Xsample and since a short while HOPUS soil. So BBCSO, while bringing me a comprehensive set of instruments and a gorgeous classical sound, would mean almost 700 Gb storage tax.
> 
> Also, again, you can safely ignore my ramblings about this. My mind’s all over the map hehe. I’ve also tried out how a cart comprised of BBCSO Core and AROOF without the FSS made me feel, but I could definitely sense a severe FOMO pertaining to missing collection patches, because we all know deep down inside (even for hobbyists like myself) that moment WILL arive when we suddenly need an orchestrated woodwinds + glockenspiel patch with a very limited playing range. And AROOF will be right by my side when it happens! How can one even sleep without it on one’s SSD?


Watch DJ's 3-part 'avin a look" review and let me know if you're still interested in BBCSO.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 28, 2021)

Talk me out of Abbey Road foundations 😂


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 28, 2021)

I love reading what people spent their money on during events like these. 

So far in November, here's what I've bought and/or downloaded:

======= VI Instruments =======
= GAS by AudioWarp
= Guitars in Space
= Choirs Boutique
= iZotope Holiday Bundle Gold Edition
= Irish Lyre Harp-Lite (Free)
= Abbey Road One (Legendary Low Strings)
= Spitfire's Originals' The Pool Project (Oliver Patrice Weder).
= LABS: Piano Pads (Free)
= LABS: Textural Pads (Free)
= LABS: LA Atmos (Free)

======= VST Effects =======
= Klanghelm IVGI2 (Free)
= Polyverse Music WIDER (Free)
= Baby Audio Magic Dice (Free)
= Baby Audio Magic Switch (Free)
= Baby Audio Baby Comeback (Free)
= Chow Matrix Delay (Free)
= Valhalla DSP Supermassive (Free)

Every day I am humbled by the towering talents on this forum, and so I have no grandiose ambition to get any career in the field of scoring (I don't read or write music anyways), I came to accept that my music will have a limited diffusion, and I just hope it will move people in a positive state of soul.

Therefore after my newbie bombastic plunge into EW's Complete Composer Collection's hard drive in 2009 (?) (barely ever used, except Piano Gold), and a few subsequent purchases I could never really make use of, I learned that buying expensive orchestral virtual instruments most definitely is not for me (those damn demos make you dream, though  ).

I realize these are mostly familiar to people who have formal musical training and can figure out not only the sounds but their range and placement in an orchestra. Although I sprang for Albion Tundra last year, but found use for it only once...

So I try to focus on smaller libraries now, especially to build around the piano (my instrument) and it's exciting to see what's coming out every week, the offerings are varied and inspiring, and a lot of them are accessible. And one can never have enough piano libraries!  (ah yes - HZ Piano is in my wishlist for some day down the road).


----------



## decredis (Nov 28, 2021)

Black Friday deals-wise, I ended up getting a whole bunch of Neural DSP ampsims (Gojira, Tim Henson, Fortin Cali, Parallax) and the VSL Rieger Organ (upgrade from Konzerthaus, bought on sale earlier in anticipation of this). 

Other November acquisition, but not on a Black Friday deal: a new PC, with i9 10900k CPU, 64GB DDR4 RAM, Corsair iCue H150i liquid cooling, and a Corsair 275Q soundproofed case.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Watch DJ's 3-part 'avin a look" review and let me know if you're still interested in BBCSO.


Watching his AROOF one. Love the sound, but agree about there being the infamous sucking effect.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 28, 2021)

N.Caffrey said:


> Talk me out of Abbey Road foundations 😂


Imagine there's no AROOF. It's easy if you try.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 28, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> I love reading what people spent their money on during events like these.
> 
> So far in November, here's what I've bought and/or downloaded:
> 
> ...


Don’t sell yourself short. Some of the greatest musical minds couldn’t read music. I bet you’re very talented. And obviously you do make music, whether you allow yourself to call it writing or not


----------



## Frederick (Nov 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Close to the tipping point Sir, close to the tipping point where a crazy hunch all of a sudden materializes in “AROOF Collection in cart” while listening to Daniel James ‘avin a look.





doctoremmet said:


> This Is The Way. Thank you for your attention & happy shopping. Proceed!


I wonder how you'd feel about this purchase when OT would put the Ark 1 + 2 bundle for sale at 50% off during the Holiday season...


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> how much fun ensemble patches can be


What stopped by desire for ensembles was having tools like @Nextmidi Divisimate. A couple videos below show how you can create ensembles of any library.




I also recommend the videos using this by Runar Lundvall @beyd770




Though of course it is not quite the same as all the instruments playing live together


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 28, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Don’t sell yourself short. Some of the greatest musical minds couldn’t read music. I bet you’re very talented. And obviously you do make music, whether you allow yourself to call it writing or not


Thank you for your words of encouragement, we sometimes need to be reminded.  And yes: even people who don't know how to read or write in life, can speak meaningfully, and inspire, and live profound lives despite certain limitations.  

To me it's a language that started organically (older brother showing me where to place my fingers on the keys to create chords for Let It Be) at a time where I had lost my ability to speak without stuttering, as if emerging into adolescence didn't already come with its own challenges. It literally saved me from insanity and gave a redemptive meaning to social isolation.

For those times where the music leaves us better than it found us, I think it's a positive light to share.

I long dreamed of making movie scores, but now I understand that this too is something that grows through years of work and is a different application of music. And although there are exceptions, it's teamwork. 

Peace.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 28, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I wonder how you'd feel about this purchase when OT would put the Ark 1 + 2 bundle for sale at 50% off during the Holiday season...


I managed to get back to my senses. I’ll play with my two newly acquired OT Modus Shakuhachis some more, on a bed of Equator 2 patches and OT Whisper. I’ll also wait for Soundpaint to further evolve so I can buy back all my Century stuff for a second time. 

Kidding aside, yes @Markrs it may be time for Divisimate, and use it with IB / IW! Good one. And…. Off I go into the next rabbithole hehe. Thanks for the links and ideas guys!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2021)

I got all my deals before BF

Spitfire HZS 50 % off
Spitfire Solstice 40 % off
8DIO Century Brass Bundle 65 % off with Free Century Strings

So my BF has been quiet due to the deals not being as good over BF!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> the only thing I've bought is three ezdrummer ezx's since I got them 9.90e a pop. I don't even have ezdrummer


How?


----------



## Evans (Nov 28, 2021)

Markrs said:


> What stopped by desire for ensembles was having tools like @Nextmidi Divisimate.


I love Divisimate. I know there are alternatives and I admittedly haven't looked much into them. But it's replacing piano sketching for me.

Granted, it becomes far more powerful with something like the Infinite series, but just loading up some sustains or legato patches and setting up its engine works very well.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 28, 2021)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Where did you find them for 9.90?





easyrider said:


> How?


I ordered them from an instrument shop here in Finland, apparently they're boxed versions since they're shipping them physically to my home. They had five different ones (still have two left). Apparently they're getting rid of them since it says it's the last of the stock.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 28, 2021)

Bought Berlin Strings and Woodwinds (SINE).


----------



## DovesGoWest (Nov 28, 2021)

Well so far have purchased:
Sound Toys - Rack Collection
Eventide - SP2016
PSP - Vintage Warmer 2
Realitone - Sunset Strings
Embertone - Shire Whistle, Jubal Flute, Shan Bawu
-------------
About to purchase:
VirHarmonic - Bohemian Violin
ilya efimov - Ethnic Winds Bundle
-------------
Now here is where i'm stuck and welcome advice\feedback\alternatives
SkyBoxAudio - Hammers & Waves($249) OR Native Instruments - Noire (£64.50)
Audio Imperia Areia (Upgrade from lite $220) OR Solo Lyrical ($199)


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 28, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> Seventh Heaven > Seventh Heaven Pro


What!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Bought Berlin Strings and Woodwinds (SINE).


@holywilly ,

Congratulations ! 

You made a very wise decision. 

Do you have the Berlin Brass, and Perc. (SINE) already ? or plan to get them later ?


----------



## holywilly (Nov 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @holywilly ,
> 
> Congratulations !
> 
> ...


Yes, I plan to get them later. My main machine is still at Apple for repair, so I purchased a 2nd hand Mac Pro, can’t be vacant for too long. My wallet gently weeps.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 28, 2021)

hovering over the CR Pro "Proceed to Checkout" button

LS offered a couple of nice coupons.

everyone still loving CR Pro?

demo first.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Close to the tipping point Sir, close to the tipping point where a crazy hunch all of a sudden materializes in “AROOF Collection in cart” while listening to Daniel James ‘avin a look. For a moment there I was eyeing BBCSO Pro as well, mainly because respected forum pals @muziksculp, @Geomir, @Markrs, @mussnig all either use Core or Pro as their main template ingredient. But I am deeply rooted in Chris Hein, Aaron Venture, 8Dio Century (all), V8P 8W, Spitfire BHCT + NEO, Xsample and since a short while HOPUS soil. So BBCSO, while bringing me a comprehensive set of instruments and a gorgeous classical sound, would mean almost 700 Gb storage tax.
> 
> So I diverted my ridiculous yet secretly fun sunday morning GAS to AROOF. Never paid much attention to it, watched Guy Michelmore sing its praises at release and that was that. But that was before I discovered through BHCT how much fun ensemble patches can be, especially orchestrated 8ves, strings + horns - etc. You know… the stuff my man Sculp kind of hates  [of course I read an unhealthy chunk of all AROOF threads on here]. That notion / new insight got me NEO, and now I’m thinking along those same lines… “hmmm, wouldn’t AROOF Collection be kind of an alternative BHCT, recorded in AR”, and I’m completely in love with the idea of having “TG12345” mixes, I mean… my inner Alan Parsons is awakened!
> 
> ...


AROOF has become the foundation (forgive me) of my template when I’m not going for symphonic metal or hybrid. I find the Infinite series works quite well for when soloists or extra expressiveness are needed.

When I tried it a year ago, BBCSO Core was fine for blending with Mix 1 in AROOF as long as you weren’t trying to push BBCSO outside of its delicate comfort zone.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 28, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> hovering over the CR Pro "Proceed to Checkout" button
> 
> LS offered a couple of nice coupons.
> 
> ...


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 28, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> What!


Sorry for the confusion - I've upgraded!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I ordered them from an instrument shop here in Finland, apparently they're boxed versions since they're shipping them physically to my home. They had five different ones (still have two left). Apparently they're getting rid of them since it says it's the last of the stock.


LOL! They are boxes with codes inside. So, empty boxes. I hope you don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 28, 2021)

shropshirelad said:


> Sorry for the confusion - I've upgraded!


Ohhh i thought you were saying that the standard is better than the pro. Good choice! I love Pro. It's taken over as my go-to reverb. I'm sorry i ever doubted all of you, why didn't I just get it ages ago?!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 28, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Imagine there's no AROOF. It's easy if you try.


What's next? Imagine there's no Seventh Heaven?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 28, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> Audio Imperia Areia (Upgrade from lite $220) OR Solo Lyrical ($199)


What do you currently need more? Lyrical soloists like what comes in Nucleus, but more in depth? Go SOLO. 

Need bread and butter strings with lots of articulations and more mic options? Go Areia.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Nov 28, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> What do you currently need more? Lyrical soloists like what comes in Nucleus, but more in depth? Go SOLO.
> 
> Need bread and butter strings with lots of articulations and more mic options? Go Areia.


well it’s to pair with bbcso core, I got Areia lite to bring some depth and epicness to bbc.

Current libraries are bbcso code cinebrass core/pro Areia lite


----------



## LinusW (Nov 28, 2021)

Waves Platinum upgrade + WUP on most others
Cubase upgrade 10.5 to 11 incl 12
Fabfilter Pro-Q 3
AudioThing The Orb
Wavelet Audio Senfine
Wavelet Audio Trailer Box
Waverunner Audio Omnis


----------



## awaey (Nov 28, 2021)

_- Upgrade from Hollywood Orchestra - Opus 
- Upgrade from LASS 2 - LASS 3
- Samsung 870 QVO SSD 2TB_


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2021)

LinusW said:


> Waves Platinum upgrade + WUP on most others
> Cubase upgrade to 11.5 incl 12
> Fabfilter Pro-Q 3
> AudioThing The Orb
> ...


Cubase 11.5?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2021)

Toontrack EZX - Big Rock Drums - £9

Toontrack EZX - Progressive - £9

🥳


----------



## LinusW (Nov 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Cubase 11.5?


Sorry, brief brainfart while typing. 10.5>11


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 28, 2021)

Purchases so far:

LASS 3

AI Solo (and AI Boy Soloists)

A used Scherl & Roth student viola from 1990 for $95 + shipping
(Not BF per se but my favorite score so far... It actually plays and sounds great because it has a few years on it)...


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 28, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> LOL! They are boxes with codes inside. So, empty boxes. I hope you don't have to pay shipping.


I thought so, I paid 5€ for shipping so it’s not bad, the actual shop is 140km from me so driving to get them would have cost way more


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Toontrack EZX - Big Rock Drums - £9
> 
> Toontrack EZX - Progressive - £9
> 
> 🥳


Where from?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 28, 2021)

My Black Friday became: 

Joshua Bell Essential. 49$

TDR kotelnikov GE 9$ 

TDR Slick Mastering 9$


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Where from?


Time and space using points


----------



## elpedro (Nov 28, 2021)

I’ve finally done it! NOTHING!!!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 28, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Time and space using points


Ah right, I got Progressive for $24 and thought it was a great deal, but you win!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 28, 2021)

elpedro said:


> I’ve finally done it! NOTHING!!!


November's not over yet!


----------



## AMBi (Nov 28, 2021)

-Samhala
-NADA
-Atma: Ultrasonic sound healing

My music still sucks but at least I'm spiritually enlightened now


----------



## elpedro (Nov 28, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> November's not over yet!


Only…..one…..more…..day….


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 28, 2021)

AMBi said:


> -Samhala
> -NADA
> -Atma: Ultrasonic sound healing
> 
> My music still sucks but at least I'm spiritually enlightened now


You must be very hippy with your purchases! 


elpedro said:


> I’ve finally done it! NOTHING!!!


So you and @AMBi in a sense BOTH got nada!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 28, 2021)

Updated list:

PSP InfiniStrip
PSP Vintage Warmer 2 (update to 64 bit)
PSP Saturator (70% off the Black Friday price with a coupon code in my account!)

Presonus Sphere, one year
Composer Cloud Plus, one year

Newfangled Audio Generate
UVI Austrian Grand
Dune 3 upgrade

That's probably it for now. I should hold on to some money for groceries, the electric bill, etc.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 28, 2021)

3DC said:


> ...imagine that. Not a single synth, sample library or even online course. I am useless to this fine community and music business in general.



And the economy.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 28, 2021)

It has been a quieter Black Friday this year.

I have again been tempted by iOS app purchases as they are very cheap but do add up.

*Hardware:*
Novation Remote Zero SLMkII via eBay (2nd hand 10+ year old device, but love the features and decent sliders, not as cheap as I would like for the age of it.)
Roli Lightpad Block M via CEX (2nd hand)

*iOS Apps:*
VB3m (_Hammond Organ B3_) by GSi
Pipa Vocal Synthesizer by Klevgränd
Rum - Room simulator by Klevgränd
BeatMaker 3 by INTUA
TAL-U-NO-LX by TAL
Ripplemaker by Bram Bos
Ruismaker Noir by Bram Bos
Rozeta Sequencer Suite by Bram Bos
LoopBud - AUv3 MIDI Recorder by Cem Olcay
Patterning 2 : Drum Machine by Olympia Noise Co.
Fly Tape 2 by MSXII Sound Design
BLEASS Compressor AUv3 Plugin by BLEASS

*Courses:*
Mixing an Orchestra by Beat Kaufmann

*Udemy Courses:*
Mixing and Mastering by FABRIEK Audio
Modular Synthesis with iOS Apps

*Sample Libraries:*
MDrummer by MeldaProduction
All Samples From Mars
All from Free To Use Sounds
Keemun by WEDGE FORCE

*Effects:*
Autoformer by United Plugins
TC 6000 REVERB IRs VOL. 1 by Pasttfuturereverbs
TDR Kotelnikov GE by Tokyo Dawn Labs
MFreeformAnalogEq by MeldaProduction

*Synth Patches:*
Mare: Cinematic Atmospheres for Vital by Spektralisk

Looking at that list it does look a lot (certainly less than last year), but a lot of it was low cost except for MDrummer, Mixing an Orchestra course, Novation Remote Zero SLMkII and Roli Lightpad Block M


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 28, 2021)

Markrs said:


> It has been a quieter Black Friday this year.



He said before he summed up the gazillion things he bought... 😄


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> He said before he summed up the gazillion things he bought... 😄


I even forgot a couple of things as well


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 29, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I even forgot a couple of things as well


Any “oh I apparently already owned it” moments?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Any “oh I apparently already owned it” moments?


Not this time thankfully. The weird thing is I though I was doing rather well, resisting lots of deals, then you add up all the things you have bought. 

I'm going to put myself down on as a C- this year for BF GAS control. Need to do better next year 😂


----------



## ModalRealist (Nov 29, 2021)

I ended up going all-in on completing my Berlin Series. I already had the Strings, Percussion and the original version of the Woodwinds. So I bought:

Berlin Brass
Berlin Woodwinds Crossgrade + Sine Update
Berlin Symphonic Strings

They're all amazing, but I was particularly happy with the Symphonic Strings purchase! It turned out my copy of Berlin Strings still gave me a 150EUR voucher off of Symphonic, which worked in combo with the -50% sale, so I got it for a _ridiculously_ low price. And now my Berlin Orchestra is complete and _oh boy it sounds great._ I don't know what all the Sine moaning is about, it feels like a massive upgrade to me on every front (as a long-time Kontakt version user).

The losers of my Black Friday tale are Spitfire: I had intended to either upgrade Spitfire Studio Orchestra to Pro, or to complete my Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra with the Winds and Brass (I have the Strings and Percussion). But Spitfire didn't do a sale on any of it! 

P.S. I discovered PayPal pay-in-three which also made these purchases feel way more sensible given impending Xmas-ness.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 29, 2021)

Just picked up Ben Osterhouse's Oscillation Strings. 

His libraries are currently 50% off at https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/ben-osterhouse (Loot Audio) (rather than 35% off at plugin Boutique) for the next 4 days.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 29, 2021)

So far, I only got The Ton, and a coffee for Tiger The Frog.

I'm debating Dark Era.

And I'll probably get Repercussions, Audiothing Speakers, and maybe Continuo 2. That would round things off.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 29, 2021)

a hen tooth popped up on EBay, so i pulled it.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 29, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> So far, I only got The Ton, and a coffee for Tiger The Frog.
> 
> I'm debating Dark Era.
> 
> And I'll probably get Repercussions, Audiothing Speakers, and maybe Continuo 2. That would round things off.


Yeah, debating the Ton as well  Do you have OACE? Am interested how they go together. Dark Era has always had an appeal too...too many libraries and not enough money!


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 29, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Yeah, debating the Ton as well  Do you have OACE? Am interested how they go together. Dark Era has always had an appeal too...too many libraries and not enough money!


I do not have OACE, but I have my share of textural strings libraries: BDT, Photosynthesis Vol.2, SSSEvo, LCO Textures, Bunker Samples, Alder Violin and Cello, some Ben Osterhouse stuff, etc.

In the end, it was an "it makes me feel good" buy, because I love Olafur and the whole Spitfire aesthetics. It is a bit of a one-trick pony, but I don't regret it one bit (and it lowers the price of the Olafur bundle). It also *very much* fits with the music I make, dark and oppressive, at the moment 

EDIT: OH, and I also appreciate the fact that it is already panned. It makes for a nice stereo image, which would otherwise require several tracks with my other libraries.


----------



## BrekQuest (Nov 29, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on some 8dio stuff (Lacrimosa, 66 Trombones + free Terminus). I bought their Century Brass bundle some time ago, but find it somewhat lacking ...

Convincing myself to buy Heavyocity Forzo, VSL Hercules or CineBrass PRO for some massive low end brass. Anybody any suggestions? Would want JXL Brass if I were a rich man. 

Going to check out The Ton at work, seems a steal for the OA alone. Need to check if I need something like the keys. ... and buy it anyways as usual as the impulsive brutalist that I am


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 29, 2021)

BrekQuest said:


> Convincing myself to buy Heavyocity Forzo, VSL Hercules or CineBrass PRO for some massive low end brass. Anybody any suggestions? Would want JXL Brass if I were a rich man.


I only own Hercules and for the price it's great. Nice, rich, deep tone which can go to epic proportions if you want to. Be warned though: it's a gateway drug to VSL Synchron Brass, which you'll get a discount on if you already own a BBO brass library, like Hercules.


----------



## BrekQuest (Nov 29, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I only own Hercules and for the price it's great. Nice, rich, deep tone which can go to epic proportions if you want to. Be warned though: it's a gateway drug to VSL Synchron Brass, which you'll get a discount on if you already own a BBO brass library, like Hercules.


Thanks for the tip! As I’m only interested in de Monster Brass patch, 12 Horns and FX Patches from CB Pro the VSL BBO brass would seem a great alternative. Hope they do a holiday sale in December.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 29, 2021)

Scaler 2
Geosonics 2 (upgrade intro)
Amazonic AMA-1 (via Plugin Boutique)
Poiesis Cello (intro, bought early November)
Golden Age Grand
Majetone Extended Glockenspiel (intro)

Also got Audiothing The Orb and Heavyocity Punish Lite as gifts with purchase from Plugin Boutique.

I eventually said no to Westwood Lost Piano as the costs were stacking up and something had to give. Emotional Viola, Spaghetti Western and Vento will have to wait another year as they were a bit more than I could stretch for this year. I found the deal on Nashville Sampling Drums after I'd closed the budget. ISW Javanese Gamelan, Musical Sampling Sasaki Trumpet and Sonica Kabuki and Noh Percussion weren't on sale so I had no dilemmas there.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 29, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I'm going to put myself down on as a C- this year for BF GAS control.


I'm definitely a G+++


----------



## holywilly (Nov 29, 2021)

I finally complete the Berlin Orchestra, that’s it for November.


----------



## Learningtomix (Nov 29, 2021)

I just about kept to my BF budget in spite of my GAS, so I'd say I'm a B+ student. I was tempted to buy more, but my willpower prevailed. 

My November purchases were HOOPUS, Tai-Chi, and Henson guitar sim. I bought HOOPUS at the beginning of the month, and it used most of my budget, so in my case the vendor with the early sale got the money. 

I'm now trying to write my first orchestral piece, with HOOPUS, and probably won't be in the market for more orchestral libraries until it's finished!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I finally complete the Berlin Orchestra, that’s it for November.


Congrats.
That's a smart move.


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 29, 2021)

My November didn’t go as planned.

I wanted the complete *Metropolis Ark series,* but OT went “I am a Berliner”. Instead, I turned to trusty Heavyocity and their *Novo, Forzo and Vento Essentials*. Hopefully, they’ll satisfy my taste for epic ensembles until OT come to their senses.

I also wanted to get the complete *Cinematic Studio Series,* but the underwhelming BF offer led me to start out with CSS. Then we’ll see what happens.

Surprisingly, despite being a Spitfire Fanboi I didn’t buy a single library from my British friends this time around. I wanted to go Pro on SSO, but no luck. Maybe this Christmas.

Now, everyone … Please validate my purchases!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 29, 2021)

BrekQuest said:


> Pulled the trigger on some 8dio stuff (Lacrimosa, 66 Trombones + free Terminus). I bought their Century Brass bundle some time ago, but find it somewhat lacking ...
> 
> Convincing myself to buy Heavyocity Forzo, VSL Hercules or CineBrass PRO for some massive low end brass. Anybody any suggestions? Would want JXL Brass if I were a rich man.
> 
> Going to check out The Ton at work, seems a steal for the OA alone. Need to check if I need something like the keys. ... and buy it anyways as usual as the impulsive brutalist that I am


Forzo isn’t super beefy on the low brass. I recommend Talos, Cinebrass or Infinite Brass for the thunder from down under.


----------



## Evans (Nov 29, 2021)

Went ahead and grabbed Dark Era. Just waiting for Time+Space to fulfill.


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 29, 2021)

It's been an embarrassment of riches this year. This fall I got BBC Pro and HOOPUS, and I already have most of the Berlin series, so orchestral wise, I don't need a damn thing. But that didn't stop me from lusting after more stuff! Here's where I came out on the other side of Black Friday:

upgrade to Omnisphere 2
upgrade to MusicLab RealLP
YouLean Loudness Meter
Orchestration Recipes Vol. 2
EarMaster Pro
SoundCloud Pro
Exponential Audio R4
Mastering the Mix Levels (free)
probably will get another copy of Nimbus
Was _very_ tempted to get Dark ERA, but couldn't justify the expenditure given all that I've already spent this year. Other products that were tempting that I did _not_ end up getting: upgrade to Damage 2, upgrades to Acon Verberate and SIR3, Ircam Solo instruments, Paddy's Percussion at APD, Vengeful Violin, 8dio Epic Toms, and Riffendium Guitars at APD.

It's still gonna take me years to explore all that I have...


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 29, 2021)

Added Studio One 5 Artist and Seventh Heaven over the week to my November purchases as well as getting True Strike tonight and Cinematic Studio Strings tomorrow.

Now deciding on NI Symphony Essentials Brass but is it worth getting it to use for fast, epic music. Or maybe save my money and get Nucleus? Only brass that I currently have is 8Dio Century Brass and Spitfire BBC Discover but also getting Artisan Brass when 8Dio announces their next freebie on Wednesday.


----------



## Sean (Nov 29, 2021)

Haven't been on this forum in ages to avoid buying stuff too often, but had to come back for Black Friday.

Soundtoys 5
StaffPad (already hate it though)
Komplete Select (gonna upgrade next Summer)
CC+
Unrelated to Black Friday, I got a Babyface Pro FS earlier this month

I think that's too much for me, and I'm proud of myself for not buying another DAW


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 29, 2021)

EDIT: Last minute impulse buy - turns out it's 21GB of.... wav files and loops. *1,347 w*av files. Not Kontakt as I expected. That's what happens in last minute self-imposed pressure buys, I miss the obvious... I will learn! (he said for the 100th time).

-------------------------------------------​
I let myself be lured into a last minute purchase, for SHYMER Ethereal Vocal Collection (by Ghosthack), which seems to contain a lot of sounds and textures palettes that would suit my music. As someone mentioned... long hours of libraries explorations ahead. Hope the discovery meets the expectation. 

Part of AudioPlugin Black Lightning Deals.









Ghosthack -Shymer Ethereal Vocal Collection.


Ghosthack - Thousands Of Tracks And Samples Prepared For You




audioplugin.deals


----------



## Markrs (Nov 29, 2021)

Markrs said:


> It has been a quieter Black Friday this year.
> 
> I have again been tempted by iOS app purchases as they are very cheap but do add up.
> 
> ...


Just added:

*Thinkspace Education courses:*
Orchestral Mixing With Jake Jackson
Sound Design: Pro

*Sample Libraries:*
Superior Drummer 3
Metal Machinery SDX

I plan to get Jamstix 3 Ultimate as well. The sale lasts unti, 31st Dec so that one I will get next month.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 29, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Just added:
> 
> *Thinkspace Education courses:*
> Orchestral Mixing With Jake Jackson
> Sound Design: Pro


I also got the Beat Kaufmann mixing course, just like you I believe, as well as the Thinkspace one with Jake Jackson. My other course is Cinematic Orchestration. For me it was pure luck that I didn't get the Thinkspace ones at 30% off during BF. I forgot about them after I put them in my cart and now I saw your post and got to finish my purchase at 40% off. So thanks for posting!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Cinematic Orchestration.


I though about getting this one as well, but I do already have some udemy courses on orchestration along with some very good material online from VSL Academy, Orchestrating Online YouTube, Alex Heppelmann YouTube. Plus a couple of really good books Adler the study of Orchestration and Mckay Creative Orchestration.

I have found finding good composition leading material hard (plenty on theory, less on how to use it), as most don't go into enough detail. Whereas with orchestration there is so much out there.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 30, 2021)

Lessons learned : had I postponed purchases a few days, I would have spared $50 on Opus HO's upgrade, and 10% on ThinkSpace courses.


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 30, 2021)

Ended up with:
CineHarp
Noire
Damage 2 
DM-307
Intimate textures
Some Vital-presets

Was hoping for some metropolis ark-stuff but guess I might buy a few instruments á la carte in a while. Want some low brass for epic fantasy music and I really like the unruly timbre of the Met1-low brass, and the low strings too.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Lessons learned : had I postponed purchases a few days, I would have spared $50 on Opus HO's upgrade, and 10% on ThinkSpace courses.


I got lucky on ThinkSpace as I forgot about the same until they sent an email about the increased discount, but I did pay the extra on HOOPUS upgrade.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 30, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> EDIT: Last minute impulse buy - turns out it's 21GB of.... wav files and loops. *1,347 w*av files. Not Kontakt as I expected. That's what happens in last minute self-imposed pressure buys, I miss the obvious... I will learn! (he said for the 100th time).


Honestly with phrase based libraries you're better off with wavs, because you can visually see better what the content is than blindly playing one note after the other in a kontakt instrument that has dozens of 20 second loops mapped to individual keys.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 30, 2021)

Evans said:


> Went ahead and grabbed Dark Era. Just waiting for Time+Space to fulfill.


I hesitated, and now it's not on sale anymore. Fine by me 

In the meantime, I actually got Infinite Brass, which I was not expecting, but the crossgrade price was very, very good. I'm still in my honeymoon phase with Infinite Woodwinds


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 30, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Honestly with phrase based libraries you're better off with wavs, because you can visually see better what the content is than blindly playing one note after the other in a kontakt instrument that has dozens of 20 second loops mapped to individual keys.


You have a point! And it's faster to audition them using Winamp. Hadn't thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I though about getting this one as well, but I do already have some udemy courses on orchestration along with some very good material online from VSL Academy, Orchestrating Online YouTube, Alex Heppelmann YouTube. Plus a couple of really good books Adler the study of Orchestration and Mckay Creative Orchestration.


I also use the VSL Academy from time to time and there's the interviews with BBCSO musicians as well. Not to mention the online explanations for string voicing. Etc. The free chapter didn't give me much new info, so that's why I initially didn't go through with my purchase.

However, after I read through some of the books I purchased earlier (on several topics regarding music) I figured this was going to be very dry stuff and some required looking up a lot, because I didn't met their entry level. So I figured it would be more pleasant to get some courses as well, especially ones that are not too hard and some redundancy is acceptable.

Edit: What do you think about the Thinkspace general composition courses? I still have those four in my cart, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Edit 2: Purchased them.


----------



## AkashicBird (Nov 30, 2021)

I finally made a choice between the hundred interesting stuff this BF... Superior drummer 3+rooms of hansa, and Damage 2. Guess I'm all good with drums/percussions for some time now.
Might buy a few Melda plugins before their sale end too.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 30, 2021)

Purchased quite a few FX plugins via BF deals, a couple of the Heavyocity Mosaics (Plucks & Keys) and finally succumbed to temptation by the omnipotent Spitfire Audio marketing team and got LCO Textures and British Drama Toolkit which qualified me for a free copy of Aperture The Stack.

A plugin/VI purchase-free December is an absolute must.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 30, 2021)

Final tally for this year's Black Friday/November season was much more intentional, targeted and ultimately less insane than last year's COVID-induced bonanza. Only two impulse buys this year! 

Libraries:

ISW Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
NI Cremona Quartet cross-grade
ARO Film Scoring Selections bundle
NI Session Guitarist Electric Vintage
Plugins:

Relab LX480 Essentials (impulse buy)
Panagement 2 (impulse buy)
bx_Masterdesk Classic (free)
Reverb Foundry Tai Chi
Oeksound Soothe 2
Eventide SP2016
LiquidSonics Illusion + Lustrous Plates bundle
LiquidSonics Lustrous Plates Surround upgrade ($12 after coupons )


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, I ended up getting some stuff - after my late October HOPUS impulse buy (loving it):
> 
> - a bunch of ROLI soundsets 40% (Cypher 2, Strobe 2 and Equator 2). For study and reverse engineering purposes. Some really well programmed stuff. For fun I also procured Trap Bass.
> 
> ...



*Managed to resist:*

- Spitfire AROOF Collection. It was a narrow escape. The research was fun. It is a hell of a good sounding collection. Maybe some day, but eventually I started to feel option stress before even having purchased it, which saved me.

- Xils Labs KaoX FM synthesizer. As much as I love the synthesis, I decided to stick with F.-‘Em and MSoundFactory for my 8 OP needs.

*Added:*

- Waves Retro Fi + Vocal Bender (just for fun), rendered freebies JJ Puig Strings (very curious about this one!) and Infected Mushroom Pusher (I saw Dirk Ehlert use it on strings once haha).

- the most excellent new sound library for Bazille called Solstice (companion to Equinox) by @Sound Author

I am done for this year. (Quote me).


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am done for this year. (Quote me).


There you go


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> There you go


Appreciated! ❤️


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Appreciated! ❤️


You're welcome :D

(by the way, you're my 2,000th reaction, how appropriate!)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am done for this year. (Quote me).


You're looking for trouble with this one, you know that right? :D


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *Managed to resist:*
> 
> - Spitfire AROOF Collection. It was a narrow escape. The research was fun. It is a hell of a good sounding collection. Maybe some day, but eventually I started to feel option stress before even having purchased it, which saved me.
> 
> ...


I think you did a lot better resisting than me this year.

I just got this delivered:






70mm faders, when you just touch any of the controls (not move) it gives you the levels it is at. This and the keyboards with the same controls go pretty cheap these days.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 30, 2021)

Nothing.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think you did a lot better resisting than me this year.
> 
> I just got this delivered:
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention the dials have LEDs around them that also give you the values. On Reaper of you change them on the screen they should change automatically on the controller.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Nothing.


Proud of you, we all aspire to do the same ♥️


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think you did a lot better resisting than me this year.
> 
> I just got this delivered:
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Awesome!!








I really shouldn't get excited about shiny new toys, but I kind of do 😁


----------



## Evans (Nov 30, 2021)

I posted this in a similar thread, but why not here as well?

I grabbed Orcophony the other day. It's quite fun and takes really well to convo reverb. I'll get more use out of this than I first thought.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Evans said:


> I posted this in a similar thread, but why not here as well?
> 
> I grabbed Orcophony the other day. It's quite fun and takes really well to convo reverb. I'll get more use out of this than I first thought.


I ranked it as my sample of the year. It has that usual Karoryfer grit and quality, but the sounds themselves were the real surprise.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 30, 2021)

2 x 2 TB SSD
LASS 3
Century Strings Sordino (a steal)
AI Solo Boys (free)

Very happy with my purchases.
That was my cheapest Black Friday ever and the only thing I'm still excited about is the new AI Choir in cooperation with Jasper.

Pacific, I decided against it for now because I have enough symphonic size orchestras that satisfy me. Voyage will probably come next year, could be a real hit.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I ranked it as my sample of the year. It has that usual Karoryfer grit and quality, but the sounds themselves were the real surprise.


Agreed. It's my first library using the sforzando player and that turned out to be really usable too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Agreed. It's my first library using the sforzando player and that turned out to be really usable too.


Yes, I’ve really learned to appreciate that player this past year. Concise, functional, gets out of the way, just works.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I really shouldn't get excited about shiny new toys, but I kind of do 😁


I love how this thing is giving me *strong* 1990s Akai S3000 vibes.


----------



## Pier (Nov 30, 2021)

- Pigments, which I sold a couple of days later on Knobcloud
- Upgrade to Komplete 13
- Generate
- FF Volcano 3
- A couple of Udemy courses on chord progressions and songwriting
- A new phone

I also got Falcon on Knobcloud so I don't think it counts as BF 🤔


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 30, 2021)

Pier said:


> - Generate


Demoing this now, initial impressions are great - very distinctive. Only $49 with cross grade from Elevate and holiday sale (thru Jan 3)!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Demoing this now, initial impressions are great - very distinctive. Only $49 with cross grade from Elevate and holiday sale (thru Jan 3)!


Get it. It is an incredibly good sounding synth. Great MPE capabilities as well. You’ll love it, and yes that deal is excellent value.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Pier said:


> Pigments, which I sold a couple of days later on Knobcloud


Interesting that you didn't take too pigments, which I have to say for the money I like quite a bit.



Pier said:


> Generate


This is easily my favourite synth. It isn't a power synth or does a million things, but what it does do sounds amazing!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> This is easily my favourite synth.


Cool, I wasn’t aware of this Mark.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool, I wasn’t aware of this Mark.


It is just so easy to use and modulate things with and you get amazing sounds. The negative is the sounds it makes can easily sound busy, with a lot of movement, but that is a common synth problem.


----------



## widescreen (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I really shouldn't get excited about shiny new toys, but I kind of do 😁


I cannot compete with that. But I also bought some toys.

Let's begin with that :







Second for this item  :






If you are riddling what these are, you can probably guess if you scroll down as it's thematically similar. 

OK, these were not my biggest acquisitions one could guess.

No, my shiny new toy is a lot more tiny than those faders... So tiny shiny and so useful! Even more LEDs than Mark's on a much smaller space... 

View attachment video_i3284p10_yd59vqpa.mp4


And these:





"Take me down to the Paradise City..." Not like those odd 70mm faders, they are 629mm! 

They will "soon" be on that one (if it arrives in February ):







That one is great:
SoundFxWizard "King of Strings" Octobass Library



No, I only bought the library. 

Last but not least:

- Composer Blueprints by Thinkspace Education.

- 2 MIDI packs by Forte Composer Academy.

- Alesis Recital 88 Key digital piano for my daughter as a forthcoming present for her piano practice. (My both Komplete Kontrols need too much preparation to play. And no space for a grand piano.  )

- A live concert of the Ukraine National Orchestra playing Tchaikovsky's Piano concerto N°1 and 6th Symphony "Pathétique". The tickets were only 17€! What a value for money! I loved it and so much to learn from.


Oh, I recognize a long knife and a book "Perfect Murder for Dummies" bought with my wife's credit card...


----------



## BrekQuest (Nov 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Forzo isn’t super beefy on the low brass. I recommend Talos, Cinebrass or Infinite Brass for the thunder from down under.


Bought CineBrass Pro yesterday! To make up for the ensemble patches in Core, I’m going to try Century Brass ensemble patches to layer it with the CineBrass solo instruments from Pro. (I like the CB sound more)


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 30, 2021)

BrekQuest said:


> Bought CineBrass Pro yesterday! To make up for the ensemble patches in Core, I’m going to try Century Brass ensemble patches to layer it with the CineBrass solo instruments from Pro. (I like the CB sound more)


CineBrass...Century Brass..."CB sound"...


----------



## Pier (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Interesting that you didn't take too pigments, which I have to say for the money I like quite a bit.


Not sure if you read my comments on it.

I think it's a great product for the right audience. Very fun to use but it's a "jack of all trades master of none" type of synth.

I sold it along with other synths I do love but don't use much. I have limited time and recently decided to hyper focus my selection of synths.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Pier said:


> Not sure if you read my comments on it.
> 
> I think it's a great product for the right audience. Very fun to use but it's a "jack of all trades master of none" type of synth.
> 
> I sold it along with other synths I do love but don't use much. I have limited time and recently decided to hyper focus my selection of synths.


I agree with that view of pigments, great all rounder for the low price, but not exceptional at any one thing.

Good strategy to reduce your number of synths. I have too many, and part of the reason I didn't go for the V Collection.


----------



## BrekQuest (Nov 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> CineBrass...Century Brass..."CB sound"...


I just like brass in general  (No I’m sorry, meant “CineBrass sound”)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 30, 2021)

BrekQuest said:


> I just like brass in general  (No I’m sorry, meant “CineBrass sound”)


Congrats ! 

Don't forget you will also get the new ver. 2 of the CineBrass next year for free. With more improvements/refinements, and a nicer GUI.


----------



## BrekQuest (Nov 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Don't forget you will also get the new ver. 2 of the CineBrass next year for free. With more improvements/refinements, and a nicer GUI.


That’s awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## BezO (Nov 30, 2021)

Chris Hein Solo ContrBass Exrended to go accompany the Cremona Quartet.

Everything else were effects or metering plugins.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *Managed to resist:*
> 
> - Spitfire AROOF Collection....I am done for this year. (Quote me).


You'll be back! Given your predilection for saxes, how else are you going to achieve the coveted Tatooine Jazz Bar sound?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *Managed to resist:*
> 
> - Spitfire AROOF Collection. It was a narrow escape. The research was fun. It is a hell of a good sounding collection. Maybe some day, but eventually I started to feel option stress before even having purchased it, which saved me.
> 
> I am done for this year. (Quote me).


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


>


Afraid so…


----------



## Pier (Nov 30, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Demoing this now, initial impressions are great - very distinctive. Only $49 with cross grade from Elevate and holiday sale (thru Jan 3)!


It's really cool, quirky, and unique. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the chaos generator thing.

I found a couple of minor bugs and contacted Dan at NFA. Says he will look into those after the holidays.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> You'll be back! Given your predilection for saxes, how else are you going to achieve the coveted Tatooine Jazz Bar sound?


Awesome picture, love it. Much appreciated! ❤️


----------



## DSAZocker (Nov 30, 2021)

I got Audio Imperia Solo and upgraded my Embertone Walker D from lite to the full version.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Just added:
> 
> *Thinkspace Education courses:*
> Orchestral Mixing With Jake Jackson
> ...


I'm weak and ended up getting a couple of last minute purchases.

*Vbyz by Thenatan
Parallel Aggressor by Baby Audio* (free with the service purchase)

*MIDI Study Pack #1 - Commanding the Fleet by Ben Botkin*

Reverb though Vbyz was only $9.99 and Parallel Aggressor was free, I don't really need then as I have so many FX, but very positive reviews of both convinced me. 

I watched @Soundbed video on Ben Botkin's Midi Study Pack and decided that there was some good learning to be gained from it for $12.50.

I am grateful most sales have stopped now as I am pretty much done. I know I will still get Jamstix, but hopefully that is me done until 2022.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2021)

Went and got Audio Damage Discord4. Very interesting tool.


----------



## milford59 (Nov 30, 2021)

I bought Spitfire Solo Strings… I was trying to decide between a BBCSO Core-to-Pro upgrade or Solo Strings, and I decided SSS.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 30, 2021)

This was big month for me. Maybe too big - but since I enjoy this craft so much and want to see it through perhaps justified. 

OT Bundle SINE
OT Symphonic Strings, only had cellos before.
Embertone All
Illya Effimov All but the Bass
Falcon and Vintage Vault 3
Dulciano by Fracture Sounds
Brute Flute by Sonxinema
Audio Imperia Cinematic Bundle, Solo
Silence and Other Sounds Complete
Ethera Gold 2.5
Albion One, Ton and Aperture
Accordions Best Service
Izotope Music Production
Sound Toys Complete
Antares Auto Tune, Harmonizer
Consevatoire, Gamelan, Few others from Soniccouture.

Now to composing! I am done buying for 1 YEAR!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Ethera Gold 2.5


I have very few of the other things you have bought but I do have Ethera Gold 2.5 plus every other library by @StefanoM and for me it is one of the best non-orchestra libraries you can get. I feel you will be tempted to get the others are using it though.


----------



## mallux (Nov 30, 2021)

Last day of November… time for confession I guess!

Took advantage of Embertone’s offers on JB Violin, Herring Clarinet and Popelka Bassoon… Pleased with those, I don’t have many solo instruments, and can foresee getting plenty of use out of them.

I was unfortunately late to the 8dio party… but after reading about Sarah’s awesome work on Adachi I splurged on all the A’s today (Anthology/Agitato/Adagio), plus the Studio Sax. I held on for as long as possible waiting for the ideal freebie, but decided in the end that 60% off alone was worth it to me, and hey maybe I’ll come to love Batucada once I’ve given it a go!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have very few of the other things you have bought but I do have Ethera Gold 2.5 plus every other library by @StefanoM and for me it is one of the best non-orchestra libraries you can get. I feel you will be tempted to get the others are using it though.


I know!!! Okay I need to compose at least 3 solid pieces. I just have to!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 30, 2021)

mallux said:


> Last day of November… time for confession I guess!
> 
> Took advantage of Embertone’s offers on JB Violin, Herring Clarinet and Popelka Bassoon… Pleased with those, I don’t have many solo instruments, and can foresee getting plenty of use out of them.
> 
> I was unfortunately late to the 8dio party… but after reading about Sarah’s awesome work on Adachi I splurged on all the A’s today (Anthology/Agitato/Adagio), plus the Studio Sax. I held on for as long as possible waiting for the ideal freebie, but decided in the end that 60% off alone was worth it to me, and hey maybe I’ll come to love Batucada once I’ve given it a go!


Very wonderful strings - Sarah is an artist WOW. And Embertone just in the few days so far ... no doubt talent there.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


>


Of course I'll be back. If you didn't close, I'd never leave.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 30, 2021)

Welp, here's how my November went:

Upgrade to Elysion 2
Elysium on BF deal
Diva second-hand from KVR

The latter two have been on my wishlist a *while*

Resisted:
The Ton (don't need the keys, OAE seems limited in usefulness)
Pigments (still like it from a learning perspective, but I have more than enough for synths now)
LA Cube (too much overlap with other stuff, though I love the idea)

Albions were out of my budget, and unfortunately other individual Spitfire items weren't at the 40% discount, but I definitely need to focus on orchestral stuff next time I get some budget. Who knows, with a birthday and album release this week, maybe I can nab something over Christmas sales...


----------



## Kevin63101 (Nov 30, 2021)

Audio Modeling - SWAM Woodwind Collection

Straight Ahead Samples - Horn Trio bundle (trumpet, sax, trombone)

Impact Soundworks - Keyboard Collection (Pipe Organ, Harpejji, Hammer Klavier piano, but had Pearl Piano already which they gave credit)

Liquid Sonics - Cinematic Rooms Pro reverb, Lustrous Plates reverb

SSL - Flexverb ($29 no brainer buy)

_Worth mentioning to request discount coupons from Liquid Sonics if you already own some products - discount code for each product you own. Discounts are in addition to sales, are stackable (use several discounts at once) and reusable. See their website for details. Really made my prices reasonable._


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> All of these were under $50:
> 
> Urutu Audio - Alternative V Strings
> 
> ...



Plus:

Ben Botkin's MIDI Study Pack
Chris Hein Cello EX
Cinematic Rooms
Emotional Cello
Emotional Viola
Emotional Violin
Herring Clarinet
Josh Bell upgrade
Macabre Solo Strings
Popelka Bassoon


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 30, 2021)

Bought mostly what I had planned to (and a few last minute extras):

- OT Berlin SINE Series
- Mix with the Masters subscription
- LASS 3.0 upgrade
- Modern Scoring Brass (an impulse buy but a wonderful one)
- Eventide SP1200 (thanks to Alan Meyerson and Joel Dollie)
- Thinkspace Harmony 2 and Jake Jackson mixing courses (due to 40% sale)
- Joel Dollie behind the mix for a BBCSO track
- TDR Kotelnikov GE (for mix bus, very cheap)
- Pulsar Mu (for mix bus, cheaper than UAD one)


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 30, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Bought mostly what I had planned to (and a few last minute extras):
> 
> - OT Berlin SINE Series


I like how you specified that you didn't go for the Kontakt version.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 30, 2021)

I haven't used any of the 3 Plugin Alliance BF vouchers.
Is there a specific discounted plugin you find is a must-have?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 30, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I like how you specified that you didn't go for the Kontakt version.


Not necessarily happy about it


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 30, 2021)

Well, I resisted Spitfire successfully for the second year in a row. Aperture looked cool, but I felt like I wanted to put $350 somewhere else. So, eh... I did:

- Orcophony and Hadzi-Hevi from Karoryfer
- Baby Audio bundle
- Cherry Audio space echo
- Sonokinetic Mallets
- Rubber Bass and Dulcitone 1884 from Sounddust
- Nordisk Contrabass and OmniDrums from Have Audio

Feels like quite a good year! Added a _lot_ of interesting possibilities for, all told, a rather modest amount.

(Truth be told, I probably don't need Mallets -- I have like five or six other orchestral tuned perc libraries. But I've coveted its bright, cheery sound for so long! And you can't actually have too many mallet instruments, right? And it was on saaaaaaaaale....)


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 30, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> OT Bundle SINE
> OT Symphonic Strings, only had cellos before.
> Embertone All
> Illya Effimov All but the Bass
> ...


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 30, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> UVI Plate, Thorus, and Relayer.
> Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
> SAMSUNG 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB - M.2 NVMe w/ ICY BOX M.2 NVMe SSD Enclosure
> Cubase 11 upgrade from 10.5 (grace period to get 12)
> ...


I missed Oeksound Soothe2 before. and just now:

Muletone Grand Glass Marimba 2
Muletone Vibraphone

It's still November in my neck of the woods


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 30, 2021)

All in all, I found this to be a pretty low-key and uninspiring Black Friday month. There were a handful of pleasant surprises, but for the most part, I pretty much stuck to my planned list. It seemed like many of the big players offered better deals at other times during the year, so I didn't see a lot of amazingly incredible deals to be had.

Here's my haul, broken out by initial impression:

*EXCELLENT*:

RealiSound: RealiBanjo 2 Upgrade
Sonuscore: Elysion 2 Upgrade
Quadra: Metal & Wood
Silence & Other Sounds: Omen
NI: Action Strings 2
Keepforest: Evolution: Devastator
Spitfire: Aperture - The Stack
Embertone: Mountain Dulcimer
Sound Dust: Untopia (Omnisphere)
Sound Dust: Pre-Modernist (Omnisphere)
*GOOD*:

Puremagnetik: Cinematic Sound Compendium
Ghosthack: Cinematic Tension
Sound Yeti: Infiltration Thriller
Auburn Sounds: Panagement 2
Output: Complete Bundle (completed existing collection)
ReLab: LX480 Essentials
Keepforest: Evolution Bundle (Dragon + Atlantica)
Toontrack: various MIDI packs on sale
Puremagnetik: LadyVox
Puremagnetik: VoxBox
Spitfire: Abbey Road Collection (for the exapansions)
Spitfire: Media Toolkit
Spitfire: The Pool Project
Spitfire: Mrs. Mills Piano
Sample Logic: Symphonic AI
Strezov: Distort 2
Audiofier: Riffendium Total Bundle
*DISAPPOINTING:*

Sound Yeti: Collision FX
Wide Blue Sound: Rhythmic Element (Elysium expansion)
Spitfire: The Ton


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 30, 2021)

Black Friday Sales made me realize that I already have EVERYTHING in need (many times!)... How SAD is that? 

Even drunk, I couldn't indulge in any senseless purchase. That's a sign.

Seems I'm in a phase where I will only buy one a kind, niche libraries like Tallin or Miroire.

Sometimes, already owning everything is your best ally.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 30, 2021)

Today's flavor of emails : Ending soon , last chance or sale extended


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 30, 2021)

Pier said:


> It's really cool, quirky, and unique. I'm still trying to wrap my head around the chaos generator thing.


Glad to see you took my advice this time.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 30, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> Today's flavor of emails : Ending soon , last chance or sale extended


Or angry at their success.

😠 I woke up this morning to a bunch of emails, extending it for a few more days


----------



## Studio E (Nov 30, 2021)

I jumped from Komplete Ultimate 9 to Komplete Ultimate 13 CE. That was a LOT of new stuff. I did it mainly for Emotional Strings and Arkhis, but wow, the new pianos are flippin amazing. 

Upgraded to Action Strings 2

Upgraded to LASS 3

Berlin Strings Exp E for the measured trills

Spitfire Solo Strings, Landfill Totems, and another $29 one I can’t remember but really like. That was all so I could get the Stack.

I think (?) that’s it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 30, 2021)

AMBi said:


> -Samhala
> -NADA
> -Atma: Ultrasonic sound healing
> 
> My music still sucks but at least I'm spiritually enlightened now


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 30, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Embertone: Mountain Dulcimer


That is indeed a gem.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 30, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> That is indeed a gem.


I haven't figured out yet how all the strum keys, switches, and tunings work... but I'm having a blast just fooling around with it. It has such an beautifully sweet and organic sound, and almost anything I try works. I haven't had this much fun playing a VI in a long time.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 30, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I haven't figured out yet how all the strum keys, switches, and tunings work... but I'm having a blast just fooling around with it. It has such an beautifully sweet and organic sound, and almost anything I try works. I haven't had this much fun playing a VI in a long time.


"Lots of RR's" too. I've been considering Xperimenta's Finnish zither (Kantele) but apparently only 2 round robins + lack of strummed articulation (which I've heard is a major part of Finnish playing) have me leaning towards no for now (of course the timbre is very different from the mountain dulcimer, though they're both zithers).


AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> So far:
> 
> 2 TB external SSD (1050 MB/s), Spotlight East Asia, Geosonics 2, Omen, Orcophony, Joshua Bell Violin, Beatmaker Glory, The Endless Series, Ethera Gold 2.5 vocal edition, Ancient Greek Percussion, Indonesia the Magic, Mare (Vital presets), Jade2, Navy2, Smart:Comp, Smart:EQ 3, Sir3
> 
> ...


Final additions (for November at least, and probably until mid-December): 

Kaotica Eyeball (already have Alctron but the Kaotica foam really is denser and more effective, want to try in combination with my Aston reflection shield and hear whether it improves desk-stand recordings), 

Burnley 73 (Acustica Navy2 "zero latency" still has far too much latency for tracking, Burnley is 0 latency and relatively close to Navy2), 

Gauge Mic Locker (nice saturation but the EQ curves seem to be expecting a bright recording and don't really match the published frequency response graphs), 

last minute impulse buy: Shymer (Elven is a bit unusual + FOMO (might not end up in APD store, not available on Splice or Loopcloud) + nice harp midi maybe that I can tweak? haven't downloaded yet---followed by self-recrimination... already have too many vocals like these to sift through, plus it may be that the only Elven is in the spoken phrases---support never got back to me about whether there's also any sung Elven, so either there's not or they don't know (I'm not even really into Tolkien anyway))


----------



## artomatic (Nov 30, 2021)

Took me a few years but finally broke down and got Berlin Strings at 50% off.
Also preordered TSS.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 30, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> *EXCELLENT*:
> 
> Sonuscore: Elysion 2 Upgrade
> *DISAPPOINTING:*
> ...


I agree that the Elysion 2 Upgrade was well worth it for $39.99. Very well curated, organised and inspiring presets to work with. And suits my favourite type of music to write, as well.

I am actually feeling a little underwhelmed with base Elysium at the moment, but I think it speaks more to the other acquisitions I've gotten in the last year than Elysium itself. I should have done a refresh of my wishlist prior to BF, but alas... Glad I didn't jump for the expanders right away. (To be fair, I haven't had a chance to fully try it in a real track yet.)


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 30, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> I agree that the Elysion 2 Upgrade was well worth it for $39.99. Very well curated, organised and inspiring presets to work with. And suits my favourite type of music to write, as well.
> 
> I am actually feeling a little underwhelmed with base Elysium at the moment, but I think it speaks more to the other acquisitions I've gotten in the last year than Elysium itself. I should have done a refresh of my wishlist prior to BF, but alas... Glad I didn't jump for the expanders right away. (To be fair, I haven't had a chance to fully try it in a real track yet.)


I've never really connected with Elysium, even though I appreciate some of it's overall innovations. As a general synth, the sounds are good, but not spectacular, IMHO. The big attraction for me is the versatile sequencer, but I find it Unintuitive to work with, which is why I had high hopes for the expander, but was disappointed with the rather mundane presets given what the sequencer is capable of.

I haven't given up on Elysium completely, but it's never the first library I turn to for synth sounds or arpeggiated pulses.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

*Sample Libraries:*
Superior Drummer 3
Metal Machinery SDX

Got a refund come through from PayPal, but no word from the seller as to why it didn't go through. I even had a screenshot of the license transfer email. 

I do wonder if you can transfer Toontrack licenses multiple times or whether it can only been done once? As the seller might have bought it themselves 2nd hand.

On the plus side it has saved me some money and I won't feel so guilty getting Jamstix Ultimate


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 30, 2021)

The Ton 
Embertone Recorders (the best recorder legato in the UNIVERSE)
Ben Osterhouse English Bass (I LOVE YOU BEN)
AND I picked up superior drummer 3 finally.

I was one of those who bitched about the sd2 upgrade price after 18 months which I missed (as sd2 has served me well) But now its worth getting a new SDX free with it which was valued at 160 euros which I would have bought anyways, so it ends up being a bit cheaper. it only took me 3 days to download 438 gb (during the day) which is considered ultra super fast light speed in Australia.

I'm considering getting djinn bass and grove bass as its 50% off, but thats until dec 15th so I haven't been gripped by GAS yet. 
The infinite bundle is so tempting, 30% off, but for how long????


----------



## lux (Nov 30, 2021)

Mostly just a few effects picks and a couple little instruments

Wavesfactory Wavetracker
Soothe2 upgrade from Soothe
Panagement full
Bx Console Focusrite
Xln Retro Color
Boom Lift Fx
Izotope Neutron (addictive,I must say)
Thenathan BF bundle
Diginoiz Hattricks 
Unfiltered Audio Byome


----------



## Denix (Nov 30, 2021)

It was my first Black Friday with VI Control but it wasn't nearly as existential and bloody as I thought...

But there were too many sales over the year, I was already exhausted, when the BF week started.

BF:
- 3 Toontrack Expansions and Hip-Hop-Drums (Why?)
- NI Guitars (the 2 new ones... I am a sucker for guitars... It might be a lack of selfconfidence...)
- Panagement

Not BF:
- Toontracks Hybrid Harp
- Elementary Sounds Wremena Bundle


----------



## moon (Dec 1, 2021)

Now that November is officially over...

VIs

IAmLamprey Everything bundle
Performance Samples Solos of the Sea Violin A and B
Impact Soundworks Tokyo Scoring Strings preorder
Production Voices 300 Grand Compact
Straight Ahead Samples Horn Trio
Orchestral Tools Berlin Percussion (Sine) and Woodwinds (Kontakt)
Embertone Intimate Strings bundle, Concert D full, Joshua Bell Full, Popelka Bassoon, Chapman Trumpet, Herring Clarinet, Recorders, Shire Whistle, Shan Bawu, Jubal Flute, and Mountain Dulcimer
Soniccouture Hammersmith Full
Spitfire The Ton and BBCSO Pro upgrade (and the Stack)
Fluffy Audio Scoring Piano, My Piano, and Rinascimento
Virharmonic Bohemian Violin and Cello

Plugins

Boz Digital Big Beautiful Door, Big Clipper, Transgressor 2
Neural DSP Archetype Nolly
Goodhertz Canopener Studio and Good Dither

Hardware

Samsung T7 2TB
Sandisk Portable 2TB
Samsung 32" UR59C monitor
2x Seagate 5TB external HDD

I think I might have a bit of a problem.


----------



## cedricm (Dec 1, 2021)

moon said:


> Now that November is officially over...
> 
> VIs
> 
> ...


Impressive! Please don't tell me what you'll get for Christmas


----------



## moon (Dec 1, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Impressive! Please don't tell me what you'll get for Christmas


Probably going to pick up literally everything else I didn't get this time around.


----------



## veranad (Dec 1, 2021)

I *resisted* buying Volcano 3 and Saturn 2 from Fabfilter (the 25% discount may not seem huge, but it´s a discount on a real end price, not like many other companies do).

The only thing that I *bought* is a Syntorial license. Regarding synths, I have always been a "choose preset and tweak" kind of person, but I have decided to learn to create my own sounds. We´ll see how it goes.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 1, 2021)

veranad said:


> I *bought* is a Syntorial license


Syntorial is fantastic. I need to get back to learning from it.


----------



## Jackdaw (Dec 1, 2021)

Omnisphere for 329€ inc VAT. Wasn't sure if I needed it at the moment, but it is something that I know I would want at some point. And price was best I have seen so far.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 1, 2021)

Added:

* Upgrade Melodyne from essentials to editor

* I've returned Cinematic Rooms Pro that I bought less than a week ago in return for the Liquidsonics Ultimate bundle. For only $230 more:

Cinematic Rooms Pro
Seventh Heaven Pro
Lustrous Plates Surround
Illusion
Reverberate 3

A big thanks to Liquidsonics for letting me correct my mistake!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 1, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Added:
> 
> * Upgrade Melodyne from essentials to editor
> 
> ...


I think the bundle is an excellent price given the quality of reverbs you get


----------



## Frederick (Dec 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think the bundle is an excellent price given the quality of reverbs you get


Yes, absolutely! I feel very lucky!


----------



## holywilly (Dec 1, 2021)

Let’s open the December acquisition thread.


----------



## Frederick (Dec 1, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Let’s open the December acquisition thread.


Where is that VSL voucher sale when you need it?


----------



## ModalRealist (Dec 1, 2021)

Whoops I ‘accidentally’ bought Spitfire Symphonic Brass and Woods, and upgraded Spitfire Studio to Pro 

I know everyone is trying to shake GAS but oh boy it is fun and very revealing trying out SSO, SStO and Berlin side by side. Kinda been waiting since 2013...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 1, 2021)

veranad said:


> I *resisted* buying Volcano 3 and Saturn 2 from Fabfilter (the 25% discount may not seem huge, but it´s a discount on a real end price, not like many other companies do).
> 
> The only thing that I *bought* is a Syntorial license. Regarding synths, I have always been a "choose preset and tweak" kind of person, but I have decided to learn to create my own sounds. We´ll see how it goes.


I however, did not 

I purchased those and Timeless 3 as well
Have grown to really appreciate the Fabfilter UI design and plugins a lot though


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 1, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Omnisphere for 329€ inc VAT. Wasn't sure if I needed it at the moment, but it is something that I know I would want at some point. And price was best I have seen so far.


One of the best purchase decisions I have ever made


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 1, 2021)

So I got:

Fabfilter - Saturn 2, Timeless 3 and Volcano 3
Waves - Lo-Fi Space, renewed WUP on PRS Bundle and SSL 4000 (So I could get SSL 4000 EV2)
Solid State Logic - SSL Native FlexVerb

Much better behaved than previous years
Plugin and Sample Library GAS are not something I get much anymore!



The key to success:
Self-control and deleting almost every single OFFER, 92% Off, Black Friday MEGA BONANZA BEST DEAL OF THE UNIVERSE emails 



Because after all, they will never put them on that deal again... until next week of course  (yes Waves and 8Dio I am looking at you)...


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 1, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Or angry at their success.
> 
> 😠 I woke up this morning to a bunch of emails, extending it for a few more days


I noticed a lot of posts of forum members saying they didn't get much this year, myself. Maybe we're worn out or maybe we've got enough toys.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 1, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> I noticed a lot of posts of forum members saying they didn't get much this year, myself. Maybe we're worn out or maybe we've got enough toys.


I think for the last year or so there have been almost constant sales, so there is a bit of fatigue around sales now. Plus I think this BF was not that great. There just wasn't that much I was tempted by. 

Outside of a couple of courses and a few cheap iOS music apps, most of what I bought wasn't BF sales but was hardware and software on the 2nd hand market.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> I noticed a lot of posts of forum members saying they didn't get much this year, myself. Maybe we're worn out or maybe we've got enough toys.


Oh no, that line I quoted was the email header from Warren Huart's Pro Mix Academy.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think for the last year or so there have been almost constant sales, so there is a bit of fatigue around sales now. Plus I think this BF was not that great. There just wasn't that much I was tempted by.



I think the BF sales were about what they’ve always been but because we have more sales year around the BF doesn’t stand out in contrast. Even though it’s become a year round sales frenzy, I prefer this better because it means less pressure on BF.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 1, 2021)

Well.. Berlin is out (because of the Kontakt vs Sine debacle) 1600-ish euro (incl. vat) for an uncertain choice is a bit much 
So after re-listening and comparing and such..
i thought.. well HOOPUS upgrade for 280-ish euro (incl vat) is even cheaper than the BBC SO PRO upgrade, and well having more dynamics and round robins is nice to have, so i went with that.

Further more i've bought non music stuff too... some art/animation software, incl. adobe cc subscription for a year prepaid, clip studio paint ex perpetual


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> so i went with that


Cool.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I got lucky on ThinkSpace as I forgot about the same until they sent an email about the increased discount, but I did pay the extra on HOOPUS upgrade.


I don't see that on the website and neither got an email. Still says 30% off BF sale..?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 1, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> I don't see that on the website and neither got an email. Still says 30% off BF sale..?


The 40% deal finished at 3pm on Tuesday.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2021)

I went to the Steinberg website and looked at Halion 6, found out about a Falcon crossgrade, discounted to 50% off, for EUR 125. I may have sent my original Falcon invoice. You know… just to_ see_ whether I’d be eligible…

Serious related question: would now be a good time to buy a Cubase 10.5 to 11 Pro upgrade, even though I am already on Pro 11? Just to make sure I have a cheap upgrade path to 12? Or wouldn’t that work? I remember there used to be some sort of trick, but I’m not at all Steinberg sales savvy.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 1, 2021)

Upgrades to 11 done right now will get 12 for free.

EDIT: Otherwise I think the summer sale is the cheapest time to buy an upgrade (to use later like you mention).


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am done for this year. (Quote me).










doctoremmet said:


> I went to the Steinberg website and looked at Halion 6, found out about a Falcon crossgrade, discounted to 50% off, for EUR 125. I may have sent my original Falcon invoice. You know… just to_ see_ whether I’d be eligible…
> 
> Serious related question: would now be a good time to buy a Cubase 10.5 to 11 Pro upgrade, even though I am already on Pro 11? Just to make sure I have a cheap upgrade path to 12? Or wouldn’t that work? I remember there used to be some sort of trick, but I’m not at all Steinberg sales savvy.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 1, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The 40% deal finished at 3pm on Tuesday.


ah, ok .. did not recieve a mail.. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Markrs (Dec 1, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> ah, ok .. did not recieve a mail.. 🤷‍♂️


For some of the courses, if you try our the demo version they then send you a discount code that works as well. For some courses this discount code is 30%

Use the following code at the checkout to get 20% off *Sound Design Pro*: *sdp20*

Use the following code at the checkout to get 20% off *Music For The Media*: *mftm20*

Use the following code at the checkout to get 30% off *How To Write Music* and *Learn Music Theory* when purchased together or individually: *getstarted*

Use the following code at the checkout to get 30% off *Composer Blueprints Training, Cinematic Orchestration, How To Score Films, or Harmony One or Two: composing*

Use the following code at the checkout to get 20% off How To Score Films: *htsf20*


----------



## CATDAD (Dec 1, 2021)

This year's bounty had its head chopped off when I happened to find a good deal on a used Hydrasynth mid-month. That's really not something to be upset about though and it certainly made things easier knowing there was no point in even looking around!

I did still bend the budget for NeuralDSP Plini and Darkglass, which I had planned to purchase before BF had even begun. Wonderful additions with surprising versatility, and incredibly detailed sound!


----------



## Delboy (Dec 2, 2021)

Thks Markrs but would be good if they had a cheaper bundle offer for the short course itself rather than prices for individual units and then get the 30% code


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


>


Things got progressively worse from there. I also knew I am an inherently weak soul, hence the “quote me”. Anyway, who knew Iconica Opus is on sale too? I guess I am now in that rabbithole @Markrs just managed to crawl out of? Since @Tatiana Gordeeva got HOPUS and BBCSO Pro basically on the same day, I feel (since for starters I don’t even have 1% of her talents and working ethos) I may need a second (well maybe in actuality likely fifth?) orchestra as well.

Anyway, I guess I am just addicted to the whole research thing, reading reviews, comparing sound character using YT, Soundcloud, etc. It’s just a fun thing to do  - I haven’t actually purchased anything. Yet.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Oh no, that line I quoted was the email header from Warren Huart's Pro Mix Academy.


Just don't do what he did to his arm.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I went to the Steinberg website and looked at Halion 6, found out about a Falcon crossgrade, discounted to 50% off, for EUR 125. I may have sent my original Falcon invoice. You know… just to_ see_ whether I’d be eligible…


I went the other route, HALion->Falcon. Pretty much retired HALion shortly after that. Just waiting to see what v7 brings, if and when they ever release it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I went the other route, HALion->Falcon. Pretty much retired HALion shortly after that. Just waiting to see what v7 brings, if and when they ever release it.


If they confirm my eligibility for a crossgrade I can actually purchase it for slightly over €100. Good price for sure. It would mainly be a purchase out of curiosity, since Halion 6 came up a lot in our Falcon chat the other day.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Dec 2, 2021)

@audioimperia SOLO (& Boy Soloist)
@MNTRA Instruments Everything Bundle & Pripyat
@Westwood Lost Piano
@Spitfire Team The Ton


----------



## Markrs (Dec 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Anyway, who knew Iconica Opus is on sale too


Iconica Opus was on my Black Friday purchase list. I have watched some reviews and comments which were generally positive, though most mentioned using it for layering. I then struggled to see how I would use it instead of HO Opus, or Century Series, or even 8Dio Intimate Strings / NI Studio Strings Pro 2. If I remember the Woodwinds are nice, which does appeal as they are the weakness in most libraries.

In the end I have held back on getting them, they will go on sale next year and won't need to use the elicenser either.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> If they confirm my eligibility for a crossgrade I can actually purchase it for slightly over €100. Good price for sure. It would mainly be a purchase out of curiosity, since Halion 6 came up a lot in our Falcon chat the other day.


Before I got a bit synthed-out I really looked into getting Halion 6 as it seems a very good synth and sampler, in some ways it looks much more powerful than Kontakt. Many mentioned the complexity which put me off, though it is said to have an excellent Granular engine. 

In the end I decided I would explore Reaktor and Omnisphere first before getting another power synth. But I broke that rule when I got Pigments for a fab price 🤣


----------



## Frederick (Dec 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Things got progressively worse from there. I also knew I am an inherently weak soul, hence the “quote me”. Anyway, who knew Iconica Opus is on sale too? I guess I am now in that rabbithole @Markrs just managed to crawl out of? Since @Tatiana Gordeeva got HOPUS and BBCSO Pro basically on the same day, I feel (since for starters I don’t even have 1% of her talents and working ethos) I may need a second (well maybe in actuality likely fifth?) orchestra as well.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I am just addicted to the whole research thing, reading reviews, comparing sound character using YT, Soundcloud, etc. It’s just a fun thing to do  - I haven’t actually purchased anything. Yet.


I haven't picked up Iconica (before getting so many others), because there doesn't seem to be any control over vibrato. Or at least I couldn't find proof there is. And no sordino, no sul tasto, no sul pont, no flautando... IMHO BBCSO is the better choice when at 40% off.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I haven't picked up Iconica (before getting so many others), because there doesn't seem to be any control over vibrato. Or at least I couldn't find proof there is. And no sordino, no sul tasto, no sul pont, no flautando... IMHO BBCSO is the better choice when at 40% off.


Agree. Valid arguments. But I think I like the woodwinds and brass better, as well as the overall sound of the Funkhaus.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 2, 2021)

I might pick something cheap up from Audio Deluxe as AudioThing Values is the freebie for the next few days. I have way too many saturation plugins, but still tempted.


----------



## Komponisten (Dec 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> For some of the courses, if you try our the demo version they then send you a discount code that works as well.


Thanks very much for the info @Markrs

I would like to add:
Use the following code at the checkout to get 20% off Orchestral Mixing With Jake Jackson: om20

These discount codes stack on top of the current 30% Black Friday Sale, so effectively you are getting 44-50% off the normal price – I found you have to purchase each course individually to get the maximum discount.


----------



## Komponisten (Dec 2, 2021)

This Black Friday/Cyber Monday I decided to buy 4 more Thinkspace Short Courses, since education will probably help me develop further than one more string library. The many underwhelming BF offers, and a price hike made the choice even easier.

I find the quality to be high since their Short Courses seems to be a taste of what to expect from their Postgraduate Courses. Furthermore, I like Guy Michelmores teaching style including the over the shoulder view at his hands on approach to composing.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I haven’t actually purchased anything. Yet.


May I correct your little typo?


> doctoremmet said:
> 
> 
> > I haven’t actually purchased anything. *Yet*.


----------



## Henu (Dec 2, 2021)

Reverb Foundry: Tai Chi
- Couldn't resist. I've been wanting a "go-to" effect reverb for a long time for non-cinematic stuff and this one exceeds in that. And it definitely wasn't a bad thing that this would get me a good discount from CPR which I had been waiting to come to sale since summer.

Kush Audio: Clariphonic
- Finally pulled the plug on this after many years of being 50/50 if I need it. Still not sure was it worth it, but time will tell.

Embertone: Recorders
- I've been eyeing them for some time and decided to get them this year. Brilliant stuff, love 'em!

Liquidsonics: Cinematic Rooms Pro
- After finally getting it and trying it out, all the superlatives I've heard weren't certainly exaggerated. 
I decided to add it to my almost- finished mix as an extra glue for sends and what it does to the stereo image and the glue is uncanny. I can't hear it, but when it's gone everything sounds more demo-ish.

Audiobro: LASS3 Upgrade (from 2.5 Full+LS)
- From "a dissappointment I only use if I really want to screech" to "goodbye SCS, please make room for LASS" in an hour. I think I've found my go-to strings for more idiomatic writing in smaller sound.

Liquidsonics: 7th Heaven Pro
- After fooling around with CPR and Tai Chi for a couple of days, I wanted to see how much the Bricasti sound would cost me. After realizing that it was 75 € taxes deducted, I basically bought this as an impulse bargain. Love the sound, and it falls really nicely between the swirly Lex and roomy VSR24 for orchestral stuff. Very clean, too!


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I haven’t actually purchased anything. Yet.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 2, 2021)

It was a relatively light November for me, especially in the area of sample libraries. But there was one kind of big deal thing:

* Zero-G Ethera Gold 2.5 Vocal Edition
* Zero-G Ethera Gold Intimate Vocals
* Zero-G Soundsense LA Drums (freebie with above, but actually decent)
* Performance Samples Vista
* Performance Samples River Piano (freebie with above, not useful)
* Melda MHarmonizerMB
* Tritik Krush Pro
* FabFilter Volcano 3

And the big one … was actually hardware:

* PositiveGrid Spark practice amp. I’d been without a physical amp for more than 25 years, and my guitar practice time has suffered greatly all that time because it’s too much trouble to fire up the whole studio just to use a guitar amp emulator whenever I have an inclination to play guitar for a bit. So far I love this thing, and it’s got me playing every day again (as my sore fingertips can attest to).

(edited to specify that I limited myself to the vocal edition of Ethera Gold, as the rest of the full package doesn’t seem to offer me anything that I don’t already have)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 2, 2021)

WindcryMusic said:


> It was a relatively light November for me, especially in the area of sample libraries. But there was one kind of big deal thing:
> 
> * Zero-G Ethera Gold 2.5
> * Zero-G Ethera Gold Intimate Vocals
> ...


You have done well.


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 2, 2021)

I got a few things:

Vital Pro
Baby Audio Spaced Out
Aberrant DSP Color & Character bundle 

Can highly recommend all.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2021)

nathantboler said:


> Baby Audio Spaced Out
> 
> Can highly recommend all.


Definitely getting that one somewhere next year. I was in real danger of buying too many creative reverbs so it sadly has to wait.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)

*Altiverb 7* regular.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 2, 2021)

Guess the next thing is the Xmas Calender sale from Sonokinetic which starts soon I guess ... what did you miss from last year?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 2, 2021)

You just know that someone bought a maxed out Mac Pro 2019 and so in comparison, we are not even fish, let alone small fish, we are microbes


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 2, 2021)

I was going to get the new monogram controller to replace my Palette Gear Expert, but I will wait until DEC21 pay check for that! Perhaps even JAN

I realise I have so many libraries together through, and I have many plugins as well... time to get back to guitar playing and sound design


----------



## becolossal (Dec 2, 2021)

Finally bit the bullet on a few things I've been on the fence about all year:

Monogram CC
Spitfire Symphonic WW + Brass (to pair with SCS)

I'd been holding out for a big OT Berlin sale, but after reading the nightmare thread on Sine, I decided to add SS and am glad I did. Love the sound of that room.

Also took advantage of the Arturia Collection discount. Time to sell some hardware I have that just collects dust.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)

Fluffy Audio : Venice Modern Strings, and Spaghetti Western Libraries.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Fluffy Audio : Venice Modern Strings, and Spaghetti Western Libraries.


Enjoy! VMS has some beautiful patches


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Enjoy! VMS has some beautiful patches


THANKS  

I haven't used it yet, but that's what attracted me to it, the long articulations have a beautiful timbre, and it sounds very expressive, and realistic. The shorts are not great, but I could use shorts from my other libraries to remedy this detail.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> THANKS
> 
> I haven't used it yet, but that's what attracted me to it, the long articulations have a beautiful timbre, and it sounds very expressive, and realistic. The shorts are not great, but I could use shorts from my other libraries to remedy this detail.


Let me know how you like it. I almost got it, but I just got Vista and preordered TSS, so I am overrun with new string libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Let me know how you like it. I almost got it, but I just got Vista and preordered TSS, so I am overrun with new string libraries.


Sure, I will once I get some quality time to use VMS.


----------



## ModalRealist (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks ££££ of samples I bought, now with your help I can do this live in one take from one channel of MIDI and without any editing in the piano roll hooray



If only I had more time to write and orchestrate music rather than keeping up with the latest developments on VI-Control


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Fluffy Audio : Venice Modern Strings, and *Spaghetti Western* Libraries.


Do you know anything about a guy going around playing the harmonica? He's someone you'd remember. Instead of talking, he plays. And when he better play, he talks.


----------



## visiblenoise (Dec 2, 2021)

I unjustifiably bought Reaktor. Who wants to teach a noob?


----------



## DovesGoWest (Dec 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I went to the Steinberg website and looked at Halion 6, found out about a Falcon crossgrade, discounted to 50% off, for EUR 125. I may have sent my original Falcon invoice. You know… just to_ see_ whether I’d be eligible…
> 
> Serious related question: would now be a good time to buy a Cubase 10.5 to 11 Pro upgrade, even though I am already on Pro 11? Just to make sure I have a cheap upgrade path to 12? Or wouldn’t that work? I remember there used to be some sort of trick, but I’m not at all Steinberg sales savvy.


The normal trick is buy an upgrade when its on sale but dont apply it. The when then next version is announced and you have a date for it apply the upgrade when the new version releases and you qualify for the free upgrade to the next verion.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 3, 2021)

DovesGoWest said:


> The normal trick is buy an upgrade when its on sale but dont apply it. The when then next version is announced and you have a date for it apply the upgrade when the new version releases and you qualify for the free upgrade to the next verion.


So in this case, owning and having activated my Cubase Pro 11 license, getting the discounted Pro 11 Upgrade and saving it for when 12 drops and THEN using it would get me the upgrade for a discounted price.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So in this case, owning and having activated my Cubase Pro 11 license, getting the discounted Pro 11 Upgrade and saving it for when 12 drops and THEN using it would get me the upgrade for a discounted price.


If you buy the Cubase 11 upgrade today and use it you still get the update to 12 as they are running a long grace period due to the delay in releasing Cubase 12


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2021)

Normally if you buy a discounted Cubase update and not register it. If you then register it when the new version is released you get that instead of the one you paid for.

There have been people sitting on a discount upgrade and waiting a few versions then registering the upgrade and getting the newest verison.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 3, 2021)

So Mark, could one theoretically buy two upgrades, if the sales price was particularly attractive, and save them for two update “rounds”?


----------



## Markrs (Dec 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So Mark, could one theoretically buy two upgrades, if the sales price was particularly attractive, and save them for two update “rounds”?


Good question and I don't know the answer, but my instinct is yes. 

The reason is you can still buy Cubase 10.5 retail and in the description it will say that you will get the newest version (due to Steinberg selling via retailers that don't always shift every copy before a new one comes out.). 

So if you buy 2 upgrades and use the first one you will get Cubase 11 which will auto upgrade to 12 when it is released. When 12.5 or 13 comes out you can then use your second upgrade, as you don't buy an upgrade from say 11 to 12 you just buy an upgrade to the newest version irrespective of the version you are on.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2021)

visiblenoise said:


> I unjustifiably bought Reaktor.


That's impossible



> Who wants to teach a noob?


Nope, got stuff to do. However...





__





REAKTOR User Library







www.native-instruments.com





Go here, have an account, log in, download popular stuff.

Congratulations. You now have access to more content than you'll ever know what to do with.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 3, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


>


So, I was able to procure Halion 6 for a very decent “competitive crossgrade” price and while I was there decided to “pre-emptively” buy my future Cubase Pro 11 -> 12 upgrade as well. *NOW* I’m done, unless 8Dio drops Century Woodwinds of course. Oh, and don’t quote me


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 3, 2021)

Has this thread become "Your Holiday Acquisitions 2021"? If so I need to add:

Gullfoss
Ayiac Mastering Bundle
Berlin Strings and Berlin Symphonic Strings

I am weak lol....


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 3, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Has this thread become "Your Holiday Acquisitions 2021"? If so I need to add:
> 
> Gullfoss
> Ayiac Mastering Bundle
> ...


...but the GAS is strong. Believe me, I know. I'd have to take the rest of the day to tally up the damage I've done over here. I'll probably end it all by walking into the Ocean. As in the PACIFIC


----------



## giwro (Dec 3, 2021)

Don’t know if it can qualify as a acquisition, since it’s just been ordered and not paid for nor arrived yet…. (No, not this picture - it is what will be replaced in the picture!)

I put this console together several years ago for running Hauptwerk, had the 
Pedals made, made the console table. But, the keyboards are cobbled together from an old Rodgers organ and the bottom KB is from an old Wicks pipe organ. The touch doesn’t match, the top keyboard is acting strange…

So, I ordered 4 new keyboards from customorganworks.com - that pretty much blew my budget for the year. With supply-line challenges due to Covid, it’s anyone’s guess when it will arrive, but I am excited.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, I was able to procure Halion 6 for a very decent “competitive crossgrade” price and while I was there decided to “pre-emptively” buy my future Cubase Pro 11 -> 12 upgrade as well. *NOW* I’m done, unless 8Dio drops Century Woodwinds of course. Oh, and don’t quote me


Now if they drop Century Woodwinds I would be in a heap of TROUBLE

Perhaps even, turning off the Gas and Electric trouble


----------



## Audio Birdi (Dec 3, 2021)

*Acoustic Samples VHorns*
The price has been the best out of all of the modeled brass instruments on the market, looking forward to more of this series released in future!

*EW ComposerCloud X renewal*
Went for the renewal but CC+ was highly tempting for the same price though! I would end up spending days downloading everything and then have to rebuild templates. Primarily use close microphones so Gold X libraries have been amazing since I've been able to cut down on storage space, whilst keeping close-microphone positions intact 

*Krotos Igniter + Krotos Weaponiser*
Been meaning to get these plugins for a long time! creating these kinds of sound effects can take a very long time to get right and implement inside a game, having the ability to cut-down on creation time is amazing! Was tempted to get the full versions of both, but will probably do the upgrades during the next 50% off sale! 

*Studio Monitors*
Undecided on what to get, tempted by the Neumann KH310 but wish they did a vertical version of them. Used Tannoy Reveal 601a Monitors for 10 years, so fancied a change after so-long of using some very well-used monitoring speakers!

*Beyerdynamic DT 880 Black Edition + Sonarworks custom calibration*
Waiting for the headphones to come back in stock at Thomann, will get them calibrated by the Sonarworks team as I'd enjoy using something comfy, which doesn't seem to have their sound signature change by breaking the seal with glasses at all!


----------



## StillLife (Dec 3, 2021)

Spitfire OA Evolutions
Spitfire Albion Neo
Spitfire Moonglades
Spitfire Alex Epton
Spitfire Aperture: The Stack
Drums on Demand: natural acoustic
Softube: Weiss Gambit for Console 1
Konami: Pes 2021 season update


----------



## daan1412 (Dec 4, 2021)

Plugins: I got Soothe2 and Seventh Heaven. Soothe2 is a bit of a mystery to me, I have no idea how to use it yet, but I improvised with it and it made an improvement so that's a win I guess. Seventh Heaven is actually my first non-stock reverb, so I'm pretty stoked with it. Can't wait to complete my next orchestral piece and see how it affects the sound.

As for libraries, I managed to talk myself out of any big purchase (considered Pandora, Jaeger, BHCT and a few others) hoping for some better deal or a cool new release during Christmas period. Instead, I went for a few cheap Embertone instruments. I think I bought Shire Whistle, Jubal Flute and Chapman Trumpet first. I was actually blown away by how good they played for the price, so I went back and ended up getting almost all their winds + JB Essential. I'm super happy with almost all of them.


----------



## Mistro (Dec 4, 2021)

I just treated myself to ETHERA Gold 2.5. I think that's it for this season. I'm reading and watching so many great things about it. And it's on sale atm at Zero-G UK. seems like a lot of fun to make cinematic music and sing with your keyboard.


----------



## Circus de Terra (Dec 7, 2021)

Crowe said:


> I honestly thought I was going to stay away this year. Shows what I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you are like me you buy a whole bunch of stuff and you don't even use half of what you bought.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 8, 2021)

Sonokinetic Strings
Orchestral Tools Andea by Richard Harvey


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> *Managed to resist:*
> 
> - Spitfire AROOF Collection. It was a narrow escape. The research was fun. It is a hell of a good sounding collection. Maybe some day, but eventually I started to feel option stress before even having purchased it, which saved me.
> 
> ...


Of course I wasn’t done. Who are we even kidding at this stage!

*Added*:

- Cubase 12 future update serial (I hope this trick will still work) for when that drops in 2022

- Steinberg Halion 6. Awesome wavetable engine, I am having so much fun right now. Resynthesis!

- Steinberg / Sample Fuel Hybrid (WAVE-CRE8 and POLY-CRE8 bundle) for Halion 6

- Crocus Soundware LIMINAL Volume 1 Chamber Strings + Winds for Halion 6

- Cornucopia - a Halion 6 soundset by Simon Stockhausen / Patchpool

- Synth Factory - an MSoundFactory soundset by Simon Stockhausen / Patchpool

- the €9.99 / month Kilohearts sub (Phase Plant)

- U-he Zebra 2.9 + Dark Zebra. My ticket to 3  and my third U-he synth after Hive and Bazille

- a most excellent set of presets for Zebra 2 that was authored by Mercury Sounddesign aka @Pier (awesome demo by our own @KEM)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Of course I wasn’t done. Who are we even kidding at this stage!
> 
> *Added*:
> 
> ...



@Pier's soundsets are sort of awesome; for, you know, people who like good stuff.

How is CRE8? I was thinking of trying the granular one at some point. I recently demoed Crusher-X. It is very good indeed, extremely clear sounds and a good variety of them; but it costs too much for what it does, especially given my other purchases lately, even though it currently has around $100 off. Crusher-X is actually a plugin to put on other tracks. I hadn't realised that before and thought it was a standalone synthesiser that you could load samples into to get the granular goodness going. I think I like it much better as a plugin on another track, so you can put it work on a live vst instrument.


----------



## Pier (Dec 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> a most excellent set of presets for Zebra 2 that was authored by Mercury Sounddesign aka @Pier (awesome demo by our own @KEM)





Bee_Abney said:


> @Pier's soundsets are sort of awesome; for, you know, people who like good stuff.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> - Cubase 12 future update serial (I hope this trick will still work) for when that drops in 2022


It might have been a trick in the past, but for this they explicitly said that you could update to 12 for free.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 13, 2021)

No plugins this time around - Phase 3:
Had some ”Deluxe points" left and just bought Waves GTR3, got the Melda EQ for free and happily paid 15€. Now I can't wait to play with my brandnew laptop, the Gibson I bought last year and the rest of my hardware which is all located 4000km away and I haven't seen since the pandemia started 🤪


----------



## aeliron (Feb 12, 2022)

moon said:


> Now that November is officially over...
> 
> VIs
> 
> ...


How’s the UR59C? Looking for a 32” for my M1 MBP.


----------



## moon (Feb 12, 2022)

aeliron said:


> How’s the UR59C? Looking for a 32” for my M1 MBP.


I don’t have any complaints about it, but I’m certainly not a monitor connoisseur. It was a good deal and I wanted a curved 32” 4K monitor.


----------



## aeliron (Feb 12, 2022)

moon said:


> I don’t have any complaints about it, but I’m certainly not a monitor connoisseur. It was a good deal and I wanted a curved 32” 4K monitor.


Yeah, they have that at Costco, so I'm wondering if the fonts, etc. are showing up clearly enough? My eyes ain't what they ... no, they were never that good!


----------



## moon (Feb 12, 2022)

aeliron said:


> Yeah, they have that at Costco, so I'm wondering if the fonts, etc. are showing up clearly enough? My eyes ain't what they ... no, they were never that good!


Oh, it’s certainly clear enough, but legibility will depend on scaling and your distance to the screen. I’m sitting slightly less than an arm length away from my screen, so it’s fine for me.


----------

